# Kimi no Iru Machi



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

A town where you live (Eng).  From the makers of Suzuka comes a story about a small town boy living with a girl from tokyo while trying to chase his own crush.





10 chapters are scanned right now and I couldn't find this topic anywhere on here so Ta-da!  It's a new, pretty good read; check it out.


----------



## Batman (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm enjoying it so far, but I think that might be because I hated suzuka with such a passion that by comparison this is manga gold!


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

So far it's better that Suzuka the characters are more likeable this time around, god I hated the characters in Suzuka.


----------



## Gene (Aug 24, 2008)

The main character is kinda stupid.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm reading it... and I'm aware it's the prequel to something else... right?...


----------



## Batman (Aug 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm reading it... and I'm aware it's the prequel to something else... right?...



Supposedly it's a prequel to Suzuka.


----------



## bravin_time (Aug 24, 2008)

Batman said:


> Supposedly it's a prequel to Suzuka.



Really? I dont see how the two are linked at all other then sharing the same author.


On second thought, didnt the main character of Suzuka come from some isolated country town? Maybe its a story about his parents and how they got together?


----------



## Batman (Aug 24, 2008)

bravin_time said:


> Really? I dont see how the two are linked at all other then sharing the same author.
> 
> 
> On second thought, didnt the main character of Suzuka come from some isolated country town? Maybe its a story about his parents and how they got together?



That's sort of what I was thinking, but then I was wondering what day in age Suzuka took place because in this story, they have cell phones too. And suzuka didn't seem all that futuristic, but still.

I dunno, I'm probable over thinking things.

But then both of the girls have blue hair so it might be a guessing game to see which one is suzuka's mom. Or grandma or whatever.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

What's Suzuka?  And Mider, if you have time to read this, go read gantz


----------



## Ooter (Aug 25, 2008)

^truth 



just read all 10 chapters and seems like theres competition, interesting...


----------



## Goom (Aug 25, 2008)

its pretty decent.  I always root for the girl who wants the guys affection though.  And it seems like she has a interesting personality too, like when she randomly kissed him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL...I started reading the manga literally 1 hour before you made this thread 

The artwork gives off a Suzuka vibe, but I've been loving the series thus far.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2008)

^ I was gonna make it way earlier but I thought someone else already did/would.



Nomeru said:


> What's Suzuka?  And Mider, if you have time to read this, go read gantz



Kimi no Iru Machi isn't 200-something chapters


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I bet you could read all gantz in a day, I have before 

Can you really resist the Hoi Hoi?  (refer to my sig)


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know what the fuck that is and I'm pretty sure I don't wanna


----------



## Batman (Aug 25, 2008)

^ Oh you do.  Gantz's 200 chapters feels like 5 pages of Suzuka.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I don't know what the fuck that is and I'm pretty sure I don't wanna



In short, Hoi Hoi is a panda, and in that pic, he's in a super suit


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2008)

Batman said:


> ^ Oh you do.  Gantz's 200 chapters feels like 5 pages of Suzuka.



I never actually read Suzuka but I'm putting it on my To Do list


----------



## 8ghosts (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haruto is such an  idiot

I can see Yuzuki going out with the other dude just to make Haruto jealous.

This is needed for this type of romance stories. I would like to see a twist as yuzuki starts liking the other dude and then Haruto has to work to get her back.

I don't see that happening though.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think she'll be switching just yet.  This might turn out like True Tears (except the ending)


----------



## Gene (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 13_ 



Oh, Kanzaki's brother is good, too good.

I think he's one of those guys who when he gets the OKAY he goes RIGHT AWAY for whatever he wants.  Haruto better hold onto his


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn...Kanzaki sure knows how to game plan. :S
I'm pretty sure I know what Haruto's going to do


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It'll be kind of cute if Haruto stalks Eba and elder Kanzaki on a date with younger Kanzaki claiming "So that they can both keep an eye out for those two".  Anywho, I'm glad conflict is introduced, otherwise we'd just be dangling with lingering feelings.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 1, 2008)

Reminds me a bit of True Tears with this set up of "helping" each other.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

^I thought so too, it is getting a bit similiar with the sibling thing and all.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG! What if he really loves he's sister.  

Nah but I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

Siscon.

Btw, is that girl they were trying to set up the elder Kanzaki with related to Haruto.  I can't recall...


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Siscon.
> 
> Btw, is that girl they were trying to set up the elder Kanzaki with related to Haruto.  I can't recall...



Old classmate of Haruto so they've known each other a bit longer. This was mention two chapters back I think.


----------



## Megapig (Sep 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else see this and this coming a mile away? I wonder what Haruto is going to do. But judging from the look on Haruto's face, I feel that he might rush over to Eba and suggest that all four of them should go home together, or maybe Haruto'll follow Kanzaki and Eba, that is if Eba accepts Kanzaki's invitation. Or, or, Haruto, who is really worried, will pretend that he doesn't care then tell Eba that it's fine for her to go with Kanzaki. And it's possible to connect some parts together:
1. Haruto rushes over to Eba.
2. Haruto, who is really worried, pretends that he doesn't care.
3. Haruto tells Eba that it's fine for her to go with Kanzaki.
4. Haruto secretly follows Kanzaki and Eba.


----------



## Batman (Sep 2, 2008)

Megapig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah  It's been a while since I've read a romance manga that hasn't been predictable; at least a shounen one.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 4, 2008)

gentlemen... start your hating engines...


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 5, 2008)

Ever think that it isn't at all predictable, and you just think it is? Maybe Haruto will say he doesn't care and genuinely mean it. Maybe Haruto will never gain any affection for her.

Admittedly, I would bet my house on the opposite happening, but it would be nice to see something not so predictable.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Ever think that it isn't at all predictable, and you just think it is? Maybe Haruto will say he doesn't care and genuinely mean it. Maybe Haruto will never gain any affection for her.
> 
> Admittedly, I would bet my house on the opposite happening, but it would be nice to see something not so predictable.



I kinda agree. THOUGH most manga like this is predictable, it seems like Haruto is more WORRIED for Eba. *But i dont think he is going to miss this opportunity to hook up with the love of his life who is obviously thrilled hes not interested in eba..... *


----------



## Batman (Sep 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Ever think that it isn't at all predictable, and you just think it is? Maybe Haruto will say he doesn't care and genuinely mean it. Maybe Haruto will never gain any affection for her.
> 
> Admittedly, I would bet my house on the opposite happening, but it would be nice to see something not so predictable.



Maybe he'll go gay.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

Haruto reminds me of Hiruto Uzumaki


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2008)

Ch.14 is out folks 

Romi Paku


----------



## 8ghosts (Sep 6, 2008)

Haruto is officially gay. A normal teen would not neglect Eba's advances even if he had another girl he liked. 

I'm really starting to dislike him.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm getting Nanami and Akari mixed up...

Next week: Dramaz!


----------



## Batman (Sep 6, 2008)

8ghosts said:


> Haruto is officially gay. A normal teen would not neglect Eba's advances even if he had another girl he liked.
> 
> I'm really starting to dislike him.



Same


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 7, 2008)

8ghosts said:


> Haruto is officially gay. A normal teen would not neglect Eba's advances even if he had another girl he liked.
> 
> I'm really starting to dislike him.



Don't pile me in with your definition. It's nice to find a lead character who has moral fiber, especially in a manga; Japan seems completely void of it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2008)

lol Only in literature friend.  They express what they would never try in real life, in their art.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 7, 2008)

48% of Japanese women believe that cheating, under certain conditions, is OK. This study is some 10 years old, true, but I doubt it has changed much in 10 years.

I win.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2008)

And polls are accurate?  Especially for the ever-changing and growing Japan?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2008)

Chapter 15 was released by Red Hawk Scans.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Haruto finally confessed to Kanzaki. And of course she runs away 
I wonder how what Yuzuki will do now?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

New group?  Faster?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really didn't understand why she ran away, but Eba is pretty good had hiding her emotions through expressions.  Oh the Dramaz.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll check it out. Its going to e hard getting over my hate for Suzuka.


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 14, 2008)

I just figured out my perfect ending to this....

Okay, so Haruto finally mans up and hooks up with both Eba and Kanzaki at the same, all while Narumi sits innocently in the next room. Narumi hears whats going on, and cries ...... THE END!!

It must be because Im evil, but I seriously laughed at the thought of him crying while Haruto was banging the girl he liked and his sister at the same time.


............ I shud write mah own mangarz!!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

Haruto isn't the type to be two-timing, and Eba's quite a catch.  I believe she could land any guy she wanted if she needed to.


----------



## Gene (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2008)

Not one single line Kanzaki

You got some 'splainin to do


----------



## Frostman (Sep 23, 2008)

I finally checked it out, i didn't like it at first but it got interested by the time he confessed.I kinda like the fact that Haruto rejected her advances. I was getting a "School Days" vibe when she kissed Haruto. As much as i loved the ending i didn't want it to turn out like that. But im glad he isn't as dumb as Itou.

I like Haruto, he seems to be more competent then some shonan romance heroes. At least so far he does.

Now we just need to find out why the other girl ran away.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2008)

This sees more down to Earth and peaceful than School Days, where the girls just up and liked Makoto out of nowhere for unexplainable reasons.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2008)

Chapter 20's now out

[Shounen] Kimi No Iru Machi 20 by Red Hawk by takadanama


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2008)

Discussion's been low.

So Haruto's past is starting to be revealed with his onee-san.  It was a little predictable but still enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2008)

Chapters 24 and the special up at most manga sites, why is nobody listening?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Eba may have once again overheard Kanzaki's proposal, this time without us the audience knowing, and made up an excuse so Haruto could go on his date.  She wants his happiness at the same time, what a sweet girl.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 13, 2008)

Chapter 25 is out for anyone reading this series.

I just started reading this recently myself. Was hesitant given the fact that I really disliked Suzuka, but decided to give it a change anyways. Luckily, I'm liking it so far. It was mainly the characters in Suzuka that I didn't like and the characters in this manga are much better IMO


*Spoiler*: _chapter 25 spoilers_ 



I had a feeling something something was going on between Yuzuki and someone in her family and that's why she moved away. I'm curious what/who it is.

Though I am kinda bummed that Haruto is gunna miss his date with Kanzaki. I was looking forward to some development between them.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

I was about to bump this but I couldn't find it


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eba is being extremely unreasonable and unfair IMO, she needs to stop beating around the bush.  I feel bad for Kanzaki especially for the last panel.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2008)

I want to know what happens next but at the same time I don't want to see Kanzaki's pained expression when she realizes that she's been stood up.

Good manga btw


----------



## Espresso (Dec 15, 2008)

Damn...Kanzaki sure knows how to game plan.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 2, 2009)

Didn't see that coming. For some reason I was thinking parent(s), old boyfriend, or brother. Sister wasn't something I was thinking  Wonder what she did to chase her sister out of the house. She seems nice enough, though it could just be an act I suppose.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2009)

Who here thinks that the sister will also get a crush?


And wtf happened to Kanzaki?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2009)

^I was thinking that during the conversation, but it can't be before we found out why she drove her sister out though.

I thought she went with her parents for the day?


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2009)

Well it might have something to with personalities. 

Eba's personality, like Haruto said, is way different from her sister's composed personality. And from what I saw, the parents are also like the sis. I think maybe she got shit from her parents about how she should be more like her sister.

Maybe, that's what I predict anyways.


----------



## BVB (Jan 2, 2009)

Just read the whole thing.. was quite a good read.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2009)

It was, wasn't it?

And kanzaki is gorgeous, no?


----------



## BVB (Jan 2, 2009)

She really is, but i like yuzuki better. pek

and am i the only one who thinks that rin looks similar to kanzaki?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 4, 2009)

new chapter is out and it looks like haruto finally grew some balls.  ebas family is really messed up


----------



## Smoke (Jan 4, 2009)

All I have to say is "WTF?!?!?!?"


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 4, 2009)

Wouldn't it make more sense to come to the conclusion that Eba was the one lying to him? Idk, thats what I thought when she was on the phone. Can't think what the families reason to lie would be, except maybe to scare Haruto off or something.


----------



## BVB (Jan 4, 2009)

what a freaking weird chapter..

i really dislike yuzukis sister.. her whole family is messed up..

save her haruto


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to come to the conclusion that Eba was the one lying to him? Idk, thats what I thought when she was on the phone. Can't think what the families reason to lie would be, except maybe to scare Haruto off or something.




yea.....except the fact that yuzukis sister looked plain evil in a few panels.

hopefully there wont be any _nice boats_ in this manga


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oboro said:


> yea.....except the fact that yuzukis sister looked plain evil in a few panels.
> 
> hopefully there wont be any _nice boats_ in this manga



Ya, but what reason would she have to lie about the whole thing? and why would Eba's parents lie too?

Where as Eba could have just been lying about running away because she didn't want to worry Haruto or was ashamed of it or just didn't think it was his business. I could think of far more simple reason why she would lie then both of them would have, which is why I found it weird that Haruto's first thought was that the family was lying without even questioning her honesty. Though maybe he just trusts her more I guess, but she has played games with him before.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2009)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Ya, but what reason would she have to lie about the whole thing? and why would Eba's parents lie too?
> 
> Where as Eba could have just been lying about running away because she didn't want to worry Haruto or was ashamed of it or just didn't think it was his business. I could think of far more simple reason why she would lie then both of them would have, which is why I found it weird that Haruto's first thought was that the family was lying without even questioning her honesty. Though maybe he just trusts her more I guess, but she has played games with him before.




Normally it would make sense if Eba was the one who was lying but I'm guessing it's more interesting if there was a large coverup involving her family rather than just her, thus making it more interesting as to why they would go through such lengths to do so. 

Plus, Eba's sister facial expression was deliberately done so in a way to make the readers believe that their is some validity to Eba's current reluctance to be with her family. 

Eba has been known to be very indirect and sometimes downright deceptive when dealing with Haruto but there may be reason as to why she is the way she is. And it wouldn't surprise me if the whole family exhibits similar patterns, but are just better at it than Eba.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Ya, but what reason would she have to lie about the whole thing? and why would Eba's parents lie too?
> 
> Where as Eba could have just been lying about running away because she didn't want to worry Haruto or was ashamed of it or just didn't think it was his business. I could think of far more simple reason why she would lie then both of them would have, which is why I found it weird that Haruto's first thought was that the family was lying without even questioning her honesty. Though maybe he just trusts her more I guess, but she has played games with him before.



so your saying that you dont find ebas family ,especially the sister, the least bit odd?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Normally it would make sense if Eba was the one who was lying but I'm guessing it's more interesting if there was a large coverup involving her family rather than just her, thus making it more interesting as to why they would go through such lengths to do so.



Well I understand it from a plot perspective  I just thought it was kinda weird from a character perspective.

I could see him thinking something might be fishy, but to just jump to that fact without even question Eba's side of the story just felt weird.



Oboro said:


> so your saying that you dont find ebas family ,especially the sister, the least bit odd?



Well the sister obviously, but as of right now we haven't seen anything from the parents that make them seem odd. Though the way the story is going I'm sure there is probably something odd about them too


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Well the sister obviously, but as of right now we haven't seen anything from the parents that make them seem odd. Though the way the story is going I'm sure there is probably something odd about them too



allright , I was just checking .

nice flame of recca set btw , that was a godly manga


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 4, 2009)

Personally, I think the family is right and Eba is wrong. Think about it; the girl is a typical airhead that runs away and is always causing trouble. She does indeed run away and try to act like a victim. If she stopped doing it, they would stop calling her an attention seeker and "alarmist".

Not saying the family isn't made up of total pricks, just saying I can see their side of the story. More will make sense when we see her older brother.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 28, 2009)

Chapter 29 is out. Nice chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was right! Ha, I figured Eba was lying  Just made more sense that way.

I also got a little more respect for Haruto this chapter. He was nice and decisive about what to do with Eba and took charge.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2009)

Ch.29

Wow, I didn't notice the Suzuka reference at first, but that was actually Honoka on TV talking about her first encounter with Yamato


----------



## Gene (Jan 29, 2009)

holy shit 

I didn't catch that at all. Of course I completely forgot about that even happening.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2009)

Vioarr said:


> Ch.29
> 
> Wow, I didn't notice the Suzuka reference at first, but that was actually Honoka on TV talking about her first encounter with Yamato



Wasn't it in a Translator note?  Anyway, I've never read Suzuka but it I got confused on that panel.  It just seemed....out of place.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wasn't it in a Translator note?  Anyway, I've never read Suzuka but it I got confused on that panel.  It just seemed....out of place.



Yeah, but the story struck a cord with me because it did take me back to Suzuka where Honoka was essentially talking about her long time crush on Yamato. It was a nice _shout out_ essentially to Suzuka, and I'm surprised we haven't seen a bit more in the earlier chapters.


----------



## Gene (Feb 1, 2009)

*[Red Hawk] Kimi no Iru Machi - Chapters 30-31*


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 1, 2009)

That was just so stupid I cannot begin to describe it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of all the times to punch someone in a manga, why the fuck did you pick that one? That wasn't even an opportunity to yell at them or get angry; that was when you were supposed to start liking the person.

And then we get a 180 turn-around concerning the sisters' relationship? This story sucks more by the minute


----------



## Smoke (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought the same thing ^

But hey, it seems like thanks to that, Haruto's harem grew by one more, no?


When I saw Eba and Rin walking all sister-sister like, I was like _"are you serious? Another lie?"_
And then Rin gave us the reason for that and it all fell into place and was kinda funny.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2009)

Another Suzuka reference I didn't understand....and I could tell this one was put there to evoke a reaction.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2009)

The fact that Yamato's name was mentioned was more enough of a clue that it was a Suzuka reference. xDD

I didn't realize who the drunk person was because I heard the name "Otome" and couldn't figure out who that was. The closest person would be Yuka Satome who would barge in every night into Yamato's place piss drunk....sometimes with Megumi who was even a worse drunk than she was


----------



## Smoke (Feb 2, 2009)

I just saw that


Did they go into the wrong apartment complex?

Cuz I remember the one in Suzuka was for girls only, and Yamato was the only guy allowed in there.


----------



## BVB (Feb 2, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I just saw that
> 
> 
> Did they go into the wrong apartment complex?
> ...



the apartment belongs to his sister and he asked the landlady, if he could stay there.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 3, 2009)

Reminds me a bit of True Tears with this set up of "helping" each other.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2009)

Rin is a very scary woman. And i must say, its very interesting. I like two faced characters. They are very unpredictable.

Her explanation of Eba made perfect sense. I hate her a little less now. Just a little. I hate Haruto more, and i wished Eba's brother had hit him back. I hope something like that happens where he unjustifiable hits someone and they snap and kick his ass. I want him to be in the wrong too. As brutal as possible would be great.

I wonder what Rin's goal is. Does she seriously have a brother complex or is she she just out to get Eba. From what her brother said, she hated Eba because she saw her as competition. Since Eba likes Haruto, there is no reason to hate her anymore. But from the looks of it she might try to seduce Haruto.


----------



## bravin_time (Feb 3, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> That was just so stupid I cannot begin to describe it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I thought the punch was justified, over the top and unnecessary, but still justified. 

The brother, whether he liked it or not, was at the center of the conflict and was the only one who had any chance of really reconciling the two. Yet he completely disregards Eba's feelings and was perfectly fine with her running away with some complete stranger (to him) and having her feel disjointed from the rest of her family. That guy needed a good kick up the ass.

Hell, after one night of him getting his act together and actually forcing a meeting between the two sisters what ends up happening? OH, turns out it WAS a big misunderstanding, and now the sisters are BFFs overnight .

Seriously, he did solve the problem overnight, but he could have done it A LONG TIME AGO, you know, before Eba got all depressed and decided to run off to some far off country town. Haruto was right to punch him.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea it was justified, but i still feel uneasy about it. Maybe im just upset that he stood up the girl that he likes to play Dr.Phil  with the one that he doesn't. Their family problems are really none of his business, but it cant be help since Eba is forcing it on him. I can understand why Ran didn't like her. 

I hope down the line its revealed that Eba's brother is a black belt in martial arts and he just let him have a free punch. And Eba appearing was to save Haruto.

I think the reason everything was resolved because Eba told them she is serious about Haruto. Since Ran has a brother complex, she probably saw Eba as competition. So i don't think anything would have been resolved had they talked before Eba left. But then again, i don't think anything is resolved.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Feb 4, 2009)

Eba= Independent? And SMART? Blasphemy.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually ike this more relaxed Eba. She has more confidence now that she knows she can do things on her own with Haruto watching from a distance. And coincidently i think haruto feels a little sad that Eba is doing things without him, you think?

Looks like Kanzaki is finally getting over the whole Eba and Haruto always being together thing and about to rape Haruto at the beach with her body.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2009)

Remember, there's different types of dumb, she just doesn't happen to fit all of them. 

And it was nice to see that Sairenji was jealous of  Eba's and Haruto's closeness.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2009)

I have no idea why the story is implying Kanzaki is feeling inferior to Yuzuki, she just needs to take some Yoshida-like action and soon before it's too late.


----------



## ansoncarter (Feb 5, 2009)

it's starting to get kind of suzuka-y

but the background angst is at least respectable this time. In Suzuka it never made any sense. She was totally messed up by the death of a person that....she talked to once. Just once. Never dated, never friends, never much of anything. Pretty much a stranger that died

at least the sis-con thing is kind of serious. Since I assume it'll become a big deal and the reason Eba acts all messed up in the future (assuming the painfully obvious big plot twist will be that Eba's little sister actually does/did have reason to worry)


----------



## Smoke (Feb 13, 2009)

New double chapter.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2009)

Rin is playing matchmaker (or breaker) for what motive I wonder...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Rin is playing matchmaker (or breaker) for what motive I wonder...



lulz?

Seriously, I can see her playing with Eba and Haruto just for the fun of it cuz she is bored.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitch made him cry




I still love her thopek


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2009)

Lol at Haruto getting a face full of chesticle.

But anyways, im kind of glad that this arc is over, i feel like this manga is too slow paced, there should be some more haruto/eba dynamic now that kanzaki is out of the picture, temporarily at least.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2009)

I figured Haruto would need to let it all out at some point and was almost expecting him to pull a "Yamato" when he was initially dumped by Suzuka, but I almost like this version better because of the comfort he got


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2009)

What an uneventful chapter. Rin just reaffirmed what everyone already knew, Haruto is much too nice to girls...hopefully, we'll see more plot development.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2009)

Eels are serious business 

Other than that, I got nothing from this chapter. Next chapter sounds like it's going to be interesting. I'm hoping that's the case.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2009)

Ch.44 is out v_v


wtf Haruto, you should have let her pay the favor with her body


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2009)

Fanservice aplenty for our urban-bound shouta.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2009)

I'm not surprised Haruto is thinking about Tokyo. That way the mangaka can keep throwing Suzuka references at us with ease


----------



## 8ghosts (May 13, 2009)

it puzzles me how those 2 are disgusted by akari 

does akari like haruto?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

^Don't know. I'm guess they're probably okay not seeing her in such a way because they think of her as an annoying sister (at least in Haruto's case) but that can only take them so far.

I do think Takashi will eventually come around to liking Akari. 
As for Akari it's hard to figure out if she thinks of Haruto in a romantic light but I wouldn't be surprised given this type of series.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2009)

^I don't think Akari does, they're just childhood friends from the country.  It also wouldn't be very good writing to squeeze her into the love triangle now, it'd feel too forced and unnatural.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^I don't think Akari does, they're just childhood friends from the country.  It also wouldn't be very good writing to squeeze her into the love triangle now, it'd feel too forced and unnatural.



I don't think anything of serious substance would come from it, but it wouldn't be shocking if she was mildly attracted to him. It happens all the time in these type of series with just a small inference and nothing more develops. 

Now, I'm saying it might be a possibility but I'm going with 20% chance right now, with nothing else coming out of it.


----------



## 8ghosts (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



new girl is hotter than the rest


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

I could not get into this chapter much like last week. The new female character whose shy and meek but yet looks good with her glasses off seems a bit played out. Not to mention the whole maid cafe theme their working on. Hopefully something really surprising happens or this series will get stuck in a very predictable pattern.


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I could not get into this chapter much like last week. The new female character whose shy and meek but yet looks good with her glasses off seems a bit played out. Not to mention the whole maid cafe theme their working on. Hopefully something really surprising happens or this series will get stuck in a very predictable pattern.



Yeah and i think the pacing is sorta slow.. =/


----------



## Gene (May 16, 2009)

New love interest for Haruto or did the author just feel like adding more characters?


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2009)

^Maybe he's not ready to end this, I'm sure not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if she was thrown in as a new love interest but I don't think it's going in that direction. Besides, we all know nothing will come out of it even if it that were the case


----------



## 8ghosts (May 17, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she was thrown in as a new love interest but I don't think it's going in that direction. Besides, we all know nothing will come out of it even if it that were the case



yeah from the chapter you can not even tell if the girl likes haruto or the other guy or if she likes eba


----------



## Raviene (May 17, 2009)

yeah..this what's so cliche about harems

1st girl shown gets the guy 90% of the time
2nd girl shown gets the guy 10% of the time
3rd girl shown (and other late comers) NEVER GETS the GUY

do you guys know of a harem manga where the 1st or 2nd girl shown doesn't get the guy??...lets say a latecomer actually won??


----------



## notme (May 17, 2009)

Raviene said:


> yeah..this what's so cliche about harems
> 
> 1st girl shown gets the guy 90% of the time
> 2nd girl shown gets the guy 10% of the time
> ...


What about Shuffle?


----------



## BVB (May 17, 2009)

notme said:


> What about Shuffle?



Shuffle's awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2009)

Raviene said:


> yeah..this what's so cliche about harems
> 
> 1st girl shown gets the guy 90% of the time
> 2nd girl shown gets the guy 10% of the time
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ichigo 100% kind of threw that theory for a loop as well and as mentioned before, Shuffle.


----------



## Gene (May 17, 2009)

^

*Spoiler*: _Ichigo 100%_ 



In Ichigo 100%, the main character got the second girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2009)

Gene said:


> ^
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ichigo 100%_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's exactly my point. He didn't get the main girl 
*remembers greatly the Aya versus Nishino debate in the Ichigo 100% thread and all over the internet for that matter*

Maybe I should have said, that Ichigo 100% was one of the rarer cases (option#2)


----------



## Raviene (May 18, 2009)

Ichigo 100% still fell on the 2nd girl option where i believe this manga is also headed

so Shuffle is going for the 3rd girl option eh...might check it later


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

Shuffle was lame atleast the ending, you have the one god chick telling you polygamy is okay, and hes like no let me chose the friggin worst possible choice , hell the mother was a better choice

that being said doesnt it look like the girl that dumped him still likes him, she was about to raise her hand and join the group


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2009)

Ch.46 and Ch.47 have been released.


----------



## BVB (May 26, 2009)

So Haruto finally talked to Kanzaki again. 

Let's see how this develops.


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2009)

lol does everybody know Kanzaki dumped Haruto?


----------



## BVB (May 26, 2009)

Gene said:


> lol does everybody know Kanzaki dumped Haruto?



I think haruto's friends told it everyone.


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2009)

If so, then lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2009)

Gene said:


> lol does everybody know Kanzaki dumped Haruto?



Small, close-nit town. Word gets around, especially among his friends and classmates. Still no real development other than that girl being inspired to open up a bit like Eba. Perhaps the actual cultural festival will produce some drama.


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2009)

New girl needs to lose the pig-tails and glasses, especially if she wants to accomplish her still-unknown motive.


----------



## BVB (May 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> New girl needs to lose the pig-tails and glasses, especially if she wants to accomplish her still-unknown motive.



hot yuri sex. 

she was lying to haruto


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2009)

Ch.48 is out as well now


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2009)

Nice to see kanzaki act out a bit.


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2009)

Well, Ms. Personality, would you like some fries with that shake?


----------



## Batman (May 27, 2009)

Another retarded moment . . .       the heroines in this story make me want to puke


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2009)

Was she insulted because Haruto implied she'd say something that might hurt Eba?

Seriously, what was the reason behind her anger?


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2009)

I think it was more along the lines of "You came all the way here to talk about Eba!?!  And you don't care about me dumping you?"

Eba seems to be the target of intense emotions from everyone right now.


----------



## Raviene (May 28, 2009)

oohh...now were gettin sumwhere 

hope that haruto's harem powers don't work on glasses girl...we all know 3rd girl shown ends up gettin hurt the most even though they often end up being the hottest out of the bunch(w/c is weird BTW )..these cliches makes my headhurt sumtimes ***sigh


----------



## S 4 K (Jun 2, 2009)

*Kimi no Iru Machi Ch 49 RAW

Manga Helpers

​*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2009)

The scan for Ch.49 is out now


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 7, 2009)

I doubt it will surpass Suzuka's lvl of hate for me (just remembering it gives me shivers), but it definitely showing it first signs, from Kanzaki's side .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn it when is Rd Hawk gonna scan chapter 50?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2009)

^Just hold it lol they've done an excellent job of catching up, it won't be long now...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 11, 2009)

CH 50 is up


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2009)

See?  What'd I tell you?  Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 11, 2009)

Seems like Haruto will soon finally admit that he also has feelings for Eba.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2009)

Also seems like the author took a horrible time to go on break.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

What a time to be on a break....

In any case Haruto finally has to come to the realization that he has feelings for Eba. Now let's see how long it is until he acts upon them.


----------



## S 4 K (Jun 12, 2009)

*and Finally Haruto will make an action with Eba .. 

damn break, horrible time to take it

can't wait for the next Chapter .. 

*


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh wow lol 25 minutes after I posted. 

Fuck, a break. Always happens at the good parts.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 12, 2009)

Haruto should run to Eba and yell "No bitch .. you're not going to Tokyo , you will be here to serve your master !"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2009)

^Isn't Haruto the one who cooks and serve Eba?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

i prefer the other manga he did with the runner chick , but this one is okay, although personally its rin ftw


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

^You mean Suzuka?  Most prefer this but alright.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

yea suzuka, its much better than this, although truthfully its not that different at its core, but i like the little bit of sports thrown in, makes it feel almost like an adachi work, plus the respect girls from suzuka are alot better than the respective girls from KIM


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i prefer the other manga he did with the runner chick , but this one is okay, although personally its rin ftw



Overall, I liked the manga Suzuka. I just hated the actual character Suzuka


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

she was kind of a bitch at times, reminded me of naru somewhat another character i dislike

personally in suzuka my fav character was the Priest/shinto? girl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> she was kind of a bitch at times, reminded me of naru somewhat another character i dislike



I hated Naru from Love Hina as well 
Ultimate Tsundere's if I ever saw one. I give Keitaro the ultimate compliment at how he was able to stick through all those years of abuse to finally win her over, but yeah, she annoyed me  



> personally in suzuka my fav character was the Priest/shinto? girl



Yeah, Honoka was a character I grew to like. She was very persistent about Yamato even though she was really shy and in the end she had the most character development, IMO 
*Spoiler*: __ 



especially when it came to her modeling career


----------



## Frostman (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow so he really has feeling for Eba. I really don't get it. To me he just seems obsessed with helping people and Eba is just extra hopeless. Sure, they suit each other, but i don't see the love. I can already tell that its not going to work between the two. Its to early for a happy/bloody ending. A third girl will probably get in the way and prevent progress.

I see some darkness in the future of this manga. Possibly some School Days like darkness. Haruto and Eba seem to be on the level of stupidity as the characters from there.

Im hoping for some Yandere action. But that might be too much of a twist.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2009)

i do think to some degree the girl he likes overreacted, you have to take into account that EBA aint exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, if anything he was telling her he thought she could handle herself and he didnt need to baby her, but Eba just couldnt get through these situations on her own

although i ultimately see harutoxeba, but it was not written in stone imo

@kira, if i was keitaro, i would have backed handed naru a very long time ago
-shinobu was a better choice, she could cook, was super nice and cute
-motoko, although at times saucey, once she realized keitaro was a good guy she really didnt hassle him that much, my fav btw
-his step sister was evil, but she was just evil to everyone else , so imo thats win win
-am i the only one who thought keitaro's aunt was fairly good looking


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i do think to some degree the girl he likes overreacted, you have to take into account that EBA aint exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, if anything he was telling her he thought she could handle herself and he didnt need to baby her, but Eba just couldnt get through these situations on her own
> 
> although i ultimately see harutoxeba, but it was not written in stone imo



Meh, Something about Haruto x Eba doesn't sit right with me. It's like that pairing was set up to ensure drama, especially since she's mentioned once Haruto remembers her and their past together they won't be able to stay together. And it's common knowledge there's going to be a huge obstacle between the two once Haruto realizes his feelings for her. 

I wonder what's going to keep her from returning Haruto's feelings if he ever confesses it to her? And it won't be Nanami Kanzaki being the main obstacle but something else we aren't aware of yet that Eba might be hiding. 



> @kira, if i was keitaro, i would have backed handed naru a very long time ago
> -shinobu was a better choice, she could cook, was super nice and cute
> -motoko, although at times saucey, once she realized keitaro was a good guy she really didnt hassle him that much, my fav btw
> -his step sister was evil, but she was just evil to everyone else , so imo thats win win
> -am i the only one who thought keitaro's aunt was fairly good looking



The age difference between Keitaro and Shinobu was the big issue there. If there wasn't such a gap, I think there'd be more people in on that pairing.

LOL@ the step sister...she was really aggressive though


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Wow so he really has feeling for Eba. I really don't get it. To me he just seems obsessed with helping people and Eba is just extra hopeless. Sure, they suit each other, but i don't see the love. I can already tell that its not going to work between the two. Its to early for a happy/bloody ending. A third girl will probably get in the way and prevent progress.
> 
> I see some darkness in the future of this manga. Possibly some School Days like darkness. Haruto and Eba seem to be on the level of stupidity as the characters from there.
> 
> Im hoping for some Yandere action. But that might be too much of a twist.


Somehow I doubt this manga will end with Haruto becoming a playboy and turning Yuzuki and Nanami insane lol.


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Somehow I doubt this manga will end with Haruto becoming a playboy and turning Yuzuki and Nanami insane lol.



but it would be highly amusing.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 15, 2009)

Well he dosnt have to be a playboy, and it dosnt have to be as extreem, Im already getting creepy vibes from the two girls. Eba's attachment to Haruto, and the times she intifears with Haruto/Nanami's progres, her timeing is amazeing. Nanami's cold attitude and the doubt she has is similar to Kotonoha's before her personality took a 360. Then there is her mysterious past. Both routes seem like trouble.


----------



## Booyal (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems as though i'm opposite from most other people, I so far enjoyed Suzuka alot more than this manga, I am liking this manga alot, and i like that so far none of the characters seem as bitchy as suzuka was, Though i don't really like Haruto... He's too dumb for his own good, and he just denies how he feels and it is a waste of time, and I don't like either of his love interests really, the story is good though, so i'm stickin with it, but so far i prefer Suzuka


----------



## S 4 K (Jun 20, 2009)

Karotte said:


> but it would be highly amusing.


*It would be bad .. *


----------



## S 4 K (Jun 24, 2009)

*Kimi no Iru Machi Ch 51 RAW

Manga Helpers

*​


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh boy, here comes Suzuka


----------



## Saiko (Jun 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Oh boy, here comes Suzuka



Yeah, That look on her face


----------



## Gene (Jun 25, 2009)

Nanami acting like a bitch? Well at least she's doing something now.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 26, 2009)

OOOoooO Scary!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2009)

*Chapter 51 Scans*​
Finally.


----------



## BVB (Jun 27, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> *Chapter 51 Scans*​
> Finally.



hm.. the interaction between haruto and eba was quite funny at the end. 

and kanzaki making the suzuka face :rofl


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2009)

Why did Haruto try to play it off at the end?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2009)

I still don't understand why Nanami is so pissed. I understand that she's upset that Haruto does so much for Yuzuki but she looked like she wanted Haruto to burn in hell.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 27, 2009)

> Why did Haruto try to play it off at the end?



Well the manga-ka himself commented in the final page that their not ready yet. HarutoXEba is a lock now.



Suzuku said:


> I still don't understand why Nanami is so pissed. I understand that she's upset that Haruto does so much for Yuzuki but she looked like she wanted Haruto to burn in hell.



This.

Really who cares, you (Nanami) turn him down not once but twice after giving him false hope that he may have a chance with you. And yet your angry at him. And since your not with him why does it matter how he see's you? She overblew the whole don't tell Eba thing. Wonder if she'll bitch slap me too if she heard me saying that. Looks like were seeing her true colors as in she's rather bitchy.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Well the manga-ka himself commented in the final page that their not ready yet. HarutoXEba is a lock now.


I wouldn't really say it's a lock. This kind of thing happens often, where one couple is doing really well and it looks their set and stone to be canon then there's some kind of argument or something and all the development starts falling apart. Considering that this mange might last all the way through Haruto's high school life then we're probably a long ways away from either the  Nanami or Yuzuki pairing becoming canon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2009)

Pretty formulaic. Kanzaki is angry at Haruto and Haruto finally acknowledges his feelings for Eba only to find out that something is keeping Eba from reciprocating those feelings back.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think she is rally angry. I think she is just frustrated. The guy kept saying he liked her yet kept blowing her off for another girl. I'd be fine if he was a playboy doing it on purpose, but he dose it without realizing it. He is an idiot, and he is perfect for Eba. Thats what they have those antennas on their head.

And Nanami wasn't the one giving false hope. It was Haruto. Making promises then breaking them in favor of Eba. She gave him plenty of chances and was willing to go out with him. But he blew it.

That hand holding scene was pretty awkward. He realized his feeling, but i cant see the future for those true. Im not sure where the manga is going. i cant see an ending either. Maybe it will end with Haruto knocking one of them up. Even better, if he knocks them both up.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2009)

Frostman said:


> I don't think she is rally angry. I think she is just frustrated. The guy kept saying he liked her yet kept blowing her off for another girl. I'd be fine if he was a playboy doing it on purpose, but he dose it without realizing it. He is an idiot, and he is perfect for Eba. Thats what they have those antennas on their head.
> 
> And Nanami wasn't the one giving false hope. It was Haruto. Making promises then breaking them in favor of Eba. She gave him plenty of chances and was willing to go out with him. But he blew it.


He was hardly blowing her off in favor of Eba. If Eba could take care of herself then he would have gone on everyone of those outings with Nanami. What was he supposed to do, risk Eba getting lost or just shoving her on a train when she's obviously feeling anxiety. Nanami is simply being unreasonable and acting pretty bitchy.



> That hand holding scene was pretty awkward. He realized his feeling, but i cant see the future for those true. Im not sure where the manga is going. i cant see an ending either. Maybe it will end with Haruto knocking one of them up. Even better, if he knocks them both up.


School Days.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2009)

*Chapter 52 RAW*​

And so begins the three day wait...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 3, 2009)

*Ch 52 Scans*


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2009)

lol Nanami replacement.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2009)

A NEW CHALLENGER HAS APPEARED!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2009)

bwaaaaaa..........

I thought they would have thought outside the box and have Kikukawa like someone else other than Haruto. I was wrong


----------



## Frostman (Jul 3, 2009)

WHHHHHHHAAAAAAT!!!!! and there we have it, the third girl to fuck everything up just when things looked bright. Sticking to the script.

Ya know, this manga really does a good job at showing the darker side of a harem.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2009)

Haruto's situation before this chapter didn't seem so rosy either, lol. This just further complicates it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 7, 2009)

*Chapter 53 RAW*​


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 9, 2009)

*CH 53 SCANS by Redhawk*


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol @ misunderstandings, and Haruto being told to just scurry on home.  Haruto is a bit of a dumbass though, he always misses his chance with people because he doesn't notice their affections in time.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I do like the new girl with glasses and it was a pretty bold move for her in this chapter




Love the red, white, and blue set Mider T!


----------



## Schneider (Jul 9, 2009)

Judging from his actions in the past... 

He deserved it?.. uhh.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2009)

Haruto really set himself up for that latest misunderstanding xDD


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 9, 2009)

lol how the hell can he think she doesn't like him when she told him bold faced she liked him, and even kissed him? Wow that's a dumbass.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 9, 2009)

If he ends up with that third girl, I'm going to laugh my ass off and praise the manga for going against preconceived notions (and how!)


----------



## Frostman (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, the new girl really fails to read the atmosphere. I think she is going to be the most aggressive of the three. She seems like the type to kidnap him and hide him in her basement.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 10, 2009)

Yandere ftw. 


... if only.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

I see you've joined Animesuki Suzuku


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, I've seen the light.


----------



## S 4 K (Jul 10, 2009)

*I really can't believe that he's doubting her love, after she - herself - confessed to him .. 

seriously he's making me hate it all ..  *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2009)

Scan for ch.54 is out.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 14, 2009)

I knew it, I knew it, I knew it, I knew it. That chick is PSYCHO!!!

Now that Yuzuki know Haruto likes her, she is toying with him. maybe she really is the manipulative bitch Rin feared.

And i like Nanami's cold look for some reason.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, that was really quick.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

Ohohoho shit


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 14, 2009)

Frostman said:


> I knew it, I knew it, I knew it, I knew it. That chick is PSYCHO!!!



I have to agree here.  I don't know what it was, but something about Yuzuki always struck me as a little...off.  I was always wondering why she was interfering in the development between Haruto and Nanami.

I never really liked her and...now I guess I know why.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

You're talking about Eba like that rather than the chick who was on an entirely different wavelength.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2009)

Man Haruto has it bad. 

One girl is basically telling him "Why are you talking to me"; one is pretty much ignoring him; and the girl that he doesn't want going after him keeps bothering him. 

I felt uncomfortable just reading the chapter.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yea i was talking about glasses. But that doesn't mean i don't think Eba is a bit off too. 

This chapter was nothing but red flags.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 15, 2009)

damn, I never really liked Nanami and now I am starting to dislike Eba as well

the glasses girl is coming on too strong 

The only ones I like are probably his sister and his childhood friend


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2009)

I hope Rin comes back into the story soon, something tells me that she actually likes Haruto.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, at least Haruto tried to clear up the misunderstanding, but the girl just won't get it


----------



## S 4 K (Jul 15, 2009)

Bad Chapter, I hate it, I hate it so much...

WTF !!

is he really that dull, can't he go and clear the air with Eba already

oh he's making me sick !! ..


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2009)

^ that


I always liked him but this chapter......wow.


I can let go of the not clearing up the misunderstanding about eba, but trying to explain the incident to Kanzaki really put him in to "wimp" category.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 15, 2009)

Cut the guy some slack just this one. Glasses is freaking him out(freaking me out too). Thats what psychos do.

As for Eba, she is just being a bitch. She is probably trying to make him jealous or something. Id be funny if Haruto said fuck it and forgot about her.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2009)

That's what I want him to do. I want him to take an indifferent attitude towards eba and kanzaki and just go with the flow


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2009)

Red Hawk Scantlations released there version of Ch.254.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2009)

oh wow...

JUST OH WOW ...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, best reaction ever!

*Spoiler*: __ 




WTF! lol



But this new girl, out of no where did a 360. She went from being a shy, timid person to a girl that goes around sucking fingers. It's always the quiet ones that turn out to be super kinky lol


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

What's the term for those neko girls who seem passive until they have their mind set on something?


----------



## Frostman (Jul 15, 2009)

She is showing early signs of being a Yandere. But she is not quite there yet.


----------



## Batman (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate this mangaka's main characters so much. Why do I allow myself to be continually tortured by such shenanigans?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2009)

Frostman said:


> She is showing early signs of being a Yandere. But she is not quite there yet.


Hm, I doubt we'll be seeing Yandere in a Seo Kouji manga. Although it seems like Nanami could be walking thin lines. If it turns out Kikukawa's mental problems are worse than they appear then we could be in for a ride. But once again, I doubt it.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 15, 2009)

yea i doubt it too. I'd be too good to be true. But i do think this is going to be a huge shock to glasses.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 24, 2009)

It seems that the RAW provider has gone AWOL and won't be providing RAWs for Kimi anymore. Damn it, I hope Red Hawk finds someone else to supply them with RAWs.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

Popular series so somebody has to do it


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 24, 2009)

*Chapter 55 RAW*

Glad someone else scanned.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 24, 2009)

I couldn't get anything just by looking at the raw, but im hoping glasses saw them and is getting all stabby because of it.


----------



## Yakamashi (Jul 26, 2009)

Chapter 55 has been translated

chapter 406


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2009)

WTF no chapter next week at this crucial moment?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2009)

I think it's the same way for Bakuman too


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2009)

Mangakas always manage to pick the worse times to take a break. 

W/e, I'm pretty sure Haruto is going to screw this up anyway.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 26, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Mangakas always manage to pick the worse times to take a break.
> 
> *W/e, I'm pretty sure Haruto is going to screw this up anyway*.



same thing that came to mind

although if he somehow rejects yuzuki her then it is just bad writing by the author


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2009)

I doubt he'll reject her, but Yuzuki will probably catch him in a compromising position with Kikukawa or some nonsense like that. I'm hoping that Yuzuki starts to consider that Haruto is using her as a fall back for Nanami, since his feelings for her can't just disappear in a few days and Nanami can't keep hating him for the rest of the series.


----------



## S 4 K (Jul 26, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> W/e, I'm pretty sure Haruto is going to screw this up anyway.


Ya I too think that, hope we'll be mistaken and Seo will manage to to make it good



Suzuku said:


> I doubt he'll reject her, but Yuzuki will probably catch him in a compromising position with Kikukawa or some nonsense like that. I'm hoping that Yuzuki starts to consider that Haruto is using her as a fall back for Nanami, since his feelings for her can't just disappear in a few days and Nanami can't keep hating him for the rest of the series.


Just took the words from my mouth, if the scenario replayed with Eba definitely this manga will fall to the grave


----------



## Frostman (Jul 26, 2009)

This chapter felt really awkward. They will probably get interrupted right before Haruto gives an answer.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2009)

Chapter 56 RAW

Looks like Haruto came _this_ close to fucking up.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2009)

As expected.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 7, 2009)

I hate Yuzuki all the more now. She is being so cold to the poor guy. Seriously, what is her deal. But Haruto is guilty of being an idiot too.

Poor Kikukawa i feel sorry for her. But i can't help but laugh too. Eba will probably agree, but Kikukawa will fuck it up. lulz

Akari won this chapter with her brilliant bikini shot.*salute* I like the quote on that page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2009)

A whole lot of back and forth between Eba and Haruto this chapter. I can't see anything exceptional happening next chapter even with that pseudo confession of his.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 7, 2009)

I just hope that Haruto doesnt screw up too bad.

One of the reasons i like this manga is because Haruto's idiocy doesnt happen all the time, and when it happens its most often attributed to not understanding girls/just being a guy, and a pretty logical one at that. (first step to understanding girls' emotions, throw logic out the window)

I hate it when guy leads in romance end up being spineless and retarded. I feel like thats how it is with most shounen romance. Although, i guess thats so that spineless and retarded kids will buy the manga since it fuels their hopes and dreams (ZOMG IT COULD HAPPEN TO ME!!!)


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2009)

Why do I _still_ have the feeling he's going to screw this up big time?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 7, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Why do I _still_ have the feeling he's going to screw this up big time?



Because this is a shounen romance manga?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2009)

This is shounen?  Really?  I always thought it was seinen.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2009)

It's published in Weekly Shounen Magazine.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh.

Anyhow, I'm getting the same vibes as you when it's coming to Haruto next chapter.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 7, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Why do I _still_ have the feeling he's going to screw this up big time?



He has already screwed up. Just look at the chick behind him. She looks like she is ready to pull out a knife.

If she doesn't confront him there, she is going to run away crying. Either way its going to make everything after that extra awkward.

What is a kouyasai anyway?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't it a bonfire dance after a festival?  They did it on School Days.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Isn't it a bonfire dance after a festival?  They did it on School Days.



and nothing bad happened after that right...oh god that kids toast


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually if I recall, besides 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Taisuke raping Kotonoha


 everything was good....for awhile


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 7, 2009)

wait what manga is this you guys are talking about? Should I be reading this am I a fool for not reading it?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2009)

Talking about the anime School Days, and if you haven't watched it then your life means nothing.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 7, 2009)

downloading now then; I want my life to mean something!


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Your mind is about to be fucked up.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 8, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Talking about the anime School Days, and if you haven't watched it then your life means nothing.



I nearly broke everything after watching School Days.


----------



## BVB (Aug 8, 2009)

school days is the only anime, i burned on a DVD.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Sekai is Eba .. then Kanzaki is Kotonoha .. And Taisuke is that glasses guy..

Oh Fuck No ! Run Kanzaki .. the same scenario .. !


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2009)

Otome must be the chick who's always around the glasses guy, though Kikukawa seems more like Kotonoha to me lol


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe Akari is Otome... 

Kikukawa seems more like the girl who had the ring-shaped hair style and was Sekai's best friend who ended up sleeping with Makoto.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 8, 2009)

oh man, first I want thank you guys for telling me to watch School Days and second that was some crazy ass shit


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 8, 2009)

school days is crazy my soul hurt after watching it


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Maybe Akari is Otome...
> 
> Kikukawa seems more like the girl who had the ring-shaped hair style and was Sekai's best friend who ended up sleeping with Makoto.



Setsuna Kiyora?  Hmmm she doesn't seem to have a counterpart, if anyone it'd be Haruto's sister.

Fun fact:  Setsuna and Sekai are actually half-sisters.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 8, 2009)

^ Yeah, and apparently Makoto's dad is their grandfather and Makoto is their uncle or something. School Days' game is fucked up.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 8, 2009)

holy crap, I'm a little turned on and disturbed. It's the best kind of love!


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2009)

Chapter 57 RAW

All that for nothing!?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 11, 2009)

it looks like it all worked out i think?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2009)

^ No, it didn't. Just wait for the translation.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't say we didn't see that coming


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 11, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> ^ No, it didn't. Just wait for the translation.



oh...well that sucks


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's the DDL.


...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

This might end eerily similar to Suzuka.

Or he can lay his cake in the oven right before she goes back


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2009)

Go Haruto, you only have 6 months to lay the egg.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 15, 2009)

It went better then expected. He just said he was sorry and ran away. I might try it one day. lulz

Nanami's comment kinda made me laugh, with her gloomy/neutral expression. her brother was pretty annoying, and pretty arrogant.

Harato's confession was pretty cool. If they aren't going to go out, i wonder whats gonna happen next. I hope its not ending soon.

I can see Haruto hitting it. They are both idiots, so i can see things fucking up after that.


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought Haruto would succumb to that dude so that was unexpected. 

That was not a good reason to technically reject haruto though cause 6 months is a long time to be able to date.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2009)

lol, my prey just got snatched away from me. It's nice to see how he really sees Eba


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2009)

When he ran off with Eba, I was like _"Finally, he grew some balls"_


I thought he was gonna stick around and try to explain things


----------



## Frostman (Aug 15, 2009)

I just got done reading a manga were the guy kept messing up and always had explain misunderstandings to the girl. So seeing Haruto run away like that was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 15, 2009)

Frostman said:


> I just got done reading a manga were the guy kept messing up and always had explain misunderstandings to the girl. So seeing Haruto run away like that was a breath of fresh air.



Yeah I've started reading this manga and caught up to the recent chapter, and seeing a main male character in a romance manga like this actually going after what he wants instead of pussy footing around is great.

As for the latest predicament, I doubt things are gonna stay that way. They'll get closer and probably be in a relationship, whether they want to admit it or not. They'll probably make all kinds of excuses when they're going on dates.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 17, 2009)

Chapter 58 RAW

I think we got a timeskip or something.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 18, 2009)

_Eba pisses me off 

Like a lot 

So much that I would love to shoot her brains out

Damn cock tease  
_


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

Would you do the corpse?


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 18, 2009)

_Of course 

NOT  
_


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

In all seriousness though, I think she's just doing this to burn bridges, she's always not being true with her feelings.  Just Eba being Eba, nothing new.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 18, 2009)

_Eh you got a point  

I still like the old Eba from the early chapters 

She was hot and willing  
_


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

I see this all the time on Mangafox's highlights, and it seems pretty boring, being honest. I read the first chapter a while back, but it failed to hook me in.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

It's kind of a hit or miss, you either like it or you don't.  It's not an "over time it gets better".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Eh you got a point
> 
> I still like the old Eba from the early chapters
> 
> ...



Because she knew Haruto wouldn't do anything. I don't want to say "tease" but...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2009)

Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 58


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah so... I have no idea what Seo is thinking.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice. waiting until the final day to let her know not to leave. She's almost definitely leaving now


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 21, 2009)

_Haruto lacks the balls to keep Eba

If it was me 

Well she would have been mine a long time ago 


_


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2009)

i don't understand why he just doesn't go to college or something, in Tokyo.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 21, 2009)

Mider T said:


> i don't understand why he just doesn't go to college or something, in Tokyo.



Cause thats far too good of an idea for our stupid hero. 

That and what happens to all the other characters? I doubt they are simply written off in a move to Tokyo; then replaced with a whole new cast plus Eba and Haruto.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2009)

Chapter 59 RAW

Sooooo.... timeskip?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah...so she does have a plan.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 28, 2009)

_What do you mean she has a plan ?  _


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm guessing the writer?

Honestly i was really surprised by this. It almost seems like everything up till now was just a prologue, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 28, 2009)

ewww a long distant relationship, its gona get real depressing soon.

And what did last page mean by "hearts are connected...supposedly."

I hope her rebounds back to Nanami.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

Long distance relationship? Let the drama begin


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 28, 2009)

OMG 5 Centimeters Per Second.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2009)

If Haruto ends up following her she might get too pissed to be with him, she's very good at giving up on things.



Suzuku said:


> OMG 5 Centimeters Per Second.



Uh-oh...you know what that means..


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 28, 2009)

Rich bitch incoming!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

Scan for Ch.60 is now out.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2009)

Well....Eba sure likes to go in circles.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

Long distance relationship going how I pretty much thought it would. >_>


----------



## Frostman (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone felt like puking after reading the chapter.

Kikukawa made me laugh, she moves on fast. 

Nanami speaking to Haruto all of a sudden, maybe she still wants him.

And whats her name's panty shot. was interesting.

Everything else mas mah. I hope the drama picks up soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, at least Eba got herself a pet bird


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 4, 2009)

_Expected chapter is expected  _


----------



## Frostman (Sep 7, 2009)

I just looked over the raw, i think i have a feeling where this might be going.


----------



## Yakamashi (Sep 8, 2009)

^^link plz

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2009)

So I'm guessing this is the part where a "new girl" comes in and throws a wrench into everything?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 8, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So I'm guessing this is the part where a "new girl" comes in and throws a wrench into everything?



What! Don't be silly this is the part where absence makes the heart grow fonder and no more crazy ill timed meetings happen to stop his love.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 11, 2009)

_Just throwing it out there 

New chapter came out already  
_


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 11, 2009)

Another fairly slow chapter. Hopefully we get the beginning of this "life changing relationship" situation next chapter.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2009)

God I hate time skips. Why did there HAVE to be a time-skip? They suck and ruin the flow of things.

Not only that, the direction this has gone in since said time-skip has been underwhelming. Sad since I was really enjoying everything up to that point.

Also I don't blame Haruto for not giving a shit about Eba's Parakeet.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't even really consider it a timeskip. None of the characters changed, and nothing big happened. Seo just skipped over the unnecessary six month interval.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 12, 2009)

_Too bad his character doesn't know how to deal with parakeet talk correctly  _


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2009)

All I learned from this chapter was that the parakeet likes playing love spoiler and Haruto's best friend straightens him out and smooth things over with Eba. So...when we gonna see some real drama?


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 12, 2009)

_Real drama will begin when Akari finally reveals she loves Haruto 

Dun dun duuuuuun  
_


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm hoping we get some Nanami development, it's been so long. She was the other main girl up to this point, so if Haruto starts having trouble I'm expecting it to involve her.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 13, 2009)

_I hate that bitch 

Damn stuck up dork
_


----------



## Frostman (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a feeling Akari is going to get in the mix. She has been getting more attention then usual. Didn't those two use to date? im not sure.

And im hoping Nanami would get back in there too. I really think she will.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2009)

Chapter 62 finally. 

And nice, a new bitch has appeared.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 27, 2009)

Lol, here we go again, A new challenger appears!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2009)

Hopefully she makes things more interesting. This has felt pretty boring since that time skip and Eba going back to Tokyo.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 27, 2009)

No Haruto, don't do it. I know she's hot and all but remember all the shit you had to go through to finally end up with Eba. Will it really be worth it? Ok yes it will, but dun do it brah


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 27, 2009)

_Doooooooooooooooo Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit Haruto  _


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2009)

Conveniently an opportunity to go to Tokyo presents itself and a new female character presents herself in this one chapter. Things should get interesting


----------



## Raviene (Sep 27, 2009)

Smoke said:


> No Haruto, don't do it. I know she's hot and all but remember all the shit you had to go through to finally end up with Eba. Will it really be worth it? Ok yes it will, but dun do it brah



lol wut...its like youre asking him not to be a dude.... DOOD!! :ho


----------



## Frostman (Sep 27, 2009)

I cant wait to see Haruto's guilty face when he finally sees Eba.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2009)

I like how new interests are just introduced so late into the story when Nanami and Eba were the original competition.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 28, 2009)

It's not really that late into the story. Suzuka was 100 chapters longer than what Kimi is at now.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 11, 2009)

Two words Haruto.

Hit... That...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2009)

15 straight hours of work with no breaks or time to eat? There's got to be some law against such a slavish work environment :S


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2009)

She's more like an onee-san, I wonder how much their relationship can develop in 5 days.

And I'm glad Eba didn't assume things unnecessarily.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2009)

Ha, I didn't expect her to be so strict. A nice breath of fresh air in comparison to some of the stale chapters in recent weeks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't see much developing in the span of 4 days. I like the new character but I'm not sure what direction they're planning to go in with her.


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2009)

Mider T said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the day, Akari has the chance to witness what a guy does in the bathroom...



*Spoiler*: __ 



lol what the hell is going on


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2009)

She has an ass  But she seems like the mature type to just give up when she finds out about Eba.  5 bucks says she meets Eba before she even knows she's Haruto's girlfriend.

And lol last panel.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

Karotte said:


> the new chick's going to fall for haruto


_Bu of course _


Mider T said:


> She has an ass  But she seems like the mature type to just give up when she finds out about Eba.  5 bucks says she meets Eba before she even knows she's Haruto's girlfriend.
> 
> And lol last panel.


_Oh yeah 

6 million bucks that she meets Eba, they become good friends, then Haruto introduces Eba as his girlfriend and then come the awkward times 
_


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

So is everyone in this manga a tsundere, even haruto? And it's his job to get with the one non-tsundere?


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

_Yeah basically 

I think thats the whole basis of the manga 
_


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2009)

Opposite of Suzuka if you think about it.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

_God I hated Suzuka

I tried to finish it, I really did ... But I just couldn't

I think it actually caused me physical pain to read that manga  
_


----------



## Frostman (Oct 18, 2009)

Get her haruto, you knocked her defenses away with that complement, now go for the kill. There is nothing stopping you now.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't understand what Seo is trying to do. He keeps introducing girls just to have them play very little parts and disappear like 5 chapters later. I'm still waiting for the story to pick up.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 23, 2009)

That was just a mini-summer arc though the new girl's line made me think about if a guy in Tokyo came onto Eba?


----------



## Frostman (Oct 23, 2009)

What an idiot, why did he have to tell her about Eba. 

I short arc on Eba might be interesting.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 24, 2009)

man i have no idea whats gonna happen.

dear haruto go for shiho she is way cooler...


----------



## Gene (Oct 24, 2009)

I need more Shiho. She was the only thing making this readable for now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I don't understand what Seo is trying to do. He keeps introducing girls just to have them play very little parts and disappear like 5 chapters later. I'm still waiting for the story to pick up.



Imo he got Haruto and Eba together in the wrong way. If they were going to get together anyway he should have just done it earlier instead of the time skip and jumping straight into this boring long-distance relationship plot.

He cheated us with any interesting development that could have happened between those two during that time period. Kanzaki could have made it interesting too but now she has been pretty irrelevant in the story. This new chick will be too even if she gets brought back it seems. =/


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 30, 2009)

hmmm why the fuck did they do this. Make both people like 3 feet away from each other and are totally oblivious to their surroundings. Then tehy end up not seeing each other.

Next chapter, there will probably be a misunderstanding when Eba sees Haruto with the other girl and so on. So cliche :|


----------



## Frostman (Oct 30, 2009)

I like where this is going. Kanzaki appears to fuck shit up. I knew she still has the hots for him. I bet her favor is to give birth to his child.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 31, 2009)

_Seriously ... 

What I'm more shocked is how you don't see a crazy hot girl 3 feet away from you 

And she just happens to also be your girlfriend 

I'm sure everybody else broke their neck looking at eba 
_


----------



## Frostman (Nov 6, 2009)

Your right, it is predictable. I don't even think this chapter needs a translation. I can pretty much guess the diolouge from their reaction and what ive seen in other manga.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 7, 2009)

YESSS I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS TO HAPPEN LOL

Now break up story and Haruto gets messed up in the head yet once again


----------



## Smoke (Nov 7, 2009)

I predicted this entire ch, 3 seconds after I read last week's panel.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 7, 2009)

_Damn this manga is predictable  _


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 7, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Damn this manga is predictable  _



Sure is, but it's still fun reading lol


----------



## Frostman (Nov 7, 2009)

I want Eba to yell at him and throw pots and pans i like a normal woman would. I hope they aren't all quiet about it. That would be lame.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 8, 2009)

Tsk, Haruto you fool you got caught up in the moment & held Kanazakis hand "too" long.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 15, 2009)

I know right, considering Suzuka was full of them, i think.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 15, 2009)

It's the first time in this manga? I thought we had seen one before. Suzuka had nipple shots in the first chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2009)

Pages with all the Suzuka nipple shots plx


----------



## Gene (Nov 15, 2009)

One of Suzuka's few good points. Nipple shots everywhere!


----------



## Smoke (Nov 22, 2009)

Haruto is such a meanie


----------



## Frostman (Nov 22, 2009)

Boring chapter, i was hoping for a little more drama. Maybe next chapter they woill go to a hotel. 

I wonder what Rin wanted to show Haruto.


----------



## Gene (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope she wanted to seduce him.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2009)

She's gonna be knocked up next chapter.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, i husr gone done read 69, and now 70 is out.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 23, 2009)

damn this manga is like a trainwreck. you want to look away but catch yourself peaking at it again coz you want to see what happened even tho you exactly know it >.<


----------



## Gene (Nov 23, 2009)

lawl all of a sudden all contact stopped.

I bet it's Rin.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think she's cheating, I think she's just being her usual -like self.



Lucius said:


> damn this manga is like a trainwreck. you want to look away but catch yourself peaking at it again coz you want to see what happened even tho you exactly know it >.<



That's not what a trainwreck is...


----------



## Lucius (Nov 23, 2009)

well i guess mean an actual trainwreck then


----------



## lizardo221 (Nov 23, 2009)

What if she actually did die? Alot of "oh hell no" will pop up but I'm having trouble explaining "all contact with eba stopped from that day on." I know he is in bumble-fuck no where but that line seems a bit much. Any ideas, maybe a mistranslation?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

Well there is the possibility that they did the nasty in the short time that they had and she now has a turkey basting.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well there is the possibility that they did the nasty in the short time that they had and she now has a turkey basting.



Considering how embarrassed she got with the kiss I doubt it, I bet she had herself another guy and those gawkers told him and some domestic violence happened. That or Rin told her father that she has a boyfriend and shit went down.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 23, 2009)

Or maybe she forgot to pay her phone bill. But yea she was acting kinda weird.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Or maybe she forgot to pay her phone bill.



Then her phone wouldn't have even rung


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 23, 2009)

_Damn Ebau 

How could you fuck with that boy like that 
_


----------



## Frostman (Nov 23, 2009)

but Haruto wasnt able to connect to the number.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

Wasn't it ringing?  He said nobody picked up.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 23, 2009)

_It said "Upon request by our customer" 

Means Eba said to block harutos number_


----------



## Frostman (Nov 23, 2009)

That bitch!


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 23, 2009)

_I know 
_


----------



## Saiko (Nov 25, 2009)

Haruto the way is now open for the restaurant bitch.

Go for it.


----------



## Gene (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree. Go with restaurant end while you can!


----------



## Frostman (Nov 30, 2009)

Chapter 71 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Nanami is back in the game. I always knew she still had the hots for him. Ever since she gave him "that look" when they were in the kitchen together.

And really three weeks, that bitch, that bitch!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing really shocking here. You didn't have to read this chapter to know how Kanzaki feels about Haruto. However, if Eba cut off ties with everyone, wouldn't that be a pause for worry? I mean I would want to see if she's okay, because even if she did wanted to break up, I doubt she would go about it in such a method. My first thought is always about safety.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 30, 2009)

Your right. Haruto did speak to Rin, but im not sure she can be trusted. Eba might be having family issues. If thats the case, Kanzaki's plan is going to blow up in her face.


----------



## Gene (Nov 30, 2009)

So everybody assumed that Eba just broke up with him? Haruto should at least go back to Tokyo to confirm for himself.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad the scans are finally coming out on time. Pretty interesting chapter, nice to see Kanzaki officially back in the game. So... when's Shiho coming back? And how about that hint we got about Rin liking Haruto before she returned home?



Gene said:


> So everybody assumed that Eba just broke up with him? Haruto should at least go back to Tokyo to confirm for himself.


They said that he did but she wouldn't see him.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 30, 2009)

_She didn't break up with him  

Back off Kanzaki 
_


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Dec 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _She didn't break up with him
> 
> Back off Kanzaki
> _



Exactly. She lost her chance, time to move on imo


----------



## Frostman (Dec 10, 2009)

New chapter is out. I have a feeling Nanami is setting herself up for a huge disappointment. But its good to see this side of her. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sadly, she finally got his attention by having an Eba moment. Haruto must have a ditz fetish.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2009)

Role reversal ftw?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll admit it was a bit funny seeing Kanzaki trying her hardest to cheer up Haruto. A ton of awkward scenes in this chapter


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 10, 2009)

Chapter 41

_I don't like her at all _


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Dec 12, 2009)

It just seems super rushed. This whole time shes been protecting herself and not showing as much interest in Haruto as Eba had been the entire story. Its so out of character for her to be throwing herself at him, even if she thinks Eba is permanently out of the picture. Like, all the sudden she realized she loves Haruto now that Eba has dumped him.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 12, 2009)

Well its not like she rejected Haruto because she wasn't interested in him. I bet she was even interested enough to accept the second confession. Its just that Eba kept getting in the way. And Haruto was saying one thing and doing another. 

Now that he is all lonely and pitiful, her womanly instincts kicked in, amplified her feelings and now she wants to heal his pathetic heart.


----------



## bravin_time (Dec 22, 2009)

New chapter out


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got to say, I reeaally dont think the boyfriend story is the truth, it seems way to out of character for Eba to do something so cold-hearted.

I suspect whats really going down is:

a) she was in an accident and is now comatose or something along those lines, and Rin decided it would be better to concoct the some story to spare Haruto the grief and heartache of living faraway and looking after Eba; or,

b) she's straight up dead, and Rin made up the story for the same reason 


... any which way the story goes, Im not liking it


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 22, 2009)

Yesh, so glad I don't have to wait until Friday lol.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 22, 2009)

Haruto go for the Restaurant ending !


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 22, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Well its not like she rejected Haruto because she wasn't interested in him. I bet she was even interested enough to accept the second confession. Its just that Eba kept getting in the way. And Haruto was saying one thing and doing another.
> 
> Now that he is all lonely and pitiful, her womanly instincts kicked in, amplified her feelings and now she wants to heal his pathetic heart.



So essentially she wants him now, because he's the metaphorical "Bird with a broken wing"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2009)

I keep thinking of reasons why Yuzuki hadn't contacted Haruto thus far, but her having a new boyfriend seems even fishier. I'm sure the story will somehow give some type of explanation down the line, but anyone in that position would be doubtful.

Well, except Haruto, who pretty much gave her a pass even after hearing the latest news


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 22, 2009)

_This chapter made me laugh _


----------



## Frostman (Dec 22, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> So essentially she wants him now, because he's the metaphorical "Bird with a broken wing"



Yes. In a way she is just like Haruto. Except Haruto likes troublsome ditzy girls.

Eba's probably in some trouble or something. I dont trust Rin as far as i can throw her.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

Bitches just can't make up their mind.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Bitches just can't make up their mind.



He's got 99 problems and bitches be all of them


----------



## Smoke (Dec 24, 2009)

Seeing eba's after image on the back of the bike, made me realize that she was actually pretty hot.


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 24, 2009)

_I can't believe it took you this long to realize Eba is hot Smoke _


----------



## Frostman (Dec 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She pop the question, just like that. From the looks of it, Haruto is going to accept. Or maybe thats what the Author wants us to think. Either way, something big might happen.

Im anxious to see what that thing Haruto's sister warned him about when he first chased Kanzaki


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 30, 2009)

After this chapter, I'm starting to like Kazaki more and more. First i thought she was just Suzuka 2.0, but I guess this isn't the case anymore. That look that she had when she said she was uncontrollably in love with him sold me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder what Haruto's answer will be next chapter?


----------



## Frostman (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea *StrawHatCrew*, i also blushed when she said that.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)

I still can't trust Kanzaki, her emotions change too fast.  She'll somehow end up hurting someone. 

You know what they say about a woman's heart.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 30, 2009)

Who else thought Kanzaki was sugoku kawaii this chapter? pek

Hope Haruto isn't a dick and accepts her feelings.


----------



## lizardo221 (Dec 30, 2009)

This story has caught my focus lately so I have to wonder what the goal here is? Be more clear, from what has been written so far, what is the author aiming for since having this girl vanish out of no where seems off?

Common sense says she has a reason to not answer, either she doesn't want to or can't. Asuming she doesn't want to, my thoughts are that out of no where she actually did dump him for another man or perhaps a guy has come in and forced her into a relationship. The other choice of course is that she is unable to answer, possibly hurt or dead. 

The way the characters tend to act, I am leaning right now towards the poor girl being forced into a relationship (talking like evil gang leader or something). My main reasoning is that the sister calling I doubt would lie if it were a bad situation. 

Though I would still like an opinion as to what the over all leason is that we are meant to draw from this story. Pending on that, these options shift in value in helping move the over all point of the tale.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 31, 2009)

There is no lesson, this mangaka's goal is to make you feel like shit. 

I think Rin would lie. She is just evil like that. And i bet this is her doing.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2009)

She has a reason...she's sweet on Haruto.  But she can't possibly think she wouldn't get found out.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 31, 2009)

Frostman said:


> I think Rin would lie. She is just evil like that. And i bet this is her doing.



Yeah it got that feeling too. Rin is just trying to get Haruto.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 13, 2010)

Chapter 75 is out.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haruto you idiot, it took you that long to look inside that fuckin bag. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well the shirt is kinda ugly...



And i like how he said something happen to her *again!!*


----------



## Sferr (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol at chapter 75 and at Haruto himself. I could understand if he didn't want to look in the bag after he was told that Eba dumped him. But hey, it was after 3 WEEKS, after he arrived back from Tokio. 
At the word "again" made me smile too


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2010)

"We can do it in the house"


----------



## Frostman (Jan 13, 2010)

Poor Nanami, just when she was going to get with Haruto, Iba once again gets in the way. There must be some god out there helping her.


----------



## Gene (Jan 14, 2010)

fucking letter

kanzaki was so close


----------



## Frostman (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy shit Haruto, you are the man. jeeze what a twist. I think i might start to hate you a little less now. 

New chapter is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay, I expected Haruto to go to Tokyo (to visit Yuzuki), but was shocked to see that he's actually transferring there.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 19, 2010)

Transferring to Tokio was totally suprising. I?m sure nobody except that what a great plot twist.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 19, 2010)

My prediction is Rin will try to jump Haruto and the chef chick will make an appearance.

Oh and haruto is going to get beat up.


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Transferring to Tokio was totally suprising. I?m sure nobody except that what a great plot twist.



Not at all.

That really is a good twist.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2010)

Can we expect to see Honoka soon?  Or maybe Haruto is transferring in just when Yamato and Suzuka are going to the countryside?


----------



## Gene (Jan 19, 2010)

Would have been cooler if he announced it himself, but oh well. And I liked how Kanzaki handled the whole thing.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2010)

It seems like Seo can't make up his mind. The plot changes every 5 chapters. In another 5 chapters Haruto will suddenly meet Shiho again in Tokyo.


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it's getting really interesting now.

/masochistic side on

I'm going to reread Suzuka.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 19, 2010)

Do Kimi no Iru Machi have a connection to Suzuka besides being written by the same author ?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah its the same world. just not sure what timeline


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a prequel, it happens not too long before Suzuka.


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Do Kimi no Iru Machi have a connection to Suzuka besides being written by the same author ?



Haruto's sister lives in the same appartment complex as Suzuka.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 19, 2010)

Karotte said:


> Haruto's sister lives in the same appartment complex as Suzuka.



Wait What ?

Did we see her in Suzuka ?


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Wait What ?
> 
> Did we see her in Suzuka ?



Not that I know, maybe she already moved out, when Suzuka begins.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Wait What ?
> 
> Did we see her in Suzuka ?



No, but we have seen a number of Suzuka characters in this series (on TV, or when Haruto visited his sister's place in Tokyo). 

As many people mentioned before, same world, although we don't get an exact timeline, but it can't be too far before Suzuka (or even during it.)


----------



## Lucius (Jan 19, 2010)

^thats what i think. its during suzuka




hmm or sequel. but it can't be a prequel


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2010)

It runs concurrent then.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 19, 2010)

_Who cares when it's running 

Let's give it up for my main man (manga wise) for getting his girl :WOW
_


----------



## Lucius (Jan 19, 2010)

eba is so stupid for doing that again and again. its getting kind of annoying. she wants to deal with her problems herself but doesen't realize she hurt haruto even more with the way she acted.

maybe the boyfriend story is actually true and haruto is in for a big surprise..


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 19, 2010)

_Eh Eba is good and bad

She's hot so that is good 

But she's a bitch sometimes 

But she's hot 

But she keeps confusing Haruto 

But she's hot 

Eh I'll forgive her 
_


----------



## Frostman (Jan 20, 2010)

She is a idiot, what do you expect. Her and haruto make the perfect pair because they are both idiots.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 20, 2010)

you know what would explain all that? eba got raped and is expecting a child. you think the mangaka could pull that off? i mean she did dropp the pregnant bomb last time too.

it better be something realy shocking. but that might be a bit too cruel.. can't come up with another reason though.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ thats seinen manga thing this is shonen.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I can't see rape leading to pregnancy here. I could see this manga adding pregnancy through consensual sex, but Eba is too prudish (???) to go through with it, I think.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2010)

What if her boyfriend is that blond kid from Suzuka?


----------



## Yozora (Jan 20, 2010)

Jugger said:


> ^^ thats seinen manga thing this is shonen.



I disagree. Good ending is shounen but it have seinen thing too.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 20, 2010)

Something like pregnancy through rape would change the whole manga up. And its not like they can get through it quick. That type of thing should be left till the end or done near the beginning and base the whole manga around it. I'd be way too depressing even for this mangaka.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 23, 2010)

Omg I just started reading this and it's awesome 

The story kinda got annoying when Eba stopped calling because it's really somewhat predictable from that point on but still an awesome read! Can't wait to read more.

I really think something legit might have happened to Eba because she really isn't the type of person to write a letter like that and be serious about it. Throughout the series she is constantly holding back her feelings and that's kind of annoying. Always wished that Haruto would tell her to spit it out and stop hiding it constantly.

Oh and I also think kanzaki is a bitch


----------



## Frostman (Jan 23, 2010)

kanzaki hasn't done anything wrong(except maybe that boyfriend thing). Eba the bitch that you should be hateing. She kept getting in the way imposing on Haruto pursuit for Kanzaki. Im surprise kanzaki doesn't hate her.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2010)

^Did you forget the entire first arc?  Kanzaki has put Haruto through more loops than Eba and led him straight into Eba's hands.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 23, 2010)

_Yeah 

Don't talk shit about Eba 

At least she's hotter than Kanzaki :33
_


----------



## Frostman (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanzaki gave him plenty of chances from the start. The two made promises, but Haruto was forced to break them because Eba conveniently kept getting into trouble.


----------



## BVB (Jan 23, 2010)

Is there a chapter this week? 

btw.. just finished rereading suzuka... damn, i hated her sometimes^^


----------



## 8 (Jan 23, 2010)

Karotte said:


> Is there a chapter this week?
> 
> btw.. just finished rereading suzuka... damn, i hated her sometimes^^


only sometimes? damn that annoying bitch! i can't stand her 

and that fucking idiot main character.. so annoying 

but hey, its good they ended up together. that way they ruin only each others lives.


because of suzuka i hesitated to pick up kimi no iru machi. but fortunately these main characters are more likable.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 23, 2010)

Frostman said:


> kanzaki hasn't done anything wrong(except maybe that boyfriend thing). Eba the bitch that you should be hateing. She kept getting in the way imposing on Haruto pursuit for Kanzaki. Im surprise kanzaki doesn't hate her.



Kanzaki was really annoying at the beginning but it was somewhat understandable. She couldn't decide whether she wanted him or not. Now all of a sudden, Eba is "gone" she want's him now? He had a "crush" on Kanzaki if you ask me but actually loves Eba.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 23, 2010)

_Suzaku sucks way too much 

I tried reading that shit ... It hurt inside 

This story is 10000000000000000000000000000000X better :33
_


----------



## Frostman (Jan 23, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Kanzaki was really annoying at the beginning but it was somewhat understandable. She couldn't decide whether she wanted him or not. Now all of a sudden, Eba is "gone" she want's him now? He had a "crush" on Kanzaki if you ask me but actually loves Eba.



She was willing to go out with him back at the festival. But Eba kept getting his attention. She went through a lot of effort to get closer to him before that. His confession was sudden after all. She was willing to give him a chance almost from the start but she wasn't certain that he actually liked her. And that was made certain because of his obsession with saving Eba. Kanzaki's change wasn't sudden, it just seemed that way because she hated him for a little while. 

The way i see it Eba and Haruto are suited for each other. Eba is needy person. And Haruto is a tool that just has to help people. They go together like S and M.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2010)

She's the one who made him actually realize that he loved Eba. He just thought of Eba as a friend and since he cares about others and is not an asshole, he doesn't want her to get hurt. Like Haruto's sister said, Eba and Haruto make a better couple than Kanzaki and Haruto would.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 24, 2010)

I pretty much feel the same way as Rin. I don't hate Eba, i just think she is a very dangerous ditz. Trust me Haruto is going to beat up pretty bad in the future.

Kanzaki is not a bitch. She hasn't done anything mean or bad to Haruto that he didn't deserve. It was actually him leading her around, toying with her feelings. But he didn't realize because he is an idiot that needs to be slapped to realize his own feelings. And Eba is an idiot  that unconsciously gets in the way.

I also think Haruto has a ditz fetish and anyone will do as long as they are a ditz. Eba just happen to be the ultimate ditz. Notice how Haruto was reconsidering Kanzaki(she was acting very Eba like in the cooking class) until he found out Eba needed to be saved again.


----------



## Rakiv (Jan 24, 2010)

I totally agree with you Frostman. If it were me, I would have chosen Kanzaki ages ago ...


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2010)

Frostman said:


> I pretty much feel the same way as Rin. I don't hate Eba, i just think she is a very dangerous ditz. Trust me Haruto is going to beat up pretty bad in the future.
> 
> Kanzaki is not a bitch. She hasn't done anything mean or bad to Haruto that he didn't deserve. It was actually him leading her around, toying with her feelings. But he didn't realize because he is an idiot that needs to be slapped to realize his own feelings. And Eba is an idiot  that unconsciously gets in the way.
> 
> I also think Haruto has a ditz fetish and anyone will do as long as they are a ditz. Eba just happen to be the ultimate ditz. Notice how Haruto was reconsidering Kanzaki(she was acting very Eba like in the cooking class) until he found out Eba needed to be saved again.



Saying she is a ditz doesn't mean that life for Haruto will end up badly. Being a ditz just means she is clumsy and that's how Haruto even started to fall for her. Because she couldn't do anything herself but then she started to understand and was able to later on. 

I think Kanzaki is toying with Haruto's feeling although not on purpose. Although, when Haruto was going to meet with Eba, what Kanzaki did was really the worst thing you could do. If she had feelings for Haruto still why did she want to make someone else jealous?? 

Haruto just likes to help people but that's how he got close to Eba anyway. The only way Kanzaki could act like Eba was if she needed to be helped alot and was more of the "leader" than Haruto which is not the case.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 24, 2010)

She wasn't trying to make anyone jealous. She didn't even do it because she had feelings for him. She was trying to impress a friend because she messed up and bragged about having a boyfriend. This might have been before she dumped him the second time. I really think she was going to say yes to Haruto at the festival despite him lieing to her. I admit it was bad on her part, but there wasn't any ill will intended. Besides Haruto didn't have to accept and he didn't have to hold her hand for so long at the end. That niceness of his going to be the death of him, or get him in a lot of trouble.

Haruto was the one toying with Kanzaki's feeling, not the other way around. He said he liked her, but whenever Eba got in trouble he blew Kanzaki off. Despite that she didn't want ruin the friendship between them. She asked him on a date, but he went to Tokyo. She was about accept his confession, but he ran off to save Eba. He went to ask why he got dumped(to see if there was still a chance), but all he talked about was not hurting Eba feelings. Kanzaki was hurt the most in the manga.

The thing about Eba. She appears helpless. A trait like that has strong effect on men. But for Haruto, its amplified. She does it so much and so well it almost seems like she is manipulative. This is the reason Rin hated her. And thats the reason i don't like her. And thats probably the reason she is in trouble.

Kanzaki was acting very Eba like when she was trying to cheer him up. After she burnt her own food, she dumped it on Haruto's food. That is something very Eba like and that was one of the flashbacks he had when he was reconsidering her. Kanzaki usually has it together.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 27, 2010)

New chapter :3

Taboo-Tattoo

I don't think Haruto was toying with Kanzaki because if you are toying with someone you know what they might be feeling. Kanzaki new that Haruto liked/loved Eba but continued to act as she did.

I hope this chapter doesn't change Haruto's mind about going. I don't think they know Eba as well as Haruto does and he does have a good point.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 27, 2010)

The reason Kanzaki likes Haruto now was because he confessed to her. She built up those feelings for Haruto, just to have him taken away by Eba. She didn't know he actually like Eba until he ran off at the firework festival. Him being an idiot didn't know until he got slapped. The date in Tokyo was harmless, until the hand holding. He figured out Kanzaki's feelings and decided to entertain them despite having a girlfriend. He didn't have to do it either, the friend was already gone.

Eba did something similar too, she planted a kiss on Haruto despite knowing his feelings for Kanzaki.

I doubt he will change his mind. It seems pretty obvious that she is in trouble. But i hope its not that simple. The more depressing route would be that Akari is right. He will still win in the end but the ending will be bittersweet like Suzuka.

lolAkari aka miss.fanservice


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2010)

Sissy Pants!
Really now

Also it's nice to know that Haruto is finally living the dream.:ho


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 28, 2010)

I can understand his reasons and all for leaving but that family situation of Eba's is ridiculous. Who would want that as a potential in law family seriously. I hope the Tokyo school characters he meets make country jokes.  lol


----------



## Lucius (Jan 28, 2010)

at leat he'll meet his sister again. so he'll be living with his sister, as a slave, in that 1 room apartment? thats gotta be funny^^

i guess my first theory about what happened to eba was nothing for a shonen manga. but what do you think really hapened to her that she would do something like that? maybe a forced marriage? can't come up with something that would explain her actions:/


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 28, 2010)

I bet Rin blackmailed her somehow. She is evil. Whatever it is she is the one at the root of it.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucius said:


> maybe a forced marriage? can't come up with something that would explain her actions:/



That's what I thought at first but it could be many things. They could be moving to a new country for all we know.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 28, 2010)

I cant think of anything either, but i hope its not forced marriage. Ive seen it way too many times.

I have to agree that Rin at the bottom of it. she seems to be manipulating things tips through the phone.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 29, 2010)

She reminds me of that girl from the movie cruel intentions. I don't like Rin at all. I think she has eyes for Haruto secretly .


----------



## Jugger (Jan 29, 2010)

Next week there is going to be 2 chapter of Kimi no iru machi. It seems to be new trend of weekly shonen. This is 3 series with 2 chapters in one week.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2010)

^What are the other 2?

And it'll be hilarious if Haruto's trip takes place at the same time Suzuka and Yamato were away.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 31, 2010)

Fairy tail, Yankee-kun to Megane-chan and now Kimi no Iru Machi


----------



## 8 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Fairy tail, Yankee-kun to Megane-chan and now Kimi no Iru Machi



funny, these are the only series i read from weekly shonen magazine. so, next week there will be 2 chapters of fairy tail again? is this just a stunt or are they intended to keep it up?


----------



## Jugger (Feb 1, 2010)

SOrry its not yet Kimi no Iru Machi turn. We will have 2 chapters next week.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 2, 2010)

^lol I was gonna say. I hope he at least leaves next chapter


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice little chapter.  

Maybe Eba got knocked up from a one night stand which she took to drown her sorrows in drinks?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Man, haruto should just stay where he's at and have a 3some with hikari and kanzaki.


Of course that won't happen. 


I think _someone_ probably got into Eba's head and made her feel guilty about a long distance relationship. And over time convinced her that this was for the best.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, at least Haruto was able to have some closure with his friends before setting off to Tokyo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

Ch.79 is out and I knew
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Akari was going to end up kissing Haruto before he left xDD


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought we were going to have 2 chapters Also I like Akari and hope she gets more time in the Manga.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 16, 2010)

There is. The other one is a flash back.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 17, 2010)

Is it chapter 80?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 17, 2010)

You mean 78.5.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea i meant  78.5


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 17, 2010)

_Hmmm 

Akari is hot  
_


----------



## Frostman (Feb 17, 2010)

Im glad im not the only one who thought she looked hotter then usual.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification and she always is the best looking in the series I think. Plus she has the best personality.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2010)

Just read the flashback chapter (Ch.78.5) and it was nice seeing how she and the guys became good friends.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 19, 2010)

Takachi use to wear some intimidating shirts.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea I don't usually enjoy flashbacks but when those two chased after the guys who beat her up it made my day


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2010)

So Akari put her happiness aside for Haruto?  Or was it just a small flame?


----------



## Frostman (Feb 21, 2010)

Nah i don't think she was in love with him. At least not the way Nanami and Eba was.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Probably not, the relationship actually reminds me alot of True Tears.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 22, 2010)

Secret roomate???


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah that would be interesting.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 22, 2010)

If Miho is in college then Suzuka and Yamato's kid is around 4-5 years old now right? I wonder if we'll get a cameo?


----------



## Frostman (Feb 22, 2010)

Lets make guesses about the new girl. I say she is tomboyish.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 22, 2010)

I say she's cute.

Oh wait....


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> If Miho is in college then Suzuka and Yamato's kid is around 4-5 years old now right? I wonder if we'll get a cameo?



If it does they probably will only show Suzuka and/or Yamato from the back.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 23, 2010)

I would laugh if it was Yui lol.


----------



## Robin (Feb 25, 2010)

chapter 81 is out

started reading this some time ago. Haruto seems like a total idiot at times XD


----------



## Bleach (Feb 25, 2010)

Noooo!! 2 weeks D:?

Does that mean the next chapter will be around the 18th? or the 11th? 

That's too long


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 25, 2010)

_So a chapter about 

Accents  
_


----------



## Frostman (Feb 25, 2010)

This guy takes too many dame breaks. This must be the result of that two chapters in one week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmmh..Haruto has already met two...err..friends in Asuka and Kyousuke. It almost feels like they're replacements for the friends Haruto left behind


----------



## Robin (Feb 26, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hmmh..Haruto has already met two...err..friends in Asuka and Kyousuke. It almost feels like they're replacements for the friends Haruto left behind



judging by Haruto's reactions they hardly seem to be a replacement. They only make him miss his friends more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> judging by Haruto's reactions they hardly seem to be a replacement. They only make him miss his friends more.



Same difference. He'll grow to like them as friends...it's so obvious.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2010)

^Or end up leaving them eventually and never seeing them again and forget about them. But he most likely wont get as close as his old friends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

^Tokyo is just one phase of his life. He obviously won't have as much time there as his home town, but as long as he's there they seem like cookie cutter replacements.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 26, 2010)

So Suzuka is 21 now? So it's confirmed, 4 years passed. There's no way we won't get a cameo of them eventually, I mean they're living right next door to Haruto.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> So Suzuka is 21 now? So it's confirmed, 4 years passed. There's no way we won't get a cameo of them eventually, I mean they're living right next door to Haruto.



I'm starting to think it'll be at the veeeeeeeeeerrrry end, as in Haruto will _just_ miss them every time.

Maybe not the daughter though.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope we get to see their daughter, she would be soooo kawaii. :33

But it seems like Asuka will develop feelings for Haruto, if she hasn't already. I wonder what will happen between them? Will Haruto start to like her? Will Eba show up right when Asuka makes her move? Will someone end up dead? All very interesting routes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

I can envision Haruto finally tracking down Eba only to find out that she's ignoring him or putting up some type of barrier so he doesn't find out what's wrong with her. Hell, she might even go far enough to say she is dating someone and probably doing so (half-heartedly)

Haruto will probably feel down, but keep trying and along the storyline perhaps Asuka may develop feelings for him, but I can't see anything really serious developing from it.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 26, 2010)

Im going to bet that Haruto doesn't even take notice of her that way. He will be too busy dealing with Eba and maybe Rin.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

What I want to know is what's the secret Eba's keeping from Haruto. It's something big if it's powerful enough to ensure those two can't be together.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe she's being threatened by a gang? There was some foreshadowing for Haruto dying in Tokyo.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay its finally out again XDD


Chapter 102


*Spoiler*: __ 



We finally saw eba at least... If an eye counts... I really want to know what is going on though >_<


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 18, 2010)

This is really going to suck for him if there is no reason behind Eba's actions besides she just wanted to break up.


----------



## Robin (Mar 18, 2010)

wow I just really wanna slap Eba, she's so selfish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

Eba could end things easily by telling Haruto to his face that she's seeing someone else, so why continue hiding from him?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2010)

Eba's never been the type to confront her problems head-on.  It's obvious Rin now has a rather significant crush on Haruto as well, I wouldn't be surprised if the two were correlated.  Maybe Rin blackmailed her sister into denying it by making her feel guilty.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 18, 2010)

That is definitly something Rin would do. I wonder if the brother has a part in it too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Eba's never been the type to confront her problems head-on.  It's obvious Rin now has a rather significant crush on Haruto as well, I wouldn't be surprised if the two were correlated.  Maybe Rin blackmailed her sister into denying it by making her feel guilty.



Rin seems to have her own life and issues to deal with. I can't see that happening. I can see her possibly having a tiny crush on Haruto, but I can't see the above mentioned scenario occurring.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2010)

Sure, Rin is an outgoing person, but I can't help getting the feeling that she's still scheming, in a teasing fashion.  Time will tell.



Frostman said:


> That is definitly something Rin would do. I wonder if the brother has a part in it too.



Doubt it.  Her brother's kinda...slow.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 18, 2010)

_I'd slap this bitch  
_


----------



## Bleach (Mar 19, 2010)

There has to be a hidden reason as to why Eba is acting like that but Eba just really doesn't want Haruto to find out and Rin is just being her usual slimy self.


----------



## Robin (Mar 19, 2010)

Rin probably lied to Eba about something like Haruto loves another woman and will be better off if Eba left him alone. So Eba thinks that she'd bother him and he just feels pity for her. This might be the only explanation why Eba avoids him. Unless she's pregnant.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 19, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> Unless she's pregnant.



That would make this manga even more interesting.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 19, 2010)

_I can't imagine any reason she doesn't want to see Haruto  _


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe there's something wrong with her face?


----------



## Frostman (Mar 19, 2010)

I considered the same thing, but that wouldn't explain why she planned to dump him when he came to Tokyo for the school trip.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 20, 2010)

_I still vote on slapping the bitch _


----------



## Bleach (Mar 20, 2010)

What if it's something horrible and this manga turns into a horror manga then? Would you still slap her? What if she got raped.


----------



## lizardo221 (Mar 20, 2010)

Some point I got hooked on this manga so I decided to read some posts for what is going on in Eba's world but I'm not to impressed. First off, get off the bent on the sister, I highly doubt she is playing that big a role now in ruining Eba's life. 

So lets look at our options. One obvious choice is that some thug of a guy is all over Eba and if she doesn't comply bad things will happen. It isn't original but it wouldn't suprise me. Now I like the folks thinking darker since that had been my first thoughts (I'm talking things like she died). Just the flash of her eye could mean more (maybe pregnant or harmed) but I wouldn't go so far yet. Perhaps she came down with an illness of some sort and doesn't want to burden our main hero.

Looking at this as "farmer in the big city" makes me think we will slowly be introduced to what makes the city tick and at some point the poor boy is going to stumble right into Eba, making the plot shift into high gear.

Honestly I have alot of guesses but the plot is kinda open for now. Regardless, I suggest most people give Rin a rest for a while unless something bigger happens.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 20, 2010)

eba is dying, she doesn't want him to know.

boom mind blown.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 20, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Eba could end things easily by telling Haruto to his face that she's seeing someone else, so why continue hiding from him?



Because that can't be what's happening.  Making Eba that horrible would be the biggest troll ever, after setting her up as the heroin this whole time.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe she has AIDS or some other unspecified STD.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 20, 2010)

I considered that but I don't want it to happen. D:


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Predictable dialogue, who shall he choose?



The new girl of course.  The fortune cookie said so.

The fortune cookie wouldn't be wrong, would it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2010)

Haruto's life would be so much simpler if dialect was his real problem xDD


----------



## Frostman (Mar 27, 2010)

There is deffinatly not going to be any romance between those two. Haruto wouldn't be so natural with her.

That girl that invited him to the party is cute. Too bad she is a nobody.


----------



## Robin (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a hard time telling who's who in this manga... like they all look alike.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 27, 2010)

I predict eba will be seen fully in 10 chapters


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 27, 2010)

I wonder if that's being saved for the end of a tankoban?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Haruto is better off going home to be honest. I understand his whole saving Eba thing but now it just seems too much like desperation.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 84_ 



Spoilers say chick likes Bike dude, who has a terminal illness.  Remember, he said he's in a relationship, possibly with Eba.  Eba could be dating him because of his short time to live.


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 84_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers say chick likes Bike dude, who has a terminal illness.  Remember, he said he's in a relationship, possibly with Eba.  Eba could be dating him because of his short time to live.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What is it with this series and unrequited love?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2010)

Red Viking said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with this series and unrequited love?




*Spoiler*: __ 



If the characters weren't such pussies, many of these issues could've been sorted out already.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 84_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers say chick likes Bike dude, who has a terminal illness.  Remember, he said he's in a relationship, possibly with Eba.  Eba could be dating him because of his short time to live.


You just read a bunch of speculation and prediction by people who couldn't understand the RAW. None of that besides the guy's illness is factual.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2010)

It's not just animesuki, I'm seeing these spoilers everywhere.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha April fool!!!!... right?.... right?????... RIIGHT?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tina yuzuki (Apr 1, 2010)

^obviously


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2010)

It would have been more believable if it were the raw providers who were arrested


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 1, 2010)

lol April Fools. They almost had me for a second.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2010)

Obvious April Fools, otherwise they would've mentioned that it isn't.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah I always like the YHBT that Dattebayo would post.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 1, 2010)

April Fool's is such an annoying holiday... Honestly. Not even funny >_>


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 2, 2010)

first page made me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL, Suzuka and Yamato can be heard heard yelling in the background. I wonder when we'll hear their child crying? 

Well, Kazama seems focused on what he wants to do and will go through any roadblock that impedes his path, even if that roadblock is a health condition. 

Why do I see foresee things going poorly for him sometime down the line?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 3, 2010)

ebaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope Haruto wakes up, there are so many nice people around him and only now does he seem to notice. Is Eba really worth changing yourself that much? lol


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, so now


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's asking that new girl, Mina, to take him to Eba's school so he can talk to her and Mina misunderstands the entire thing and thinks he's finally worked up to courage to ask her out?




Things are going to get a lot worse before they get any better.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 9, 2010)

Haha, this guy and his misunderstandings. Its almost the same thing that happen to the glasses chick.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

gosh what a pushover, will he ever change?


----------



## Frostman (Apr 9, 2010)

Oops, he did it again. 

First the glasses girl now this one. Haruto is always screwing up with the homely girls. He is gonna go to hell for his denseness.

oh and

Aoi


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2010)

Mina the misunderstander huh?  And I thought Tokyo girls were supposed to be worldly.


----------



## Gene (Apr 9, 2010)

ffs seo**


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2010)

Haruto's in quite the pickle. The opportunity did present itself to get into the school, but he's got to be extra careful going in there with Mina.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 9, 2010)

This is what he has got to do. Butter her up once they get to the festival. Find some entertainment to distract her. The use the old "i got to go to the bathroom" trick.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 9, 2010)

I still say if he has to go so far for eba she better be worth it.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 11, 2010)

The author's next work should be slice of life. I'm enjoying latest chapters much more then previous, when there is an ongoing relationship. For some reason 9 out of 10 times most of  the mangaka's romance twists annoy me (nothing close to the level of Suzuka of course), but overall manga is still good.

I hope Eba's decision to "break up" will be somewhat justified or my hating on her will be strong.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2010)

Chances of seeing Eba soon? Even at the festival or where ever he is going....Even so, there will be a misunderstanding most likely


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah i  have been re reading this just to pass time and Haruto seriously needs balls or needs to become aware of his surroundings. He has so many choices and he is focused on just one and has rearranged his life for one where he meets more and then keeps acting like a skipping record. Maybe he is learning disabled. I am getting annoyed with him. lol


----------



## Bleach (Apr 22, 2010)

Obvious a misunderstanding would happen. I mean, why wouldn't Eba be the ghost? Why would Haruto not try to clear things up with that girl and say he's not interested?


----------



## Gene (Apr 22, 2010)

The author only knows how to advance the plot through misunderstandings.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, I know Nogoshi can't be calling Haruto a Tsundere. She needs to look in the mirror a bit. 

And I had a feeling one of those ghosts would be Eba.

Most long running romance series are built on misunderstandings, whether they be shoujo or shounen.


----------



## BVB (Apr 22, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol, I know Nogoshi can't be calling Haruto a Tsundere. She needs to look in the mirror a bit.
> 
> And I had a feeling one of those ghosts would be Eba.
> 
> Most long running romance series are built on misunderstandings, whether they be shoujo or shounen.



^ Koukou debut was so good. It's pity it already ended.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2010)

How did I know Eba was going to be one of the participants?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 23, 2010)

All things considered she shouldn't look so sad either.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 23, 2010)

She doesn't look all that upset but more surprised.

Man, now with RP down I can't even check any spoilers lol


----------



## Bleach (Apr 24, 2010)

New chapter out on redhawk.

here

But 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I really think Eba is spilling BS and I really wanna know wtf is going on now =.=. Guess we will have to wait 20 more chapters to find out even a hint of anything. But haruto really did act stupidly there. I hate how he just smiles in situations where you shouldn't smile like that at all. Kinda annoying


----------



## lizardo221 (Apr 24, 2010)

This seems like an odd case and pulled a few strings in my mind. We can guess I think that nothing like dying is involved much longer. Her character style has been redone in darker tones. If I had to guess we are either meant to get a real life lesson here on "lifes a bitch" or Eba most likey got forced into some relationship with a guy who is involved with the wrong kinda group. 

Assuming that this poor boy got dragged to this city and the writer wants to make a plot, I'm thinking our dejected little hero is going to back off for a while, perhaps date some girl but just feel its no good, spill the beans on why he really came to the big city, and several of his new friends (and maybe old ones) drag the freaking truth out of eba so everyone can move on in life. Now that assuming eba is hiding something. If she really is just a bad egg...well...THE FIELD IS OPEN LADIES!!

My last guess is that in his hope of drowning is woes in work, he will bump into miss girl chef.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 24, 2010)

Haruto is going to go after the boyfriend next. Eba excuses just made him worry even more.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Apr 24, 2010)

I know it's kind of a long shot, but would it really be that unbelievable if Eba isn't lying and just wants to be with another guy more?

Considering Rin told Haruto that she plays with guy's feelings and then she randomly dumps him I could see the twist of this manga being that Rin was right and Eba is a shitty person.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 24, 2010)

If that is true then she must still be messing with him by putting on that sad face.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't know. It's not like shes the devil. If she wants him to stop stalking her and she likes another guy what kind of face do you want her to make?

I don't think she's a mean person. However, I do think theres a possibility that she's a bit of a hoe.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2010)

Haruto should've asked more questions, he always does that stalling thing.

Did she mean that she was already in a relationship with someone else before she went to stay with Haruto?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 24, 2010)

It would be really weird if Eba has been acting the entire time. Like she's an advanced version of Rin or something. That would sorta piss me off really :/.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2010)

So the sad face she made last chapter wasn't because she saw him with another girl that was because he went to Tokyo and her school in the first place. It's obvious that she's in a pinch and she doesn't want to involve him. Perhaps it involves a guy like an old boyfriend or something.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe she got knocked up?


----------



## Lucius (Apr 25, 2010)

haruto should just give up on her for now and return home.. she'll come and destroy his life soon enough. i mean last time she changed school and came to him when she was in a big mess, too. they always come back when shit hits the fan..


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm starting to seriously think she's pregnant. 

I wouldn't associate myself with Haruto romantically though. He is such a pushover


----------



## Bleach (Apr 25, 2010)

that would sooo fuck the story up lol


----------



## Frostman (Apr 27, 2010)

You know what, i don't even care if he gets her back. I just want him to get proper closure to this and move on.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2010)

She's really putting him through more loops than Suzuka, and unlike Suzuka she's never been the straightforward type so it's even harder to get an answer out of her.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2010)

* something that I found on aanother forum that sounded interesting. It doesn't have to do with Yuzuki's reason but what could happen next chapter, contains chapter 88 spoilers


Spoiler:  



At the end of the chapter Kazama fainted. Some suggested that Kazama may just get up and brush it off saying nothing happened and the 2 of them will head home but along the way Kazama has another attack and they get into an accident sending both of them to the hospital. Or rather than that Haruto tries to help the fainted Kazama by taking his bike but ends up getting in an accident because he doesn't know how to properly ride a motorcycle.

This could be interesting because how do you think Yuzuki would react if she learned Haruto was in the hospital with her bf. I think no amount of lying about her feelings would be able to stop what she is really feeling. Maybe even those from Hiroshima will end up coming down to see Haruto. There yelling at Yuzuki might even get her to snap out of her stupidity.


*


----------



## Frostman (May 1, 2010)

yea um gonna have to agree with you. I love how the emphasized on the "friend for life" Haruto is gonna have to choose between friendship or love.

Interesting, Haruto likes big breast, eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2010)

Good thing Eba told Haruto straight up that she's dating someone else. Now Haruto can't complain 

And as expected Mina misrepresented Haruto's action. Face it Mina, He's just not that into you.


----------



## Bleach (May 2, 2010)

And that's why I want a motorcycle!

But I still think something is going on with Eba... I think that this Kazami collapsing incident will uncover something greater... Don't know how but it could happen. But I really wanna know the truth fast >_<


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 3, 2010)

Eba is hiding something but at this point who cares. Haruto is better off without her.


----------



## Saiko (May 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol.. Eba is the Girlfriend of Bikerboy


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 10, 2010)

Saiko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. Eba is the Girlfriend of Bikerboy




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope he's done terrible terrible things to her naughty bits.


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I expect no less from the author of Suzuka.


----------



## Bleach (May 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's preggers


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I can't believe people were able to predict this when the guy was first introduced. Seo has become really predictable.


----------



## Bleach (May 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe people were able to predict this when the guy was first introduced. Seo has become really predictable.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well its not confirmed or anything since next chapter won't come out for another week


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was pretty obvious?  Was I the first person to say it?


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nonetheless, its still not confirmed. Not saying I don't believe that he is her GF but just saying...


----------



## Smoke (May 13, 2010)

Wow, first time reading this manga where I actually feel something.

Now I'm depressed


----------



## lizardo221 (May 13, 2010)

Good lord, that has clearly hit my list of painful moments in written works. I'm not sure how to react to this plot, it honestly is not pulling the punches that come along in life yet this fact makes me enjoy the story all the more.

Now the question I have here is did Mr. Biker know she had a boy friend?? He doesn't seem like an evil person but he does seem ok with poking around on other gentlemen's "turf" so I'm not sure. Quite frankly I'm ok with the idea of people moving apart and what not but come on Eba...explain yourself please? Regardless the next chapter is going to be a bit heavy since our main character is the only one fully aware of the horrible...OMG...what if Eba has to listen to the conversation they were having...ABOUT HER!!


----------



## Frostman (May 13, 2010)

i was worried this would happen, since the story was building up for this type of twist, but it turned out better then i expected. Although this doesn't quite explain why she is being so cold to Haruto.

Now that this has happened there is no way Eba can run away now, she HAS to explain herself. Haruto has the power of the truth in his hands. I just hope he has fun with this before he does the right thing. The longer he plays along the worst he looks.


----------



## Gene (May 13, 2010)

Chapter out on OM and Red Hawk's site.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 13, 2010)

LOL I LOL'd so hard at this. He needs to go back home now seriously or stay there and date someone else because he does look like a loser dog now LOL


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2010)

Damn, the predictions were true about who Eba was dating. I was hoping that wouldn't be the case. 

LOL...It's going to be difficult to help Haruto in his plans now


----------



## Calgar (May 13, 2010)

Still laughing 5 minutes after reading the latest chapter. Ahhh man that was awesome.


----------



## Bleach (May 13, 2010)

lol thats just  worthy....

I'm kinda getting tired of Eba's annoyingness....


----------



## Frostman (May 13, 2010)

Eba is going to be very busy from now on. She needs to be Kazama's girlfriend while keeping Haruto's mouth shut. 

I bet Asuka is going to pick up on it too, with her woman's instincts, so Eba will need to service silence her too.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 13, 2010)

I agree she really is a little ^^&%R^&. lol Kinda sad I thought she was aloof before but not as mean as she seems now.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 13, 2010)

Is Haruto gonna have to smack a bitch? I certainly hope so but in reality he is too much of a pussy to say anything when the first thing out of his mouth should have been 'well now I understand why you dumped me'


----------



## Nightmare (May 13, 2010)

_Oh my god would someone please kill this bitch now _


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 13, 2010)

Seriously he just acted like he didn't know her. He has no balls at all. If he was smart he'd make that Rin his GF and make Eba's life hell.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2010)

if only this would happen next chapter...


----------



## notme (May 13, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Seriously he just acted like he didn't know her. He has no balls at all. If he was smart he'd make that Rin his GF and make Eba's life hell.


That was my first thought too.


----------



## Bleach (May 13, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Seriously he just acted like he didn't know her. He has no balls at all. If he was smart he'd make that Rin his GF and make Eba's life hell.



Rin would never be his girlfriend since she has a brother complex


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 13, 2010)

She would to torture Eba lol Guaranteed.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 13, 2010)

I was pissed he just acted like he didn't know her. Shits inevitably gonna hit the fan anyways. I give it two chapters before the rest of the gang finds out they used to be an item. 

Eba's a friggin' bitch.


----------



## Bleach (May 13, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> She would to torture Eba lol Guaranteed.



Not unless Eba was getting close with her step-brother. Cause, like I said, she has a dangerous brother complex.


----------



## Nightmare (May 13, 2010)

Lucius said:


> if only this would happen next chapter...


_If only _


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Not unless Eba was getting close with her step-brother. Cause, like I said, she has a dangerous brother complex.



True gues we will have to see lol


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2010)

Possible chapter 90 spoilers out already on OM.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 90 spoilers_ 



＃90話「彼のいる街」 Chapter #90 "The town, where he lives"
柚希の初めまして発言後、しばらくやり取りを交わすが、室内が気まずい雰囲気に
（風間、何か気になる描写） After Yuzuki's introduction, they are talking for a short while, but the atmosphere in the room is unpleasant. (Kazama is pictured, as if something is on his mind/he's worried about something)

御島「じゃ、じゃあ、邪魔者は退散しよ」 Mishima: "Well, well then, seems we are a nuisance, so let's leave"
空気を察して青大に退室を促す Haruto, who felt the atmospehre urged to leave the room.
部屋を出た後は案の定、青大は心ここに在らずといった感じで呆然としている After exiting the room, it's the usual. Haruto is mindless/souless feeling in blank amazement
御島、青大の様子に気付き、話を聞こうとするも Mishima is aware of Haruto's situation and tries to ask about his story.
青大「なんでもない」と御島を拒絶すし、口論に
御島、怒って先に帰る Haruto: "It's nothing" He rejects Mishima with it. They argue with eachother and Mishima returns angry to where she was before.
青大しばしその場に立ち尽くすところに柚希登場 Haruto remains for a while on the same spot, when Yuzuki appears
青大「枝葉・・・」 Haruto: "Eba ..."
柚希「青大君、さっきはごめんなさい。でも、もう私と恭輔君とは会わないで。
広島に帰って」 Eba: "Haruto-kun, I'm sorry for earlier. But (please) don't visit Kyouske and me anymore. (Please) return back to Hiroshima
青大「お、俺ッ・・・」 Haruto: "I... I"
柚希「七海ちゃんが待ってるよ・・・」 Eba. "Nanami-chan is waiting! ..."
青大何か言いかけるもその言葉と柚希の真剣な顔に言葉続かず、柚希はその場を立
ち去る Haruto was about to say something. Yuzuki left immediately and Haruto couldn't continue (to talk) due to her seriousface and those words.
青大、柚希の去っていく後姿を見つめ遠い目をした後に家に帰る Haruto watched as Eba disappeared in the distance. Afterwards, he returned home.
柚希、風間の病室に帰ると思いきや、トイレで声を押し殺し泣き崩れる
It appears that Yuzuki returned to Kazama's (hospital) room but on contrary, in the bathroom she is suppressing her voice while breaking down crying.
御島、その先ほどの一部始終のやり取りを聞いていて疑問を持つ（実は青大が気に
なって、引き返 した）Mishima heard this time everything about their coversation (Yuzuki + Haruto's) and has doubts. (The truth is, she returned because she's worried about Haruto)
青大が家に着いたところで御島が扉の前に立っている（先回りした様子）
青大「御島・・・」 Haruto arrived at home and by the way Mishima stood in front of the door (She anticipated the situation). Haruto "Mishima ..."
それと同じ頃、東京某所の駅で・・・
○○「ここが、彼（青大君）のいる街・・・」 At the same time, at a certain Toukyou train station ...
X "Here is the town where he (Haruto-kun) lives ..."




Shiho!?


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, now she's being selfish lol asking Haruto not to visit Kazama...they were already friends before either of them knew the situation so she's out of line on that one.




Mishima obviously has quite the crush on Haruto and maybe Kazama...but her disposition is so childish.


----------



## blueblip (May 14, 2010)

Meh. Eba maybe a bitch, but let's face it, she's well within her rights to dump Haruto for somebody else. There's no clause stating that she has to be with Haruto forever.

The real problem here is Haruto is _actually_ being way too obsessive about Eba. And just in this hospital scene, especially since Kazama has been so open and honest with him so far, the right thing for Haruto to have do would have been to just tell Kazama that Eba is the girl he's obsessing over. IMO, Haruto is the bigger dick for not being outright honest to a guy that actually gives a shit about him, despite Haruto acting all wangsty around him.

I mean, fuck Eba, she's obviously done with. Why respect her after all this when there's a friend who currently treats you with more dignity than the the girl who didn't?


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 14, 2010)

You have a good point there he should fess up and leave and go back home and do something else besides what he is doing now


----------



## Frostman (May 14, 2010)

The problem isn't that she broke up with him. Its the way that she did and she has yet to give a legit reason. So Haruto knowing how easy Eba gets herself in trouble, combined with his superman complex has a good reason to believe something is up.

Cut him some slack in the hospital, he was caught off guard.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 14, 2010)

He never should have went there in the first place is my thing. he should be in the country enjoying the women there lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

Well, Eba dating someone Haruto knows well, is the mangakas way of ensuring Haruto doesn't get any creepier in his stalking habits. I know his intentions were noble but to everyone else it comes off as a bit too obsessive.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 14, 2010)

Yeah I can see where he is coming from having had a similar thing happen to me but you just don't do what he did.


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2010)

_Haruto is the man_
_
I would easily do the same for my girl 

But Eba is a beyotch _


----------



## Bleach (May 14, 2010)

That was posted already Animeblue o-o


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 15, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> He never should have went there in the first place is my thing. he should be in the country enjoying the women there lol



Captain Save-A-Ho!


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 15, 2010)

lol that's true too lol


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2010)

Yui... ;_;


----------



## Red Viking (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




And here I thought it finally got through to him... I can understand that he wants the truth, but I honestly think he's better off not associating with Eba ever again.

Haruto: Listen to your friends and accept the fact that you got dumped.  Sometimes there just is no rational explanation.  The sooner you do that, the sooner you can move on with your life.

And as far as the letter is concerned, why do you think there has to be an underlying reason why your ex lied to you when she's dumped you for another guy?  

It's never crossed your mind that, given all that's happened, she lied so she could look better?  People do that.  

At this point, it's not quitting nor giving up.  It's cutting your losses.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2010)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



He's come too far to just quit now, he's too close to finding out the truth.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Going by manga logic there probably will be some hidden reason. I hope it's not some bs like she felt bad for Yuzuki. He seems like a good guy who wouldn't force Eba to do something she didn't want.

I hope that Eba was telling the truth in her letter and Haruto looks like an idiot yet again. I couldn't believe that within minutes of him realizing that Eba doesn't need saving he lets one sentence of a letter convince him that "something isn't right."


----------



## Frostman (May 20, 2010)

I wish Haruto was a bit more sinister, and take the vengeful route. Im sick of all the goody two shoes protagonist in these love manga. Eba needs to pay for breaking his heart.


----------



## Suzuku (May 20, 2010)

Why are you guys using spoilers?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2010)

Damn, I knew Haruto couldn't just leave it be


----------



## lizardo221 (May 25, 2010)

Digging around, I found this little nugget and let me just say, in english it should say "EPIC" 



For those who want the full story and just can't control themselves...
Link removed
(Have to give credit where credit is due)


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She couldn't have just said that from the get-go?


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haruto means business.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 27, 2010)

Its about time he grew some balls, lol!


----------



## Bleach (May 27, 2010)

Chapter 91:

Matsuri and kagetora disappeared the same time ageha did.

I'm extremely surprised what happened, happened.

He did grow some balls. A big gold plated set. Well, maybe not that nice.


----------



## Frostman (May 27, 2010)

About time we got some answers and some fucking progress

[sp]
Haruto handled it like a boss, declaring war and shit. he is a bad(guy) boss though since he is trying to steal a dieing man's girlfriend. I can't wait to see Kazama's reaction. Them both coming from Hiroshima might have been a clue though.

Mishima gives surprisingly good advice. Putting it in the open was defiantly the right thing to do. Either that or go back to Hiroshima crying. 

I wonder if she will be an anomaly in the war. And there is also Nanami, you cant kill her off yet. And the chef girl, she is from Tokyo, im still waiting for her to show up again.
[/sp]


----------



## PerfectFlaw (May 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah. Yup. She just felt bad for him. I hate situations like this where a woman thinks that because a friend is sick that she has to be with that person.

But Haruto wins this war by default, as a year from now he will still be alive.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2010)

Damn good job Haruto. If you're really friends then honesty is the key. Things should get interesting now.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 27, 2010)

bout fucking time he stepped up and said lets rock. fuck I might have thrown a punch if I was in his shoes but at least he stepped up to say its on like donkey kong.


----------



## Sferr (May 27, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> bout fucking time he stepped up and said lets rock. fuck I might have thrown a punch if I was in his shoes but at least he stepped up to say its on like donkey kong.



It's not a good idea to punch someone, who is lying in a bad in a hospital...


----------



## Lucius (May 27, 2010)

But it's a step in the right direction. Next on the way to badassery is kicking kittens and punching puppys.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 27, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Its about time he grew some balls, lol!



My reaction exactly lol


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2010)

_Haruto does have balls _


----------



## Lupin (May 28, 2010)

The last two pages were pretty cool. But I like Haruto with Akari better. Yeah, I know. I have a weird taste . The ending couple is pretty clear now though. I'd rather get a surprise from the author.


----------



## Suzuku (May 28, 2010)

I'm glad the story is moving forward but unfortunately I can't see anything ending well for Haruto at this point.


----------



## Suzuku (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Possible chapter 92 spoilers_ 



・病室。青大の発言で空気が凍る。 (At the hospital room Haruto’s confession froze the room)

動揺する柚希「何でこんなことするの･･？ 青大くんとはもう別れたじゃない！」 (the shaking Eba says, “what did you come here? Haruto we’re already broken up!)

反論する青大「わかっとるわ！ でも、それが納得できんからこんなことしとんじゃ！」 
「私は････青大くんとやり直すつもりなんて無いから！ もう 帰ってよ！！」 
「言われんでも もう帰るわ。････今日は風間にそれ言いに来ただけじゃ」 
Haruto: (rejecting this Haruto says, “I know that! But I can’t understand that so I did this! [maybe he can’t agree with that?] )
Eba: I don’t have any intention to fix things with you! Go home already!
Haruto: Yeah, I’ll go home already. I only came today to say this to Kazama.


廊下へ向かおうとする青大、呼び止める風間「お･･おい桐島！」 (Kazama basically says to the Haruto who is leaving, “Oi Kirishima!”)

「言うとくけど･･オレはお前がどんな病気だろうと遠慮する気なんかねえからな」 
Haruto: Let me just say this simply, no matter what kind of disease you have I won’t show any restraint.

柚希、切れて「いいかげんにして！！ よくそんなヒドいことが言えるわね！！」 
Eba (sharply speaking): “Cut it out already!! That type of horrible talking!!”

風間、怒る柚希を制し、青大へ「いいぜ？受けてやるよ その勝負。奪えるなら奪ってみろ 
その代わり･･そんなに時間はやれねえぞ･･？」 
Kazama: (I think this is Kazama talking to Haruto) Is that all? You’re challenge, I’ve received it. If you can take her or not, lets see. (less certain about this part) But, There isn’t that much time left..?

「分かっとるわ」病室を出て行く青大、風間はそれを目線で見送ったのち、、柚希を見て 
オンナって奴はおしゃべりだなァとゴチて。「ま･･いいや」晴れ晴れしくも爽やかな顔で 
Haruto: I know (understand) – haruto says while leaving the hospital.
Next line is some exposition on what the pages look like, it’s like Kazama is watching Haruto off and looks at Eba.
And then I guess Kazama is thinking that women are all talk then says, “Well.. .whatever.”

「おかげで･･あと暫くは楽しくなりそうだ････」不安げな、心配そうな顔で風間を見る柚希 ･･ 
Then he says with a bright face, “Thanks to you it looks like things are going to be fun.” And then with a insecure, worried looking face Kazama looks at Eba (I guess this is to say he’s being lighthearted about it all but is actually worried aboutEba?)

「恭輔くん････」 
Eba: Kyousuke-kun…..

・翌日の高校教室。席についてる青大･･それをネチっこく妄想逞しく見つめる美奈。 
ガッｯ!!と、テニスラケットの尻で青大の側頭部を強打する明日香、「ちょっと付き合え」と 
呼び出して････。 Summary: the next day Haruto is in the school room and in short, Asuka comes up to him and asks him for a minute.

・校舎屋上。昨日、見舞いに行った際に風間から病気の事も青大の宣戦布告の事も訊いたと言う 
(Asuka heard from Kazama yesterday when she went to visit him about his sickness and also about Haruto & Eba.)

明日香「余命１年って言われてるのに彼女を奪うだなんて、なんでそんな酷いことが言えるんだよ ！」
Asuka: even with only a year left to live you’re going to snatch his girlfriend, why did you say such a malicious thing!

青大、昨日の自分達を思い出すように、自分の気持ちに正直にとった行動だと言い、 
「こんなことを言ったらアイツとはもう友達ではおれんと思うとった･･でも、そうじゃない。 
たった１ヶ月の付き合いでも 風間はオレの親友やから････」 
Haruto, remembering something from yesterday and to be honest in your own behavior says, “If I said that I thought that I couldn’t be friends with this guy anymore, but that isn’t right.
Even though we’ve only known each other a month we’re good friends.”

青大なりの誠意に気づく明日香、優しい表情になり、背後から青大の肩に手をかけて････ 

「私だって もう アンタの親友 なんだから････」 
I think this is something like – While still being sincere Haruto puts his hand on Asuka’s shoulder and says, “To me you’re also a good friend.”


･･そんな二人を遠くから見つめる美奈･･「き、桐島くんの浮気者･･！？」 
And then looking from afar Mina (the girl haruto took to the festival to look for eba) sees the two and says, “Kirishima is a cheater!? (is cheating?).


----------



## armorknight (May 28, 2010)

Personally, I don't think Eba's even worth it at all anymore at this point but oh well.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 28, 2010)

armorknight said:


> Personally, I don't think Eba's even worth it at all anymore at this point but oh well.



She never was worth it IMO, not many females are and especially not at their age.


----------



## Bleach (May 28, 2010)

A oneshot of the author and it has Kimi no iru machi written on it 

But it has nothing to do with Kimi no Iru machi

Eunhwa


----------



## Frostman (May 28, 2010)

armorknight said:


> Personally, I don't think Eba's even worth it at all anymore at this point but oh well.



I suppose its a matter of pride since the way she ditched him was a bit unorthodox.


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2010)

Yuna looks like a fun series in its own right (looks like Akari was derived from her) I wouldn't have minded it to run concurrent.

And things are definitely starting to kick up a notch.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 3, 2010)

I've heard it's pretty good romance manga. Gonna start reading now. What should I expect from this manga?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2010)

TadloS said:


> I've heard it's pretty good romance manga. Gonna start reading now. What should I expect from this manga?



Have you read Suzuka? You'll know exactly what to expect since the storyline coincides with the world of Suzuka and it's characters (same mangaka)


----------



## Gene (Jun 3, 2010)

TadloS said:


> I've heard it's pretty good romance manga. Gonna start reading now. What should I expect from this manga?


So where exactly did you hear this from again?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 3, 2010)

_This manga is frustrating _

_But I doesn't make me want to quit it like I quit Suzuka _


----------



## TadloS (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, wow. On 6 chapter already first kiss. That was fast. 



Flawed Perfection said:


> Have you read Suzuka? You'll know exactly what to expect since the storyline coincides with the world of Suzuka and it's characters (same mangaka)



In beginning I've been reading Suzuka manga. Later I discovered that there is Suzuka anime so I put manga on hold and started watching anime. To be honest, I like it.



Gene said:


> So where exactly did you hear this from again?



Well, from /a/ a.k.a 4chan.



Nightmare said:


> _This manga is frustrating _
> 
> _But I doesn't make me want to quit it like I quit Suzuka _



May ask you, why did you dropped Suzuka?


----------



## Gene (Jun 3, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Well, from /a/ a.k.a 4chan.


/a/ is just raving over the rage. I doubt anybody actually thinks it's good.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 3, 2010)

TadloS said:


> May ask you, why did you dropped Suzuka?


 
_I quit that sillay manga because of how annoying that girls (Suzuka) personality was  _

_I can't stand girls like her :WOW_


_You may think this manga is fast now but just wait until you get to the more recent chapters _


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty slow right now.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 4, 2010)

Yea I was slobbering all over this manga in the beginning and until recent chapters, I've gotten kinda annoyed but will still see it through.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 4, 2010)

Aah. Might as well read it. Tried Suzaka and didn't really like it. I prefer Kimi no Iru machi.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 4, 2010)

Now I'm on 53 chapter and this already reminds me a lot of Suzuka. Either way, I'm really enjoying it, so far. Though, I'm rooting for Kanzaki. 



Gene said:


> /a/ is just raving over the rage. I doubt anybody actually thinks it's good.



I wouldn't really say that. I can tell by comment when person is serious or just trolling around. 



Nightmare said:


> _I quit that sillay manga because of how annoying that girls (Suzuka) personality was  _
> 
> _I can't stand girls like her :WOW_



Well, basically Kanzaki=Suzuka. And to be honest in beginning I also hated Suzuka as character but slowly she grown to me as character. 



Suzuku said:


> Yeah, it's pretty slow right now.



If that so it's not really surprising. Kimi no Iru Machi is popular shounen romance manga I guess. So Seo Kouji obviously wants to slow down pace.


Anyway, I kinda like more GE more than this manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Yea I was slobbering all over this manga in the beginning and until recent chapters, *I've gotten kinda annoyed* but will still see it through.



The last few chapters have been making me rage. Although ch.91 was quite climatic and has me wondering just what will happen next.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 4, 2010)

i just read this manga in a couple days so im a lill new to it but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



did any 1 else catch the fact that when haruto was at his sisters place and the couple next door was arguing, the guy said sorry "Suzuka"? I just found that a little funny. dont remember which chapter it was from tho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2010)

Ch.92 

Seems more like a clash of egos IMO.



Majeh said:


> i just read this manga in a couple days so im a lill new to it but
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The series has a ton of Suzuka references, whether it was the scene you mentioned or the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tv interview with Honoka who makes mention of her past experience involving Yamato (indirectly), etc....


----------



## Frostman (Jun 4, 2010)

Yea it does seem like an ego contest. 

Nice chapter, things are really going to get moving now. 
[sp]You could sum the first pages up with "Quiet Eba, men are taking."

Mina makes me laugh, i feel sorry for her too. I wonder when she'll realize that she is not a heroine.

Who side will Mishima be on in the war, from the looks of she is there to assassinate Haruto.
[/sp]


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 4, 2010)

So I decided to read all of Suzuka in one sitting and I thought it was worth it. Also helps me better understand this writer and her manga which is always useful. I am more than ever expecting great things from this story now.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 4, 2010)

Meh.

That's all there is to say really. Oh, and let the competition begin


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 5, 2010)

Nightmare said:


> _This manga is frustrating _
> 
> _But I doesn't make me want to quit it like I quit Suzuka _


Same thing here. The only other manga which I dropped after 90-100+ chapters were KHR and Ichigo 100%.

I still get shivers when I remember how much I hated Suzuka (as a character).


----------



## TadloS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, I haven't really raged in this manga even once until I've read chapters 89-92........  I'm so full of rage right now. Seriously wtf? That's just making me hate Haruto instead of Eba. Geez, just give up on her.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2010)

Real man of valor never give up, never surrender.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Yea it does seem like an ego contest.
> 
> Nice chapter, things are really going to get moving now.
> [sp]You could sum the first pages up with "Quiet Eba, men are taking."
> ...


Eba's irrelevant, since her opinion means squat to those two guys. 

Whose for making Mina the new heroine in place of Eba?


----------



## Gene (Jun 5, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Ok, I haven't really raged in this manga even once until I've read chapters 89-92........  I'm so full of rage right now. Seriously wtf? That's just making me hate Haruto instead of Eba. Geez, just give up on her.


Seo is just getting started.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm, I've been thinking it over and I think Kazama will truly enjoy this new moment in life. Think about it, it seems that many people in his life give him an auto pass since he will die soon so he rarely gets treated normally. He may respect his friend to have the guts to challange him despite his condition. 

I think for now we are going to get a trickle of chapters that show people in tokyo and the viewer why these two ought to be together till Kazama finally admits it himself. Eba will know it but won't truly admit it till Kazama (or someone really pissed she knows lol) makes it clear. Worse case scenario, he makes it part of his dying words, increasing the value all the more. Though if the author leaves it without any words from Kazama, this makes it alot harder to fix, which again is why having the guts to pick a fight is so key here. Put simply, the game here is to make Kazama say "I lose". Any thoughts, I've been trying for a while to make this ark work so this might be one of the better ways to go about it.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 6, 2010)

^See, that's all nice. But Haruto could've just said it, "Dude, this is how things are" and left it at that. Kazama would've had a laugh, Eba would've been all, "Boohoo why did you say that!" and everyone would have been cool with each other.

This way, Haruto is STILL obsessing about a girl who dumped him, and at the same time is not being completely honest with his friend. And if Haruto is such a dick that he'd get jealous over his friend dating a girl he dated, well, why the hell won't he feel like that under the current circumstances is beyond me. And he's still not being honest with Kazama, the one person who's dealt with him fairly in Tokyo.


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 6, 2010)

lizardo221 said:


> Hmm, I've been thinking it over and I think Kazama will truly enjoy this new moment in life. Think about it, it seems that many people in his life give him an auto pass since he will die soon so he rarely gets treated normally. He may respect his friend to have the guts to challange him despite his condition.



The problem here is that trying to take someone's significant other away from them is not considered normal behavior.  It is considered douchebag behavior.  Regardless of how he paints it, Haruto's not going to come out of this looking like the hero, _especially_ since Kazama's dying. 



lizardo221 said:


> I think for now we are going to get a trickle of chapters that show people in tokyo and the viewer why these two ought to be together till Kazama finally admits it himself. Eba will know it but won't truly admit it till Kazama (or someone really pissed she knows lol) makes it clear. Worse case scenario, he makes it part of his dying words, increasing the value all the more. Though if the author leaves it without any words from Kazama, this makes it alot harder to fix, which again is why having the guts to pick a fight is so key here. Put simply, the game here is to make Kazama say "I lose". Any thoughts, I've been trying for a while to make this ark work so this might be one of the better ways to go about it.



I agree that future chapters will focus on this if anything to downplay the fact the main character just did a really, really shitty thing for a girl who, quite simply, isn't worth it.  I mean, she breaks up with him, isn't honest as to why and pretty much tells him she wants nothing more to do with him.  There's the argument that she did it to spare/protect him, but a person can't make those kinds of decisions on behalf of their significant other if they want any meaningful relationship to survive.  

Furthermore, there's a difference between having the guts to stand up for yourself and being an asshole.  In fact, I will go as far to say that some people mistake asshole behavior for standing up for themselves.

Like what Haruto just did.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 6, 2010)

First off, I don't think the point here was for him to be a hero but get back what is important to him. How many guys do you know that change up schools and basicly change their lives for the sake of a girl? Yeah he is getting border line stalker but not quite yet lol. Call him what you will, but if the author is preparing the "love" card then there is no turning back. 

As to her feelings, I think she never understood how much she may have grown on him. She may well have thought this relationship would end in failure and didn't want to string him along, etc., but clearly Haruto thinks otherwise. Having the balls to go this far may be what it takes for her to see he isn't some farm kid playing around. 

"But he is being mean to the cripple OO." No one will be truly happy if Eba really is just staying with him because of an illness, especially if she actually cares for another guy. I don't think he was aware of what her life was really like (shows how close they actually are...). Kazama may not like Haruto showing up like this but if this is reality then what value is there in playing with a dying man's hopes??

The bottom line I think we and Haruto have to ask ourselves is very simply, "what is this girl to you?" NOT whether WE think she is worth it (that my friend can be a big freaking mistake) but whether HE finds her worth while enough to go this far. Someone is going to ask this question soon and these many past chapters will be the answer as to what she means to him. So roll on the ground, cry your eyes out, buy a pairing wars t shirt if needed, but at the end of the day, if he likes her lol then he likes her and no one can change that.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

lizardo221 said:


> First off, I don't think the point here was for him to be a hero but get back what is important to him. How many guys do you know that change up schools and basicly change their lives for the sake of a girl? Yeah he is getting border line stalker but not quite yet lol. Call him what you will, but if the author is preparing the "love" card then there is no turning back.


 True, it ultimately boils down to the mangaka's wish as to how this moves forward. But since this IS an internet forum, I will anyways over analyze!

And no, Haruto's behaviour at this point is that of a petulant child. More than anything, I think Eba overestimated Haruto's maturity. Seriously, what he's basically saying is, "MINE!" and is fussing and fuming and stomping until he gets "MINE" back. Guys who do uproot their lives for a girl (I know a couple of guys who have done that and a few girls who have done vice-versa) and in no single instance did it ever turn out to be a good idea.

Hell, he should at least think of his parents. I'm sure school fees in Tokyo are far higher than what they are in the Hiroshima countryside.



> As to her feelings, I think she never understood how much she may have grown on him. She may well have thought this relationship would end in failure and didn't want to string him along, etc., but clearly Haruto thinks otherwise. Having the balls to go this far may be what it takes for her to see he isn't some farm kid playing around.


 No, this just means Eba thought Haruto is level headed and wouldn't uproot his life to chase a girl who dumped him. Haruto isn't being ballsy, he's being childish. The problem is while Eba didn't handle the situation in a good way, she's more than allowed to dump somebody for any reason. It's her right. Haruto, on the other hand, is intruding in her life and making things hard for her. He's being a douche.



> "But he is being mean to the cripple OO." No one will be truly happy if Eba really is just staying with him because of an illness, especially if she actually cares for another guy. I don't think he was aware of what her life was really like (shows how close they actually are...). Kazama may not like Haruto showing up like this but if this is reality then what value is there in playing with a dying man's hopes??


 It's not about being mean to the cripple. It's about being mean to the one guy who treated him with respect ever since he got to Tokyo, who went out of his way to help Haruto. And knowing Kazama, he wouldn't hold something like this to Haruto. Haruto, on the other hand, IS a douche if he would put a girl who treated him like shit over a guy like Kazama who's treated him like his best friends. 

And besides, Haruto himself said that their relationship would make him jealous. That's a pretty shitty thing to say and feel. Be happy for the guy man, geez! And if Haruto can be this petty, why wouldn't he petty enough to carry over his resentment towards Kazama even if Eba goes back to him?



> The bottom line I think we and Haruto have to ask ourselves is very simply, "what is this girl to you?" NOT whether WE think she is worth it (that my friend can be a big freaking mistake) but whether HE finds her worth while enough to go this far. Someone is going to ask this question soon and these many past chapters will be the answer as to what she means to him. So roll on the ground, cry your eyes out, buy a pairing wars t shirt if needed, but at the end of the day, if he likes her lol then he likes her and no one can change that.



Really, at this point, I don't think Haruto is even doing this for the sake of love. I think he's doing it because he's a sore loser. He needs a punch like the one he gave Eba's brother.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 7, 2010)

blueblip said:


> It's not about being mean to the cripple. It's about being mean to the one guy who treated him with respect ever since he got to Tokyo, who went out of his way to help Haruto. And knowing Kazama, he wouldn't hold something like this to Haruto. Haruto, on the other hand, IS a douche if he would put a girl who treated him like shit over a guy like Kazama who's treated him like his best friends.


I disagree here. Eba didn't treat him that bad. She just handled it poorly because she didn't know how to handle it. Conflict maybe? Like Rin said, Eba isn't a bad person, she is just an idiot. 

Her character complements Haruto perfectly. Haruto is like superman, if something is wrong, he goes rushing to fix it. Look at their actions in Hiroshima. The more Eba avoided him the more he thought something was wrong. A lot of people here thought Eba was in some Yakuza like trouble. Haruto might have been thinking the same way.

And he isn't putter her above, he is challenging him out of respect. Its a middle ground. A fair fight. kazama's illness is a weakness and a disadvantage. He used it to steal Eba, but because of it, we don't know how she really feels about him.



> And besides, Haruto himself said that their relationship would make him jealous. That's a pretty shitty thing to say and feel. Be happy for the guy man, geez! And if Haruto can be this petty, why wouldn't he petty enough to carry over his resentment towards Kazama even if Eba goes back to him?



You cant help being jealous. Its part of being human. Besides how would Kazama feel about that. One of his friends is suffering for the sake of his own happiness. And its only because he has one year left to live.

Declaring the fight is anything but petty. Going behind his back to take Eba is. And Haruto giving up just because Kazama has an illness would be an insult to Kazama and himself. Haruto is looking beyond Kazama's illness and fighting him on equal grounds.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

Frostman said:


> I disagree here. Eba didn't treat him that bad. She just handled it poorly because she didn't know how to handle it. Conflict maybe? Like Rin said, Eba isn't a bad person, she is just an idiot.


 Point.



> Her character complements Haruto perfectly. Haruto is like superman, if something is wrong, he goes rushing to fix it. Look at their actions in Hiroshima. The more Eba avoided him the more he thought something was wrong. A lot of people here thought Eba was in some Yakuza like trouble. Haruto might have been thinking the same way.
> 
> And he isn't putter her above, he is challenging him out of respect. Its a middle ground. A fair fight. kazama's illness is a weakness and a disadvantage. He used it to steal Eba, but because of it, we don't know how she really feels about him.
> 
> ...



See, that's the thing. He should be happy for Kazama instead. By this declaration, it's most certainly going to make Kazama feel like a heel for taking his friend's girl away, no matter how unintentionally. On the other hand, if Haruto said, "Yeah this was the girl I was after, but she's yours fair and square, I lost you won" THAT would make Kazama feel better.

Not only would Haruto be showing more maturity about things (no matter the reason, she dumped him, and she had a reason of sorts), it would make Kazama happy that he won a girl. That is, unless Haruto outright went and told Kazama that he's backing off Eba because he wants her to be with Kazama for the one year he has left to live.

Also, getting over jealousy is something any human should do. Sure, I've felt jealous of my friends for some reason or another at some point, but the main thing is I realized that they were my friends, and I owe them more than petty envy! You feel happy for them, and move on. They're still my friends, and I don't hold anything against them. Jealousy does crop up from time to time, but if it's like Haruto saying jealousy will eat him up and destroy his friendship with Kazama, no matter what way you look at it, that's a pretty shitty sentiment.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 7, 2010)

blueblip said:


> See, that's the thing. He should be happy for Kazama instead. By this declaration, it's most certainly going to make Kazama feel like a heel for taking his friend's girl away, no matter how unintentionally. On the other hand, if Haruto said, "Yeah this was the girl I was after, but she's yours fair and square, I lost you won" THAT would make Kazama feel better.



Thats true, but in order for Kazama to win fair and square, he needs to fight fair and square. The main reason Eba left Haruto was because Kazama had an illness. Eba hasn't said that she isn't in love with Haruto and she hasn't said she loves Kazama. She wasn't avoiding him because she hates him, it was probably out of guilt. 

The only thing that is clear is that Kazama used his illness to win Eba(he admitted it). Thats a dirty tactic . But its fine since Eba never told him about Haruto. 

Another thing that is clear is that Kazama and Eba have some background together. They might have gotten together had she not gone to Hiroshima. 

So in a way the score is onene. Haruto declaring a fight is the tiebreaker. They both had unfair advantages in the first two round, but in the third round they are fighting evenly. Haruto isn't showing him unwanted sympathy because of his illness and Kama is in the same location as Eba.



> Not only would Haruto be showing more maturity about things (no matter the reason, she dumped him, and she had a reason of sorts), it would make Kazama happy that he won a girl. That is, unless Haruto outright went and told Kazama that he's backing off Eba because he wants her to be with Kazama for the one year he has left to live.



There is a reason why Kazama was keeping his illness a secret. He didn't want everyone treating him with unwanted sympathy. He wanted to be treated like normal. Otherwise he'd be exploiting it everywhere he goes. Not even Mishima knew about. The thing about friendship, its not about maturity. Its about honesty.



> Also, getting over jealousy is something any human should do. Sure, I've felt jealous of my friends for some reason or another at some point, but the main thing is I realized that they were my friends, and I owe them more than petty envy! You feel happy for them, and move on. They're still my friends, and I don't hold anything against them. Jealousy does crop up from time to time, but if it's like Haruto saying jealousy will eat him up and destroy his friendship with Kazama, no matter what way you look at it, that's a pretty shitty sentiment.



Sometimes its hard, especially when the source is around you pretty often. How can you feel happy for them when your jealous of them. This isn't the type of happiness you can share with each other, like buying sweet new car or winning the lottery. Any happiness you show to them would be superficial, and that is not true friendship. Haruto and Kazama are both pretty honest guys, so its not just about sex like in real life. Kazama using his illness is a dirty move but i doubt he'd use it on a girl he didn't really liked.

Haruto isn't saying he'd be jealous on purpose. He is is just recognizing the truth. There is no way he can be happy with his friend dating the girl loves. He'd could probably get over it if he lost fair and square, but Kazama/Eba's relationship is tainted by the illness.

I think Haruto took the best possibly route to keep the friendship and a chance to win Eba. Keeping it in secret would taint their relationships(with jealousy). There wont be any jealousy when its out in the open since they are both on even ground. 

If Haruto wins, then Kazama can die knowing Eba is with the better man and Eba/Haruto can be together after without guilt. If Kazama wins then, he can die knowing that his relationship wasn't superficial because of the illness. In real life, most girls aren't worth the trouble, but these guys are pretty honest and they really do like Eba(for some reason).

If Kazama died knowing that his illness was the reason he won, i doubt he could truly die happy. This challenge disregards the illness as nothing more then a time limit. Its a fight of honor on who loves Eba more. Eba won't be the judge, she merely an object, they will be judging each other on who is the better man. Rivalry is a sort of friendship as well.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 7, 2010)

The raw for 93



CLICK AT YOUR RISK


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




lol it looked like Seo copy and pasted Eba's face for like 5 pages


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lolz he took the tomatoes out for eba.  I feel proud knowing i can translate at least one sentence in this raw 

edit: actually after rereading it i don't even think that is the case.  god dammit


----------



## Gene (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lawl is Eba completely ignoring Haruto?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2010)

Scan for ch.93 is now out.
Fried Eggs is all I need.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 13, 2010)

lol. Eba fail.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 13, 2010)

Omd she smirked!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

RAW for chapter 94.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 14, 2010)

Ugh. Even Asuka looks better with Haruto now. Haruto is too ..


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2010)

Chapter 93 ended on a funny note:


----------



## blueblip (Jun 14, 2010)

^LOL! I didn't notice that :rofl


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 93 ended on a funny note:


Yeah I was like  when I read that lol.


*Spoiler*: _chapter 94_ 



So Eba finally smiled at Haruto. I hope she stops acting like queen ice bitch of the universe now.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 14, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 93 ended on a funny note:



I lol'd      .

Also, this manga could use some rape


----------



## TadloS (Jun 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I lol'd      .
> 
> Also, this manga could use some rape



And then hundreds of otakus will rage...

Good example GE manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2010)

Kyosuke and Haruto look like better friends now than they did before he found out about one another's connection to Eba. Eba was the one who looked horribly out of place, with her look that screamed "pity" more than anything else.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 20, 2010)

Even if it was a joke, that parting line from Haruto to Kazama was really something else. :S

The chapter had no Mina in it and there's no chapter next week.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 20, 2010)

Eh, looks like Haruto's grown a pair.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2010)

_Beef Strogonoff, bringing love rivals together since 2010._


----------



## Frostman (Jun 20, 2010)

You'd think Haruto would spend as much time as possible with Eba now that he got the chance. But no, he leaves like a boss after giving her advice on how to get along better with his rival.

Its almost like him and Kazama are trying to hook Eba up with the other.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2010)

^Haruto is just loaning Eba out to him, while putting on a facade that their actually competing against one another until Kazama bites the big one. At least that what it looks like.


----------



## Robin (Jun 20, 2010)

they do look like better pals now don't they? It's like Haruto is trying to make Kazama feel like a rival even though he's going to die. Haruto isn't just "waiting on him" which would be horrible to do to a friend. This is why he's behaving this way and saying that stuff to Kazama.

And it seems like Eba appreciates that.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 20, 2010)

_Damn Eba needs to get shot _


----------



## Bleach (Jun 20, 2010)

Wtf? Haruto lived with Eba??? Omgawd kazama in shock!

I like how Haruto is the one that is actually cheering him up though and not Eba...


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 28, 2010)

95 raw.



big golf clap, omg thank you manga gods. I could not ask for more. Finally, someone who knows how to use their pimp hand.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright, even I'm getting annoyed by this plot now. Just what exactly is Seo trying to accomplish with this? Seriously, it's leading no where.

Anyways, if anyone wants to know what's going on but can't understand the Japanese just ask me.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Anyways, if anyone wants to know what's going on but can't understand the Japanese just ask me.



So I'll ask you. Wtf is going on? Skimmed through chapter and didn't really understand anything.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

^ A proper translation has been posted on OM:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Flash back of Eba: cya
> Haruto: At last she smiled and talked to me
> Haruto: Yo is eba here?
> The new girl: Why?!
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2010)

Eba deserved the slap and more.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2010)

Never trust an Asakura

And lol bitchslap, Kiyomi looks Chinese to me for some reason though


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2010)

Who wants to place bets that Kiyomi falls for Haruto?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2010)

If it wasn't for Kazama, she'd probably be a lesbian.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2010)

You really think she likes Kazama? I hope not, otherwise I don't see a point in having her there other than to be a consolation prize.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2010)

Childhood friend?  Hates current girlfriend?  Doesn't want intruders for complications?

She probably faps to his bedsheets every morning


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2010)

True, but I really don't want her ending up as a consolation prize for Kazama. So boring and predictable.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2010)

It'd be quite the twist if he still rejected her...but maybe it'd knock her down a peg


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2010)

She needs it lol. I thought Eba was queen bitch but this new one is slowly working her way in. 

Either way, the plot is really beginning to bore the shit out of me. FASTER SEO FASTER


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 4, 2010)

_Oh my fucking god this new bitch is my favorite character_

_Quite possibly the most realistice character in this entire manga -___-_


----------



## Bleach (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought the slap was well deserved when spoilers came out but the new girl seems like a bitch.

But someone is gonna say that she knows what she is talking about but I wouldn't know since I skimmed the chapter Q_Q. This manga has been losing my interest lately Q_Q.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 4, 2010)

_How do you find her a bitch _

_Well she is a bitch, but she has every right to be _


----------



## Bleach (Jul 4, 2010)

She's one of those annoying bitches


----------



## kippp3 (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't see how that slap can be justified. Both choices (going through surgery, with the chance of dying on the spot or living one year) have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2010)

Now that was a text book bitch slap if I ever saw one.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 4, 2010)

From what i get from this chapter Kazama is holding out on the surgery because of Eba. Eba would have no reason to stay with him if he survives. I can understand why Kiyomi slapped her since Eba is being pretty useless in this situation. That probably the side of her that Rin hated too.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2010)

It would be epic irony if Kazama decided to have the surgery and he died.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 4, 2010)

Yea and everything went back to the way it was. Or should be


----------



## Random Member (Jul 4, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> It would be epic irony if Kazama decided to have the surgery and he died.



That's horrible!


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 4, 2010)

Like I said a week ago, thank the manga gods for making this moment happen. There are just those moments where you think a good smack could do a lot of good in this world and BAM, BRING IN THE NEW GIRL. I did read some potential spoilers for 96 and it seems that this new girl might have dumped him for what ever reason. Maybe she dumped Kazama since he couldn't handle her pimp smack, who knows. Regardless, Eba is in a hole so deep right now that I'm not sure how you paint her out of it without pulling a plot no jutsu.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2010)

Sooooo.... 

1 - Eba wants Kazama to die quietly in her arms and then run off with Haruto.
2 - Childhood friend is super jealous and wants his babies.
3 - Haruto missed all that completely and is about to make everything worse.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeap sounds about right...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2010)

Chapter 96 RAW


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like a boring chapter Q_Q


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2010)

It really is. Nothing interesting happened, pretty much this entire chapter can be summed up as that bitch admitted she liked Kyousuke and apologized to Eba for slapping her but said that she won't let her win. Big fucking whoop, will Seo get to the point already?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2010)

Scan for ch.96 is now out.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 9, 2010)

Yea I was right.

Boring chapter >_<


----------



## Random Member (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiyomi comes off as such a bitch but she's so delicious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiyomi is in love with Kazama? I totally could not have forseen that development 
I hate to say this but there was a pretty uneventful chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

I like how Kyousuke always sees everything that happens from up in the room, is this foreshadowing that he will become an angel looking down on his friends?


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2010)

_An angel ??? 

He's a dipshit -____-
_


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

He seems to be a guy who truly cares for others over himself, even at the cost of his own life.  If he does die, I see the cliche of Haruto and Eba naming their kid after him coming in.  Though Seo's never killed a character off (outside of a flashback) so that'd be bold.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2010)

_If he was a good guy who cared for others before himself then he would have the surgery and leave eba the fuck alone -___-

And what's up mider 
_


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Jul 10, 2010)

^^^Really.

I'm still a little confused on Kazama's reason for not taking the surgery. So now that he has something to live for he wants to die?

Actually I'm lying. It's obvious that the reason he won't do the surgery is because Eba's only with him because he's dying. If he gets better he's liable to be dumped, which is worse than death. 

Flawed Perfection, I thought you stole my name until I saw that you joined before me.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 10, 2010)

Kazama is a pretty lucky guy. He has two pretty girls around him and a personal chef, too bad he dieing.

I wonder what is up with that concerned face on the last page. Is he worried that things have shifted in Haruto's favor.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 10, 2010)

Imo, things have been in Haruto's favor the whole time considering Kazama doesn't want to go through with the surgery so I'm not so sure that's what the look on his face is about.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Imo, things have been in Haruto's favor the whole time considering Kazama doesn't want to go through with the surgery so I'm not so sure that's what the look on his face is about.



Regrets that no matter what happens, somebody is going to come out unsatisfied/unhappy?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Regrets that no matter what happens, somebody is going to come out unsatisfied/unhappy?



I was personally wondering if he was having second thoughts in regards to Eba and Kiyomi but that works too.

I think he'd have been able to cut down on the amount of people coming out of this unhappy if he wasn't being so selfish.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lord, I looked at the chapter 97 spoilers and this plot is just pushing its luck further and further along. Lets say Eba is just doing this out of pity and debt, does that make it ok??? I have to wonder where a man's pride in this world went when the girl he is after is doing this sort of stuff. I'm sure I'll hear "but it must be hard on her too OO" though that doesn't make it any less bad on her part. Despite my QQ like rant, I still pine to know how this ends but lets speed it up a tad my oh so confusing author. 

Off thought, does anyone else wonder "so Haruto is the main character...but the new guy has all the girls...so dying > main character??"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2010)

lizardo221 said:


> Lord, I looked at the chapter 97 spoilers and this plot is just pushing its luck further and further along. Lets say Eba is just doing this out of pity and debt, does that make it ok??? I have to wonder where a man's pride in this world went when the girl he is after is doing this sort of stuff. I'm sure I'll hear "but it must be hard on her too OO" though that doesn't make it any less bad on her part. Despite my QQ like rant, I still pine to know how this ends but lets speed it up a tad my oh so confusing author.
> 
> Off thought, does anyone else wonder "so Haruto is the main character...but the new guy has all the girls...so dying > main character??"



Funny thing is that Kazama is a ladies mans and has looks and personality, so it baffles me that he would use his health as a sticking point to capture Eba when there's probably a ton of girls who are attracted to him.

That type of strategy should be given to guys with no chance at scoring a hot girl.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 13, 2010)

Chapter 97 chinese raw.




EDIT:  What was the point of that chapter?

Oh well, hooray for another Yui sighting I at least.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT?

THAT WAS THE BEST CHAPTER EVER!!!

SHE LAUGHED OMGDICANTBELIEVEIT

Only thing that can make this interesting now is if Kazama dies suddenly next chapter... Or else, I am really thinking about dropping this for a few weeks


----------



## Frostman (Jul 13, 2010)

Actually it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 13, 2010)

^ Trust me, it's not.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 14, 2010)

First off,  - chapter 97 spoilers.

Problem is, she looks like she is smiling and laughing for all the wrong reasons. Its hard for me to tell what this author wants to do anymore in terms of fairy tale vs reality. Viewers naturally want to say he is the main character and therefore must win but I'm curious if that is the aim of the story. Suzuka basicly shred the relationship before building it to a functional point so how far is Seo going to go? 

NOW, to give hope to those who read through 97, from what I have read in several other forums, people theorize that the smile on her face despite being directed towards cancer-or-what-ever boy, may be actually caused by the two discussing Haruto ("lol remember that time he did X."). This could work though!! Haruto finally wants to throw in the towel with the misunderstanding while everyone else starts to put two and two together and realize only Haruto can make her smile. This quite frankly is the best thing I can imagine happening right now since it give Haruto the win, makes the plot interesting, and gives the other girls a chance with ol sick bed.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 19, 2010)

What happened to Kirishima's balls of steel. Damnit 

Boring chaptah.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Chinese-looking chick is a failure...something tells me a dominatrix as well.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 19, 2010)

Link, Hey, Hey, listen! I clicked next chapter and found this!!!



I'm not sure if this is new but it looks like something on Rin!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Can you correct that link?


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 19, 2010)

good lord, I tried fixing it 3 or 4 times before posting...lets see.....

Chapter 97 no Iru Machi/Kimi no Iru Machi cBangai-hen/KimiBangai_hen_01.jpg&server=next.html

oh god I give up, just copy the link and paste into the search bar, the forums decided I'm not worthy I guess. Not sure how old that special chapter is either but who knows since the groups that do this manga are a week or two behind it seems.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, this came out months ago, I don't remember anybody ever saying anything about it in the thread though.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I just read through the whole thing but if this has any relation to the main plot what so ever, I think we can finally put to rest any plans of rin ploting to ruin her sister's life.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 19, 2010)

Dame she is worst then Eba in being a clutz.  That was really hard to watch.

I was expecting Haruto to be more shocked. I guess Kiyomi did it in his place. That was her purpose, i guess.

The longer this drags on the more hopeless it seems.  I wonder how long the mangaka is going to go in circles.

Yea, Rin got over ruing Yuzuki a long time ago. When she realized Eba was an idiot. But there is a chance that she will fuck shit up in a good way. Rin


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, from what I have gathered from chapter 98 spoilers, my guess on her laughter was correct. Refresh some memories, I and several others on the net think that she is laughing at something Haruto did so that Haruto is actually the only one who can make her smile like that. Of course these goobers won't process this but I think Mr. sick bed is going to eventually put up the white flag and make clear to everyone the truth. That or he is really shallow and some random third party comes in and pimp smacks everyone to their sense. PICK YOUR POISON!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm assuming Haruto's classmate having a misunderstanding every time she sees Haruto will continue being a running joke in this series xD

And is it me, or did Kiyomi's eyes look a bit...errh...dark evil looking on page 7 (Page 9 is too obvious)


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2010)

Chapter 98 chinese raw


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm hoping Kazama dies soon so this manga can go somewhere eventful...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2010)

So, Kazama finally decided to go through the surgery.  Well, now maybe the plot can advance a bit pending he comes out alright.

Nagoshi's ignorance to the fact that Haruto has no romantic interest in her makes me pity her >_>


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

I lol'd @ Nagoshi, her failures are cute.

And the bromantic conversation this chapter really shows that Kazama is a great friend, maybe too good for his own good.  It might cost him his life.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 23, 2010)

Or save it.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 23, 2010)

With all the focus on Eba between the two guys, I couldn't help but feel sorry for Kiyomi.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2010)

I think kazama is gay.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 23, 2010)

A yaoi ending will be real kick in the nuts.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, his affections for Yuzuki have been transfered to Haruto. It's obvious his near-death experience made him realize where his heart truly lies.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sick boy is loaded!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

^                                    Huh?


EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, he's rich. I'm more interested in him telling Haruto to date Kiyomi though.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2010)

Kiyomi gave off a prissy vibe, maybe it was a hint?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

To what                              ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

Spoilers out on OM.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 100 spoilers_ 



Kazama died.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just like that?  Fuck Suzuku, where's your tact?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's basically the chapter though. :I

I guess Seo is speeding things up, although it is pretty abrupt.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So this is probably going to be the final push to get Haruto and Eba together, here comes baby Kazama


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, apparently Yuzuki is ignoring him again and walked right past him at Kazama's funeral. Just when queen ice bitch was starting to thaw.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually can't blame her for that one, shock of death someone so close and all.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not really blaming her, I'm just disappointed that we have to play this game _again_. It's cute the first time, annoying the second time, and just fucking retarded the third time. That aside, I think Kiyomi and Haruto are going to hook up.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



About damn time ~_~


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Kiyomi and Haruto are going to hook up?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that the gay guy died so the story can go on and possibly get interesting again


----------



## Bleach (Jul 30, 2010)

You know what Goya is in India?

Cow shit that you see on the street. lol.



But for a second there i thought they went back to the way they were but that was a lost cause.


Kiyomi has a hate for eba. never knew that.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 30, 2010)

If I hadn't known any better, I would say Kazama is trolling.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

"Kazama decided to get the surgery to stand on equal footing with Haruto. Are Haruto and Asuka getting on better terms while waiting for that day to happen?"

What the fuck Seo that came from no where. 

EDIT: After reading the chapter, I'm not sure if the chapter 100 spoilers are true. It would seem way too abrupt after this if they are. Anyways, I'm hoping Kazama's talk at the end of the chapter was foreshadowing, I'm high past sick of Haruto chasing Yuzuki like a fucking dog. I hope he tries Asuka or Kiyomi or whoever but until he stops chasing Yuzuki and gets someone else I doubt the story will move forward.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2010)

Kiyomi sure knows how to make a production out of a confession. Poor Mishima literally couldn't stomach the situation 


And why in the world would Kazama try pawning Kiyomi off Haruto? Does he think so little of their competition or is he just that cocky?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2010)

^ He knows when he dies Yuzuki will be too guilty to date Haruto.

/spoilerspeculation


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2010)

Random Member said:


> If I hadn't known any better, I would say Kazama is trolling.



He did give off that vibe.  Also when he said "Yeah you really suck at cooking"


----------



## Frostman (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats so cute, they have nicknames for each other.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2010)

Chapter 100:
Chapter 2



EDIT: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL AT 100!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 suzuka 2.0?  This manga never disappoints 




author has no idea what hes doing


----------



## Bleach (Aug 2, 2010)

And Lame-o was his nameee-o.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 5, 2010)

_So I see raw_

_Anyone got it in English _


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah what's the hold up with the scan?


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 5, 2010)

_Haha I found a site_

_Check this out people crazies_

_Actually all I did was google "read manga online" and it was the third thing to come up _

_BTW the new chap is on there _


----------



## Frostman (Aug 5, 2010)

Japan will burn if Mina or Rin doesn't win


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

Nightmare said:


> _So I see raw_
> 
> _Anyone got it in English _





Mider T said:


> Yeah what's the hold up with the scan?


Volume 21


----------



## Random Member (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm hoping Mina or Akari wins.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn, I had a feeling he would be killed off. In a sense Haruto has no chance of ever winning now. It's no surprise that Kazama thought of Haruto as a true friend. Anyone could have seen that even when they were both vying for Eba's affections. 

Meh...now we're going to be confronted with the lingering pain over his death. Hopefully, they'll be some development on the relationship front. If not with Eba, then with someone, otherwise it would drag on endlessly.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Aug 6, 2010)

Geez. I didn't see that coming. Sad stuff.

But leave it to Kazama to royally screw Harutos chances with Eba even in death. If they do end up together there's gonna be some major angst for a while.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, that was sadder than I imagine it would be. What hit me hard was Kazama's reserved ad for Haruto


----------



## Soulme (Aug 6, 2010)

i have to say.... that i totally forgot about that promise.... and it made the moment really sad.....


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 6, 2010)

__

_This chapter was hilarious _


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2010)

It was kind of funny how he just died out of nowhere. I don't know where Seo can go after this but I hope he has Haruto and Kiyomi get closer. That would be much more interesting than watching him keep chasing after Yuzuki forever.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 6, 2010)

_Naw I'm rooting for Haruto to go gay at this point _

_The "man" can't get any girl  _


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm with the above two posters, I found the sudden death funnier than sad.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 6, 2010)

I kinda saw this happening a mile away. Things were going way to well for this to be Suzuka's predecessor. From the way it way going it was almost certain Haruto would win Eba over. So there'd have to be a twist to mess things up somewhere.

Im going to predict, by the time things going well again, Eba's going to throw up from morning sickness.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 7, 2010)

Seo is going into full time Kubo mode LOOK OUT!


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 7, 2010)

wait...biker boy gone...morning sickness....NOOOOOOO. OH GOD, GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD!!! That would be such a cruel way to drag a plot along. 

"Hey Eba lets get back toge...why is your belly big?"

LUCKILY, I highly doubt this will take place since if we recall the progression of events, he would never have the sort of time for such an event since Eba did in fact go home that night.

Now, on a more serious note, our poor hero is in a real pickle since its somewhat a no no to hit on the dead guy's girlfriend. I can see three sort of options to play with.

First, we have the easy way out of their relationship being a lie and that Haruto should not hold back. Second, Eba instead makes the move and gives Haruto a chance. Third, Haruto has to go on further and life and let this event pass for a while, perhaps a few flings to keep us happy. 

Looking at Suzuka, I don't think Seo likes to soft ball these kinds of issues so it might be a while folks.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the idea of Eba making the move. That would make things soooo much easier. But she is really useless so i doubt it. I really don't know were this is going to go from here. Its probably going to be a few chapters of stagnate depression or fake smiles.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 7, 2010)

I think Rin and some angry girls need to crack the whip and get this plot into high gear.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 7, 2010)

think haruto is gonna rape someone


----------



## Frieza (Aug 10, 2010)

I think he should forget about Eba. I hope she is pregnant too. I do not want a happy ending, unless he meets up with at chef again during summer break.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Where the fuck is this manga going?



How many women has Haruto NOT gotten?


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm hoping shiho makes a comeback.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2010)

And did Haruto get taller?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 20, 2010)

This chapter was on the Zzzz side...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, it has only been one day, but not seeing each other anymore?

It would have been understandable if she asked for some time to sort things out and grieve.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 20, 2010)

that chapter sucked


----------



## Frostman (Aug 20, 2010)

Eba you biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttccccchhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

lol she dumped him


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2010)

We're just back to square one people.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 21, 2010)

so basically nothing has changed.

BRING SHIHO back!


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Aug 21, 2010)

I've always been under the impression that Haruto would end up with Eba, but it looks like he is finally taking his dumping like a man. Hopefully he'll be open to the possibility of another girl.

Seriously, Eba has waaay too much baggage.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm starting to wish that Seo ended this manga when they were all still happy and not nearly as annoying


----------



## Frieza (Aug 21, 2010)

Bring Shiho back.. and Eba walks in on them in the act.. yes.. that is how I would of wrote it. Eba bitch


----------



## Lucius (Aug 21, 2010)

shouldn't get emotionally attached.



and you'll sleep much better


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 21, 2010)

_Did she just dump him ... again ... and they weren't even together _


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 21, 2010)

You should see the spoilers for 102, looks like he may in fact have moved on (gasp). If this story is anything like Suzuka, I'm seeing a good period of time where Eba and Haruto grow up and perhaps come back together in a more meaningful manner. I will say though that I cared MUCH MORE for Suzuka than I have for Eba so having them come back together is going to be a tough sell in my mind. Now, most posters on the net see Eba as hiding some horrible past from Haruto but unless she is some crack baby with a monster father I'm not going to buy it. Furthermore, SHE DID CHEAT ON HIM IN THE FIRST PLACE RIGHT?? Good lord, more I write the more I think how wrong it is for Haruto to like her.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah I saw those spoilers, but since we don't have a shy girl like Honoka I wonder how he's gonna break-up with the fall back girl?


----------



## Lolwut925 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chapter 102 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So it looks like Mishima is taking the Honoka role.


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 25, 2010)

'in a lot of ways, huh?'
even with that detract, the confession was obvious
but I wonder haruto got it, being a typical shounen lead and all


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, at least we now know that Eba and Haruto were thinking the same thing. Perhaps now we can get some progression going. Let's see what develops between Mishima and Haruto.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow that was a shock. I saw all the obvious signs within the chapter(the snow was a cliche giveaway), but i didn't believe it would happen so suddenly.

Mina looked extra pretty this chapter.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 25, 2010)

This was a good chapter I like asuka


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe he never actually gets together with Eba in this story but we see later issues of a "former love". Let me paint a scenario to explain: picture our little cook ending up with one of the other ladies and truly cares for her. Later on Eba is up to her nuty ol problems once more but Haruto has to toe the line between friends and love, depicting that struggle many former couples have with one another after the "break up". Haruto doesn't get back with her but more so keeps it at friends, in a sense growing up. I think it could work...otherwise we may need to just call this manga "return of suzuka"


----------



## Calgar (Aug 26, 2010)

Taking bets folks. Eba and Haruto bump into each other in college. After several months of "hanging out" with Mina, (but no SERIOUS relationship) Eba suddenly pops back into his life....sparks...etc. He's torn in 2 directions all over again.

We ALL know it's going to happen.

I'm betting the next time he sees her is a cliched spring-cherry-blossom-in-background-"OMFG she is still hot" type setting.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2010)

Quite the playboy huh Haruto?


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 26, 2010)

I didn't really like Honoka in Suzuka, but I do like Mishima so I'm hoping things don't end up the same way. I really don't like Eba.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 26, 2010)

I preferred Haruto with Akari or Mishima. They're much more casual together, and most of all, none of that nonsensical romance and drama.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 26, 2010)

If you read the One Manga threads, the point that a lot of posters make with regards to Seo (the writer) is that he said this story was meant for all the Honoka fans since that girl lost in Suzuka. Now the debate rages on as to what that really means since Eba has similar looks and what not like her but other girls fit the bill as well in terms of how Honoka acted. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 27, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> I preferred Haruto with Akari or Mishima. They're much more casual together, and most of all, none of that nonsensical romance and drama.



I rather him end up with Akari. 

Ending up with a childhood friend is best, no?


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah, Mishima or Akari fit. I'm wondering what happened to the longhaired girl who wanted the surgery, though.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 27, 2010)

What about Nanami, no love for Nanami?


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 27, 2010)

the best girl is the chef during summer job arc
so pwetty 
anyone remember her name?


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 27, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> the best girl is the chef during summer job arc
> so pwetty
> anyone remember her name?



oh god her

no, but fuck, she was awesome too


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 28, 2010)

found her:shiho


----------



## Frostman (Aug 28, 2010)

I was expecting her to make an appearance since she has/had a boyfriend in Tokyo. If Haruto goes to collage, they might meet again.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 28, 2010)

Read chapter 103 spoilers. GO ASUKA!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Read chapter 103 spoilers. GO ASUKA!!!!!



Where        ?


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 28, 2010)

Vino said:


> Where        ?



Link removed


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 28, 2010)

Vino said:


> Where        ?


No full translation up yet BUT the chapter is basically Haruto and Asuka go to a cafe and meet up with Kiyomi. They talk about Eba and Kiyomi says Haruto should talk to Eba but Haruto says it's useless and is only uncomfortable. Haruto is still thinking about what Asuka said yesterday and Asuka ruffs up Haruto's hair realizing he's probably distracted because of her. Haruto is thinking about going back to Hiroshima for winter holidays. Asuka gets a call from her family and they tell her they will be busy for the holidays so she won't be able to go home. Kiyomi then suggests that Haruto invite Asuka to go with him to Hiroshima, which he does. She accepts.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 30, 2010)

Meh i finally caught up, i like the comedy and all the characters making exception for Eba oviously; I really hate her, i've never seen a selfish and bitchy person like her, she can't say "i love u" and kiss a guy only for dump him after a while without giving any word, too cruel. And when she dumped him again in that cold way i was like . It's okay to reject someone but it's not okay to did it cowardly or coldly.
Haruto suffered taking a punch after another and he is still after her, that's unbelievable. I really don't get it, and i was very angry because like him i was fooled by Eba fake smile and attitude, wondering what kind of problem she could have to disappear like that.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

Where are you guys getting the Honoka comparison from?  If anything, this chick is like Yui.


----------



## 8 (Aug 31, 2010)

i'm pleased to see i'm not the only one that freaking hate eba. she really pissed my off in the previous arc.

i would be so mad if a future arc is about haruto working his ass off to get with that bitch.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think anyone likes Eba anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

I love Eba.

In a way, she's just like Suzuka.  She doesn't express what she really feels, either lacks the ability to or doesn't know how.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2010)

Would anyone mind if the last chapter was the last time we saw Eba?

I don't think I would...


----------



## Lucius (Aug 31, 2010)

they are both feaking stupid and deserve two bad endings.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

103 RAW

I think Asuka is my new waifu.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

She's definitely a bro...but still gives off a Yui vibe.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

God I hope not. If so I hope she at least succeeds with trying to rape Haruto and doesn't disappear afterwards.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

More like hope Haruto actually goes through with raping her, Yamato almost did.  I doubt Haruto will even go that far though, he's alot more..._feminine_ for lack of a better word.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

That's true, by this point in the manga in Suzuka Yamato had already been pushed down like... too many times lol. Then again, Haruto doesn't have party college neighbors among other things. Seo also isn't taking the other female characters as seriously as he took them in Suzuka for w/e reason.

EDIT: Actually read the chapter. Biggest part for me is that Haruto said he likes Mishima, but can't forget about Eba yet.


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 31, 2010)

didn't they make love in suzuka?
so rape is definitely possible


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

Yamato twice almost raped different girls, he didn't lose his virginity until he did it (sloppily) with Suzuka though.

Kimi no Iru Machi is light-hearted moreso than Suzuka, I mean we haven't even seen tits in this series.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh yea, Suzuka started out with tits lol.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

Ironically, Suzuka was the only male female character we saw who didn't get a full tit shot.  The closest we got was side-nipple at the end of the manga.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, Seo had to keep her "pure" I guess lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay, things just got interesting. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



With Mishima and Kiyomi going back with Haruto to his hometown. Good work young fella


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 4, 2010)

Chapter 104 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 





> They go to Hiroshima, Akari shows up. Akari is shocked to see 2 girls with Haruto, he explains they are his friends from Tokyo and they want snow, so he invited them over to stay. Then, they decide to go to an open bath, Haruto shows them their rooms, and one of them has his sister room apparently. Asuka asks him if the girl downstairs is the childhood friend that kissed him. Then they go to the bath, Asuka gets emberassed or something over her chest seeing Akari's one. More or less, that's it.
> 
> And Kiyomi is very much exited to go to an open bath for some reason .





> They just got there. There is time for Nanami. First part they are inside the train, then in front of Haruto's house where Asuka admires the snow while Kyimi looks bored. They drink tea with Haruto's mother, make small talk. I'm not sure about this part but it seems Haruto's mom asks Haruto why he didn't brought Yuzuki to visit too. Akari comes, and hot bath. Asuka misunderstands Akari's relationship with Haruto and gets jealous and goes emo a bit . We will see Nanami next chapter probably.





> well from those spoilers we get this
> 
> -the three asuka,kiyomi and haryto arrived to hiroshima some chit chat about the snow
> 
> ...






Maybe we'll finally get a nip shot in KnIM?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 4, 2010)

Eww Kiyomi. I don't like her at all ;(

and who thinks that Eba will show up at Haruto's house sooner or later and ruin everything he has going for him again ?


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 4, 2010)

don't make me think about it bleach

I never hated Eba but . . . in light of the recent chapter, I'm actually really happy about the way things turned out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Eww Kiyomi. I don't like her at all ;(
> 
> *and who thinks that Eba will show up at Haruto's house sooner or later and ruin everything he has going for him again* ?



I'd seriously hate her if that ever happened. She really has no reason to even show her face anywhere near Haruto's hometown.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> I'd seriously hate her if that ever happened. She really has no reason to even show her face anywhere near Haruto's hometown.



In b4 this happens:

1) Eba goes to Haruto

2) Haruto doesn't know what to say

3) Eba asks him to forgive him, says she's pregnant and has no where to go


----------



## Bleach (Sep 4, 2010)

Ima book mark this page just for future reference possibilities


----------



## Random Member (Sep 4, 2010)

Atta boy, Haruto. Just forget about that Eba girl.

The initial shock to Haruto's friends from him bringing two girls back should be fun. I'm most happy about the visit back home since it means more of Akari.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Atta boy, Haruto. Just forget about that Eba girl.
> 
> *The initial shock to Haruto's friends from him bringing two girls back should be fun.* I'm most happy about the visit back home since it means more of Akari.



That's the part I'm most looking forward to, especially Akari's reaction.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 4, 2010)

Takashi's reaction is gonna be fun to watch too  

Btw I recently read Suzuka, and i think that Suzuka and Eba are both annoying but quite different characters. Suzuka is more a tsundere type and she never told lies or reject/break up with Yamato without tact or sensible reasons. On the other hand Eba is more a yandere type, she lied and decided all by herself thinking that it was all for the best, while in reality she screwed up big time deceived by her lack of self-confidence and underestimating Haruto's feelings. So i think that,differently from Suzuka, there is no way for Eba to make amends and recapture Haruto.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Sep 4, 2010)

lol this is gonna be fun, you know there's gonna be rumors when they get there.


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm glad this manga isn't named after a character (ie suzuka)
which increases the chances of unexpected ending


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2010)

So the gal has red hair huh?  Hot-blooded Habanero?



Bubi said:


> Takashi's reaction is gonna be fun to watch too
> 
> Btw I recently read Suzuka, and i think that Suzuka and Eba are both annoying but quite different characters. Suzuka is more a tsundere type and she never told lies or reject/break up with Yamato without tact or sensible reasons. On the other hand Eba is more a yandere type, she lied and decided all by herself thinking that it was all for the best, while in reality she screwed up big time deceived by her lack of self-confidence and underestimating Haruto's feelings. So i think that,differently from Suzuka, there is no way for Eba to make amends and recapture Haruto.



We learned later that Suzuka never developed to social skills to express herself that well verbally, probably because of you-know-who's death.  Eba simply refuses to since she does so well with other people.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 5, 2010)

Wtf she's a redhead?

Go Haruto GO!

Finally an interesting chapter.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Asuka was colored as a black hair by Seo. I don't know why Red Hawk keeps coloring her hair red. :/


----------



## Lupin (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, they're finally going along the way I wanted. I think I may finally start looking forward to Kimi no Iru Machi updates again. Hopefully they'll keep the standard up.



Chrøme said:


> I preferred Haruto with Akari or Mishima. They're much more casual together, and most of all, none of that nonsensical romance and drama.



But I just get that feeling that Eba will come and screw everything up again. But Asuka looked hot with red hair, the coloring was awesome.


----------



## lizardo221 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmm red hair looks like a fans dream come true but sadly a dream none the less. Kinda bugs me that spoilers come out a week before the chapter for this series, anyone wondering...Haruto you living the dream bud, forget Eba and pick one of (has to count for a moment)...I think were up to 5 girls if we count the cook, 6 if you want to pick the nut ball one that he went to the haunted house with. Regardless, I have no idea what Seo's story is aiming for now and may actually reread the entire thing carefully to get a better sense. 

Off note, I just recalled that in Suzuka that the main characters got pretty frisky by the end of the story...just putting it out there lol.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 5, 2010)

Gonna be an interesting reunion especially when they meet up with Nanami, I don't think she has given up on Haruto yet.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2010)

Nobody gives up on Haruto lol.  All the girls who have liked him still do, and come back to him with a vengeance.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 6, 2010)

104 raw:



Haha we finally get nips.

EDIT: "But what's with that chest!? WHAT DO I NEED TO EAT TO MAKE THEM GET LIKE THAT!!?"

Oh wow. 

And it looks like Asuka is making Haruto's heart shake a little. He said that her looking worried like that is a bit cute. This is how his Yuzuki-fascination started.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

Wonder why Seo waited this long for a full shot of them? lol Nothing like an onsen to bring feelings (and tits) out in the open.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 6, 2010)

Waiting for Nanami clusterfuck. If Asuka thinks Akari is competition boy is she in for a backhand slap.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _From animesuki_ 





> Sitting on the bus, Kiyomi wonders why she got dragged along on this trip. Haruto explains that it still feels too awkward with just the two of them. Kiyomi says they aren't kids anymore so they don't need her to babysit them. Asuka excitedly looks out the window calling for them, as it starts snowing again.
> 
> Haruto brings them to his house and introduces them to his family. Asuka talks excitedly about the snow, and notices how the house is similar to her own. Kiyomi interjects saying how it's impolite to look around so much, while Haruto teases Asuka by saying it's not surprising since she lives out in the boonies too.
> 
> ...



Yeah, she's definitely like Yui.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't see it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)

Insecurities and childish-ness.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 8, 2010)

I can tell this is going to be the best chapter EVER!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The final with Takashi looks suspicious, i'm wondering about an AkariXTakashi final couple


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2010)

^ It's just a small panel of him looking surprised in a comedic manner on the very last page of the chapter. It's a panel within a panel on the last page. No significance at all.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 10, 2010)

*104 SCANS             .*


----------



## Random Member (Sep 10, 2010)

I wonder if taking open air baths while it's snowing feels as weird as it sounds to me. Nice treat for the eyes this chapter and I personally liked seeing Akari again. Kiyomi hit it off with her better than I was expecting.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2010)

Actually it feels pretty damn good, the crisp cold air to enjoy while soaking in warm water.

And lol the tomboy has girlish feelings.  I didn't know Haruto went for the cute type.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL, so that's what Asuka was worried about 

Nice open air hot spring scene and the expression on Akari's face when she first came into the room was priceless.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2010)

Wtf I see nipples


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 105 spoilers_ 



Nanami attack commences! lol Asuka gets pwned so bad.


----------



## Gene (Sep 10, 2010)

Nipples. Magnificent.

After I see Kanzaki's I won't have any regrets with this manga.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 10, 2010)

I knew it would be a delightful chapter. but i remember it was done better in Suzuka.

I can't wait to Nanami gets back. I can see haruto doing a relapse. Even more so if she got herself a boyfriend.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 10, 2010)

Akari is still my fav character. I like the new girls tho better than any of the old ones except akari.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Nanami exposed her nipples, what a nice pic  but for the Suzuka's rule(if you expose your nipples before the end you can't win) now Nanami is supposed to be out of competition


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to punch the main character so bad (unrelated to latest chapter)


----------



## Godot (Sep 16, 2010)

I really don't know why I keep reading this manga. After every chapter, more and more girls jump all over him, yet the only one Haruto wants is the annoying girl, with no redeeming features, who _doesn't_ want him.

But I still wanna see how it ends


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

With someone pregnant and ruined dreams, like Suzuka.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 16, 2010)

Godot said:


> I really don't know why I keep reading this manga.



I have no idea either.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

In before he actually starts feeling something for a different girl again and then SHE appears out of nowhere to fuck everything up

Haruto should have just hooked up with Kikukawa and be done with it

That girl must have been MAD in bed


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 16, 2010)

It looks like Eba got short hair now

/sees the last pics


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

Eba? Where do you see Eba?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2010)

Thing I like about Haruto is he's smarter than Yamato was.
Thing I dislike about him is he isn't as raring to do things out of instinct and bitches much more when he gets dumped.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 16, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Eba? Where do you see Eba?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2010)

lol that's Suzuka.


----------



## Godot (Sep 16, 2010)

lol at 1000th post being "That's Suzuka."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 16, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> lol that's Suzuka.



Wait what


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's Eba at the bottom


----------



## newbieFans (Sep 17, 2010)

Zaru said:


> In before he actually starts feeling something for a different girl again and then SHE appears out of nowhere to fuck everything up
> 
> Haruto should have just hooked up with Kikukawa and be done with it
> 
> That girl must have been MAD in bed



I have the same feeling as well, this is just like other plot romance...

but Haruto should hooked akari or mishima..both have similarities to beat some senses into him..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Eba at the bottom



Notice how the images are numbered? Those are 4 different manga from that mangaka. I dunno the first and the fourth one, but the second is definitely Suzuka.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 17, 2010)

That's right Haruto. Go for Akari or Mishima. .. All according to how I like it. I hope he forgets Eba, and that the mangaka doesn't follow the (as a mutual crush thing) trope.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 17, 2010)

Haruto is probably going to go after the girl doesn't want him. He probably enjoys the hunt more then the feast.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 17, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Haruto is probably going to go after the girl doesn't want him. He probably enjoys the hunt more then the feast.



Because he still doesn't know how is to feast with a girl


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Notice how the images are numbered? Those are 4 different manga from that mangaka. I dunno the first and the fourth one, but the second is definitely Suzuka.



I'm talking about the bottom one in that pic. Yes the top is Suzuka but unless she grew out her hair and started to look less manly, then the bottom one is definitely eba 

Unless its from some other manga that looks like Eba..


----------



## Gene (Sep 17, 2010)

lol I don't think anybody is arguing that Eba is at the bottom. The guys above we're referring to the top pic of Suzuka since it was placed on the same page thus the confusion.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2010)

Wait, how does Suzuka look manly?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 18, 2010)

105 SCANS are out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sounds like Nanami got herself a BF by the way she said "you're to late."


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

First girl tits!  I guess it's something about Hiroshima's water~


----------



## Random Member (Sep 18, 2010)

You'll win someday, Asuka...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> 105 SCANS are out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Probably, she's pretty much going the same route as Honoka


----------



## Frostman (Sep 18, 2010)

"It like any cute girl will do for me..." He finally noticed. Wow

Nanami is definatly the prettiest, i bet if she trolled a little, she could easily snatch Haruto. Mishima is gonna need some drama if she is to compete with her and Eba.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2010)

Kanzaki really is a traitor, now Asuka is all by her lonesome in the chest department


----------



## Lupin (Sep 19, 2010)

Kanzaki and Asuka looks almost the same. I mistook them for each other a lot. Kanzaki really seemed like a good best friend at that moment, they're probably better off as best friends instead I guess.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

^Which is why they're personalities are nothing alike.  Personally, I have no trouble telling them apart, or even from Yui and Suzuka for that matter.  Seo is an expert on drawing short haired girls, so distinguishable.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

I really wanna know if women talk about breast size's like Asuka does. . That aren't sluts of course >_>

MORE BREASTS WOAH!


----------



## BVB (Sep 19, 2010)

have we already seen eba's tits? :ho


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2010)

No, we haven't.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

Girl who wins tits are saved for last, sometimes not even a full shot.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't understand why everyone wants to see her (Eba) tits


----------



## BVB (Sep 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Girl who wins tits are saved for last, sometimes not even a full shot.



i don't want her to win. 

harem for haruto is obviously the best choice.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 19, 2010)

Kanzaki said that is too late and we saw her tits, maybe she has a boyfriend or has definitely given up on Kirishima. Anyway she is a big loss for the harem


----------



## Frostman (Sep 19, 2010)

Knowing Haruto, once he finds out he cant have her, he will end up chasing her again.


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2010)

Didn't we see Suzuka's tits first?


----------



## Frostman (Sep 19, 2010)

I think Honoka's tits were seen in the first chapter. I know it was very early, cause i remember thinking it was the best manga ever when it happen.


----------



## Godot (Sep 19, 2010)

So then what are the chances we will never see Eba's tits? 

I had a vision where the last ever page of this manga is just a double-spread of her breasts.


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2010)

lol I'm looking back at Suzuka's first chapter. First tits shown were from the two neighbor girls.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

Gene said:


> lol I'm looking back at Suzuka's first chapter. First tits shown were from the two neighbor girls.



Nobody ever implied we saw Suzuka's tits first.  In fact, the only thing we've been saying is that Suzuka's tits (or rather, tit) was the last topless shot we saw in the series.


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2010)

Was talking to Frostman, bros.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh I thought he meant the first chapters (like earlier)  Honoka's tits were only shown once, which disappointed me.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 19, 2010)

I guess i was mistaken, its been a while. All i remember is Yamato getting an eye full.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 20, 2010)

_Damn this manga is weird_

_Could you guys imagine someone living this story out in todays society _

_God this would fucking suck to live out_

_How has haruto not lost all faith in women yet _


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2010)

He's chasing after a girl, ditches his friends and hometown just for the slight possible chance that she might have LIED about having a boyfriend. Which she didn't. 

Meanwhile, half of the female cast want to massage his testicles. 
I don't like how in this kind of manga, there's always so much beating around the bush and bad timing.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 20, 2010)

_But now that I'm high and re reading this manga _

_For some odd reason I want Haruto to end up with Eba still  _

_And I think Ebas tits were shown early on_

_But they were a bit covered by a towel I think _


----------



## Lupin (Sep 22, 2010)

Translation was pretty bad and choppy. But I guess we can't all be choosers. Asuka looked really good in that chapter. 


*Spoiler*: _106_ 




It kind of seems like Kirishima is asking her that out of pity imo. I understand that there's off screen development and stuff, but it really seems kind of sudden, since we don't really see them much today in the manga. It kind of looks like he's asking her that out of pity.

I predict rejection


----------



## Frostman (Sep 22, 2010)

Predictions for next chapter: Eba appears to ruin everyones happiness.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 22, 2010)

She will probably agree to go out with him and they do end up going to college together. But then... dun dun dun(dramatic sound effect), Eba will go to the same college.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 22, 2010)

That seems likely too


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 22, 2010)

Noooooo Haruto you have to be with Eba >____<


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 22, 2010)

_This story doesn't make any fucking sense but why does it anger me >____<_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

Scan for ch.106 is out now.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 23, 2010)

I feel like things going sour between those two is something just waiting to happen. I'm happy for Asuka, though. It'll probably be nice while it lasts...


----------



## 8 (Sep 23, 2010)

i hope this manga ends next week. would be my favorite ending.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

You mean there was some actual progress this week? Good seeing that both were upfront with their feelings.

Sure, we all know their relationship will be doomed to fail because she isn't "The One" but sometimes it's about the journey and not just the final destination.


----------



## 8 (Sep 23, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> You mean there was some actual progress this week?



^not quite.

out of these girls i like asuka the most. if it were to end next week the only possible outcome would be haruto x asuka.

just me being biased.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

^It has the potential to blossom into an actual relationship. One that's inevitably doomed but a relationship nonetheless.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 23, 2010)

Please Asuka win, pleasee you have to save Haruto from Eba 

Next chapter i want Eba to take a shuttle heading Mars  But maybe Haruto would follow her even up there.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 23, 2010)

Everyone is always like

"Omg lets do this together"

A little while later...

"I take it back"

It's gotten too common


----------



## Frostman (Sep 23, 2010)

You guys are really setting yourself up for a huge disappointment


----------



## 8 (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm not expecting too much from haruto x asuka though. most of their relationship was developed off screen. the author didn't even care enough to build it up.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 23, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Please Asuka win, pleasee you have to save Haruto from Eba
> 
> Next chapter i want Eba to take a shuttle heading Mars  But maybe Haruto would follow her even up there.


_Nooooo Haruto has to end up with Eba

How can the author destroy their make believe relationship >___<

Whoooo gave him the right to do that 
_


----------



## Lupin (Sep 24, 2010)

^

You're joking.. _Right_?


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 24, 2010)

_That is the thing that angers me 

I'm not joking 

I hate eba

What a bitch

But I've honestly re-read this manga several times, and every time I read it my mind comes to the same answer and that is that Haruto has to end up with Eba

He haasssss tooooo>____<
_


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 29, 2010)

*CH 107*
Don't fuck up Haruto!


----------



## Godot (Sep 29, 2010)

He will fuck up. At least he manned up at the beginning, though.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm sure I'll be looking back on this and laughing in a few chapters.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I'm sure I'll be looking back on this and laughing in a few chapters.



 Definitely


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

calm before the storm


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

This situation is too cute and works too well to have a happy end


----------



## Frostman (Sep 29, 2010)

Urk!!! this chapter was nauseating. Hurry up Eba, i want to see Haruto miserable.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2010)

That's right Haruto, he sure set Asuka straight 

So, how long until some major drama comes up and tears them apart? 

One or two chapters?


----------



## Frostman (Sep 29, 2010)

i hope its half way through the next chapter.


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

the author is obviously not interested in this pairing. he probably time-skip again, and we get some major off-screen development. off-screen because the mangaka (forgot his name) couldn't care less. then just one chapter to show them as an established couple. the chapter after that the drama starts.


----------



## BVB (Sep 29, 2010)

good chapter.
i liked it.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2010)

Next chapter: They having so much fun omg so cute. Chapter after on the last page.

Eba. Destroyer of relationships.

O WAIT YOU KNOW WHAT'D BE BETTER? If she shows up in the station next chapter. Right on the 4th fucking page.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 29, 2010)

^ I'm already feeling the rage


----------



## Lupin (Sep 30, 2010)

This chapter.. Was too calm. Too fluffy.

This is just fuel for the shitstorm that's about to hit us. But this chapter was still pretty sweet though.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2010)

Mo women mo problems


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 30, 2010)

Eba stay away from this couple 

You have already destroyed NanamiXHaruto now GTFO to another manga, you need another challenge like aiding Madara to break the pairing NarutoXSasuke


----------



## Saiko (Sep 30, 2010)

I bet Eba is pregnant with Haruto


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2010)

This isn't Suzuka


----------



## Frostman (Sep 30, 2010)

If she does happen, i bet she will stay quiet about it until the day of Haruto and Mishima's wedding.


----------



## 8 (Sep 30, 2010)

let me guess how the shitstorm starts.

eba is still very depressed. dumbass tries to cheer her up. they start getting along. dumbass talks about eba when he's with asuka. the only thing in his mind is eba, eba, eba.. asuka not very amused.

not to mention, he will forget askua's b-day.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 1, 2010)

_And then Haruto will end up with Eba ... Exactly the way it should be _


----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 1, 2010)

Now I'm not sure how this will go down but I'm hoping its a bit more subtle. For example, the couple is together for a while but for what ever reason, lets just pretend she fell off a cliff and on to the plot, EBA comes back into the story. Hey were just friends la la la. Haruto may even stand his ground and repel the mighty couple killing vibe but his not so well endowed girlfriend sees him happiest with (that which will be not named)and decides to do the "right" think and break up.

Now if I were playing manga god for a moment, I would change things up a bit. I think the couple is solid and that the plot should instead bring back Eba's dark past and have Haruto playing detective. Let me throw out a dark example, imagine out of no where you find out Eba is dead! Haruto will be driven to learning what happened but at the same time keeping his relationship stable, in a sense improving it through light conflict. What I'm getting at is to actually have Eba playing a friend, giving relationships more depth than normal. Maybe look at what Honey and Clover does. Keep in mind also that I have as much hope of this happening as a kid with no legs standing up, but hope I shall.


----------



## Godot (Oct 1, 2010)

lizardo221 said:


> Now I'm not sure how this will go down but I'm hoping its a bit more subtle. For example, the couple is together for a while but for what ever reason, lets just pretend she fell off a cliff and on to the plot, EBA comes back into the story. Hey were just friends la la la. Haruto may even stand his ground and repel the mighty couple killing vibe but his not so well endowed girlfriend sees him happiest with (that which will be not named)and decides to do the "right" think and break up.
> 
> Now if I were playing manga god for a moment, I would change things up a bit. I think the couple is solid and that the plot should instead bring back Eba's dark past and have Haruto playing detective. Let me throw out a dark example, imagine out of no where *you find out Eba is dead!* Haruto will be driven to learning what happened but at the same time keeping his relationship stable, in a sense improving it through light conflict. What I'm getting at is to actually have Eba playing a friend, giving relationships more depth than normal. Maybe look at what Honey and Clover does. Keep in mind also that I have as much hope of this happening as a kid with no legs standing up, but hope I shall.





> Eba is dead!



tbh I stopped reading here, and started fapping.


----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well it seems like that is too much after the biker friend dies but it puts a wierd twist to the overall plot. What is she to him that would drive him to care so much, right? No matter how he goes about it, my hope is that Eba is someone who Haruto in the end wants to help but not dwell on.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2010)

OK! 1 more chapter and it could turn into Suzuka if you know what I mean


----------



## Random Member (Oct 9, 2010)

That was cute.

I wonder what Asuka tastes like. ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## Gene (Oct 9, 2010)

So this is what it's like to enjoy this manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

Cute chapter and we all know the "first kiss" scene was inevitable. And what better way to have it then under falling snow on New Years.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice chapter :33 they looked exactly like Suzuka and Yamato, it's all so perfect and lovely to watch.. but i've the constant feeling that Eba can show up anytime to ruin everything  she is like a boogeyman


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

If and when something does cause a rift between Haruto and Auka I hope it's not Eba but something else entirely. I hate the thought of the managaka using her as a convenient tool to shake up the story whenever it starts getting stale. 

I know she'll eventually make her way back into the storyline but it doesn't have to be the cause of Asuka and Haruto's breakup.


----------



## Sferr (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice chapter, really enjoyed it. I give it 3 chapters before Eba shows up and ruins everything.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 10, 2010)

Another fluffy chapter. Enjoyable but I have a feeling that more drama will ensue soon.


----------



## Godot (Oct 13, 2010)

Mangaka taking a week break to 'gather materials'... rather stock up on rations before the shitstorm finally appears.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 13, 2010)

That last panel got to me.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 13, 2010)

Good chapter, especially the ending.

Though all these Haruto's remarks about never leaving his current girlfriend's side are laughable to read.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2010)

I think we all know who that Kimino originally belongs 
Suzuka reference GET.

I enjoyed the heart warming scene when they announced their relationship in front of Kyosuke's grave. It almost like old times =/


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2010)

Asuka is definitely cute :33

But Asuka didn't have to say "Seriously just die!!" to an already dead person 

Fun chapters so far. But he's taking a break next week! Something big is gonna happen


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2010)

Eba: I'm pregnant 

Haruto: Deal with it

Asuka: Lets hold hands Haruto

Haruto: ok

GOOD END


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2010)

More like 

Eba: I'm pregnant

Haruto: We never had sex. You cheated on me. GTFO

Asuka n Haruto live happily ever after.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 13, 2010)

Godot said:


> Mangaka taking a week break to 'gather materials'... rather stock up on rations before the shitstorm finally appears.



Was thinking the same thing when I read that lol.
Asuka is so damn cute even when she's mad, if Eba does come and screws things up, I'd prefer a School Days ending over hers haha.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 13, 2010)

Mina >>>>>>>>>>>>> Mishima

That is all.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 13, 2010)

shes asuka now bro


----------



## Lupin (Oct 13, 2010)

It's hard to imagine them breaking up after promising right infront of her brother's grave.. It's gonna get painful to read the drama soon


----------



## blueblip (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya know, I was initially all "wuteva" about Asuka and Haruto, 'cause they're going to break up and all. But seriously, their relationship seems a lot more natural than Haruto and Eba's ever was. Liked this last chapter, especially the thought about 'telling' Kyosuke before going public.

Too bad Haruto's going to shit over his friend's grave by going after Eba.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 14, 2010)

_I don't understand

How long did he know that biker guy 

Why does he like him so much 

He stole his woman 
_


----------



## Frostman (Oct 14, 2010)

It was a month i think, maybe more. I guess it was one of those love at first sight things. Except between guys.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 14, 2010)

Bros over hoes man. Bros over hoes.


----------



## Godot (Oct 22, 2010)

So apparently in chapter 110...


*Spoiler*: __ 



1 year time skip


----------



## Frostman (Oct 22, 2010)

Got any links?


----------



## Godot (Oct 22, 2010)

Just a rumour from 2ch. Another rumour is that it's ending in 5 weeks time...


----------



## Gene (Oct 29, 2010)

Chapter 110 by Red Hawk is out.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol at the ambiguous "Locked on"


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 29, 2010)

The chapter was nice and promising, and no sign of the witch Eba so it's all fine.And maybe a new yandere showed up, poor Kirishima 

lol @ Takashi


----------



## Lupin (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome. No signs of Eba at all. Maybe she won't be returning .

Add new girl to his harem ..


----------



## Gene (Oct 29, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Awesome. No signs of Eba at all. Maybe she won't be returning .


oh u**


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

The hair and glasses hide it, but the girl looks very similar to Eba.  And Seo does well at differientiating(?) girls so it may not be coincidental.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 29, 2010)

What's up with all this timeskip crap? It would be nice to see some actual development for once.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 29, 2010)

The new girl is a babe. She seems like an older woman too.. And WTF, Nanami is back on the battlefield as well. Too bad for Asuka, she never really had a chance. And its only a matter of time before SHE comes back.

The dude from the tennis club seems annoyingly familiar.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

Blackmasta said:


> What's up with all this timeskip crap? It would be nice to see some actual development for once.



It isn't like these timeskips are happening 20 chapters into the series


----------



## 8 (Oct 29, 2010)

Frostman said:


> The new girl is a babe. She seems like an older woman too.. And WTF, Nanami is back on the battlefield as well. Too bad for Asuka, she never really had a chance. *And its only a matter of time before SHE comes back.*
> 
> The dude from the tennis club seems annoyingly familiar.


"SHE" who's name shall not be mentioned. 

lets wait and see if "SHE" ends up in the same class as haruto.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmh...didn't expect a one year time skip. Well, they managed to have the entire cast together in college, so let's see how things progress. 

And that new girl Haruto met might be trouble...


----------



## Sferr (Oct 29, 2010)

So, a new girl appears. I'm actually fed up with those new girls. I want to rest from them already. A nice, filler, no-new girl arc would be nice.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd actually like for the resturant chick to come back...


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 29, 2010)

Where is Eba >_<


----------



## BVB (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been rereading this story the last two days and now I know since when I hate Eba.

The chapter she moved to Tokyo I started to hate her.. I even rooted for her in the chapters before but now she's just fucking annoying.


----------



## ichi 15 (Nov 3, 2010)

Is there anyone who doesn't hate Eba for his behavior ? maybe girls but not boys.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2010)

ichi 15 said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't hate Eba for his behavior ? maybe girls but not boys.


_I love EBA >_____<

I'm a boy O.o
_


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2010)

I like Eba as well, distant girls are a welcome new thing.


----------



## 8 (Nov 3, 2010)

i liked eba at the begin. but to me she seems unredeemable now. i don't think the mangaka could possibly make me like her again. an eba ending would ruin it for me.


----------



## BVB (Nov 4, 2010)

new girl is damn hot.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 4, 2010)

I wonder if Haruto will let himself fall prey to the charms of an older woman.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 4, 2010)

Older women sure are ambitious Σ(゜д゜....

Not that I dislike her but Shiori is rubbin' me the wrong way.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 4, 2010)

So Akari and Kiyomi joined the hot spring circle


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 4, 2010)

New girl works fast!


----------



## 8 (Nov 4, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> New girl works fast!


she's a pro.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2010)

Haruto needs to hit it.  I would love that sort of drama in the manga and before he gets to the main girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2010)

Amaya does have a mature air to her, so it's no surprise that she'd be a few years older than Haruto. Although she is coming on kind of strong. I wonder what's her angle?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 4, 2010)

Do it Haruto, Asuka did tell you to go have some fun.


----------



## lizardo221 (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonna bet now some random person Haruto knows comes right by as the gears in his head click, saving him from what could be an interesting night. On a side note, I really don't know what this author is trying to do with the plot right now. It just seems like one giant filler arc or something but maybe it ties in...maybe??


----------



## Frostman (Nov 4, 2010)

Im thinking she is going to end up like the last girl with the glasses. Cause thats exactly how it has been going so far.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't this manga stop introducing new girls that are interested in Kirishima


----------



## iamthewalrus (Nov 5, 2010)

...nuff said


----------



## Lupin (Nov 5, 2010)

Damnn. Older women. .. They sure are something.



			
				Bleach said:
			
		

> Can't this manga stop introducing new girls that are interested in Kirishima



and this.

I don't really know what to expect from this manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn, Haruto should have stayed clear of her from the very start. Something tells me that somewhere down the line the picture will be accidentally released or shown to somebody >_<


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 12, 2010)

And he ended to be blackmailed


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUCK

THAT BITCH


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2010)

*No good deed goes unpunished*. 

Haruto can attest to that now.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 12, 2010)

I knew it was too good to be true, well it's better than Eba showing up lol.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't this manga ever have conflict without the women being bitches?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

He showed weakness, at that moment he could have just as easily seduced her then faked her out when he took the camera.  Or say there would be more where that came from if she didn't blackmail him.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Nov 12, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I knew it was too good to be true, well it's better than Eba showing up lol.



Oh, don't worry about that. She'll make her grand appearance soon.  And then all would understand the meaning of hell on earth.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 12, 2010)

Dame if that happen to me, i would have snatched the camera from her and threw it out the window.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2010)

But it's on a server, dude.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 12, 2010)

Then i'd throw her out the window.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2010)

To be honest

Most females in kimi no iru machi need to be thrown out of windows


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

Destruction of property is frowned upon when dealing with a lawyer's daughter.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 13, 2010)

I frown upon the lawyer's daughter


----------



## 8 (Nov 13, 2010)

she could be lying about her lawyer father. maybe she played some roles in adult movies. and thats how she's rich and got porn magazines around.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Then i'd throw her out the window.



That would have went over well with such a litigious family.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 13, 2010)

8 said:


> she could be lying about her lawyer father. maybe she played some roles in adult movies. and thats how she's rich and got porn magazines around.


_Damn a pornstar _


----------



## BVB (Nov 13, 2010)

what a blackmailing bitch.

and haruto is a naive idiot


----------



## 8 (Nov 13, 2010)

a camera in her room is also suspicious. 

now i think of it, a pornstar wouldn't quite fit in this kind of manga. maybe she's just a simple webcam girl.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2010)

How is that suspicious?  I keep a camera system in my house for guests.

Can't trust anyone


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

I like this new glasses-girl. :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2010)

Haruto is falling into Shiori's pace hard and fast. I still can't believe she went through such lengths to entrap him like that, even if it's to become a mangaka.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 19, 2010)

Haruto you fool, that bitch is obviously lieing. Every last bit of it. Mangaka, LOL, who would believe such a sob story. I bet she isn't even from a family of lawyers. You better do a background check before you get conned out of everything you own.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 19, 2010)

Dumb Haruto.. I wont fall into that trap on purpose. I will just say I was naive.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 20, 2010)

He could be dumb or naive but if the "trap" is about to go to a love hotel with a baby like her then i think that it's all going to be fine


----------



## BVB (Nov 26, 2010)

obvious thing that happened was obvious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2010)

*sighs* Haruto keeps getting screwed over whenever he's with that girl and now Kanzaki has seen them in a compromising situation.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 26, 2010)

This is what Haruto gets for not telling that chick to kick rocks in the first place.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 26, 2010)

What a tweeeeest at the end.


----------



## 8 (Nov 26, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> obvious thing that happened was obvious.


indeed, too obvious. such a clich?. while reading the chapter i already had in mind it would turn out like this by the end of it. and it happened. stories like this everything that can go wrong, will go wrong.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 26, 2010)

Meh who else than Kanzaki, the only girl in this manga that is unable to keep a secret


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2010)

Why do manga like this always rely on events like that, considering how astronomically small the probability for them to happen is? 

Why would she be in an area with love hotels
WHY


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw this coming a mile away, either that or some rumor would spread of those two going into that hotel.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thought it was his GF for a second. Also FUCKING DROPPED


----------



## Lupin (Nov 28, 2010)

At least the girl's hot.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone else fap to ch 105?


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 28, 2010)

_What I also fail to understand is how, every time a chick in a manga falls, her clothes just magically start to remove themselves _>_>


----------



## BVB (Nov 28, 2010)

Nightmare said:


> _What I also fail to understand is how, every time a chick in a manga falls, her clothes just magically start to remove themselves _>_>



why is it only happening in manga?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

Should have just hit it and quit it :/


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm loving Asuka :33 
Haruto would be a real clutz if he'll manage to create another suspicious situation, it was hilarious in the coffe bar, the girls looked like demons .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL, they're growing in numbers 

And there's no way this can end so easily, right? 

Haruto's one lucky man if that's the case.


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

asuka is one damn nice girl. 
and kanzaki getting jealous because of the kiss with akari?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2010)

I dawwwwww'd


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2010)

Well that owned typical manga cliches just now. Unexpected.

What a girl


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

If the manga would end now, we would have a happy ending. :33


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2010)

Haruto gets around.  I'm pretty sure none of his harem would resist if he made a move.  If one gets jealous just move onto her.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> If the manga would end now, we would have a happy ending. :33



It won't end until you know who comes back.


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

Vino said:


> It won't end until you know who comes back.



The dark evil witch eba. 

Hopefully Rin appears and tells everyone that eba has become a lesbian. :ho


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2010)

Well.... the saddest part about that chapter was that her reaction was.... unexpected. The way everything has gone so far made me think that she would go the usual way and ignore him and w/e and then situation gets worse and shit. 

Hot damn.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 2, 2010)

I knew Asuka would've been great. If that's not the ending couple I will


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2010)

Ice said:


> I knew Asuka would've been great. If that's not the ending couple I will



She's easy mode right now. No drama, no issues - How the hell is that supposed to be the final ending couple?


----------



## Frostman (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh wow, Asuka was so cute with how trusting she is. Its gonna be so hard brutal when Haruto messes up again.

I really like angry Kanzaki, she is so scary.

Good to see Mina is still doing well.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2010)

Where's my rage dose?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, at least that answers questions about it ending.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 11, 2010)

Haruto needs to plow that. ( ﾟヮﾟ)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 11, 2010)

So basically she trusted him because he is a virgin country boy inexperienced with girls 

Asuka is so cute :33 Haruto it's time to affirm the relationship


----------



## Bleach (Dec 11, 2010)

They gonna go to the love hotel.

Eba will be working there.

Well shit.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 11, 2010)

^ I was thinking the same thing. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2010)

Asuka and Haruto won't do the deed. We all know something is going to happen to prevent them from going through with it. 

I did like Asuka's line of reasoning. If he can't even try anything on his girlfriend, like he'd actually be able to try something with someone else.


----------



## lizardo221 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmm, no idea where this plot wants to go but I'm ok with it right now lol.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2010)

In b4 Haruto pulls a Yamato-with-Yui


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 12, 2010)

Do eeeeeettttt! This will seal the deal for sure.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 12, 2010)

My reaction was

FUUUUUUUUUU-


then

HNNNNGGGHHH


Best girl in Kimi


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2010)

I like how he said he's not that impressive himself

What was he talking about exactly...


----------



## Random Member (Dec 24, 2010)

>The end to this chapter


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 24, 2010)

A dose of rage at the start of the christmas day :33 
This gurlz doing shopping near the love hotels 

Part time job = shitstorm incoming
The part time jop in Suzuka was the most dramatic choice of the story


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2010)

Seriously, that Love Hotel must be in a very busy and well traveled part of the city if Haruto can continuously run into his friends while exiting the place


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Seriously, that Love Hotel must be in a very busy and well traveled part of the city if Haruto can continuously run into his friends while exiting the place



Is it really a coincidence?

Maybe the friends visit love hotels too... often. Together.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2010)

Y they so mad tho?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 25, 2010)

Haruto's the only real fucking cockblock. GTFO.


----------



## BVB (Dec 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Y they so mad tho?



they want to take his virginity. :ho


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ch 118 zedex's translation
Ch.32

Asuka received some fresh vegetables, so she was at Haruto's door hoping he'll cook something out of it...
then on the way to university, Asuka was talking about the manga she was reading earlier spoiling Haruto...
then the Senpai from the club came over and invited Haruto for a meet that night, with girls (4v4) and they were missing a guy so he wondered if Haruto would come... but he told him he has a girlfriend... and seeing Asuka beside him, the senpai looked disappointed... then Asuka said why not go? since he seems troubled... happily the Senpai said he'll make sure nothing happens with him...

at night, Haruto seemed uninterested but the senpai told him to make sure to look happy when the girls show up...
when they came, the one at the front was none other than the "Space Witch" Eba... Yuzuki...


----------



## Bleach (Dec 25, 2010)

I was one chapter too late 

Fuck!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 25, 2010)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we are Seo with your evil side


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2010)

WHY

GOD WHY


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2010)

This is excellent.

I wonder if the point about not wanting to hurt your girlfriend instead of actually loving her is gonna come up again like it did in Suzuka, it was surprisingly insightful for anime.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Evil bitch  only one panel=1 gigawatt of rage 

she dumped him twice with terrible manners and now she is going happily out for parties, i cannot stand this please someone has to kill her


----------



## BVB (Dec 30, 2010)

damn, she's looking good.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2010)

Man I love this girl, Haruto needs to dump the flat chest and make a wife out of this broad.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh man its too soo. I need to go out and buy a table with lots of expensive things on it, so i can flip it when things get good.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 31, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 4, 2011)

Eba was great before the Tokyo arc now she needs to be punished.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2011)

Someone remind me, what was the situation when they last parted ways?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 4, 2011)

Something about bikerbro agreeing to do the operation and Eba saying that they should stop seeing each other.


----------



## Sferr (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, we all knew she would sooner or later appear but still...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2011)

And of course this had to all go down at a mixer.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 6, 2011)

Asuka is so horny in the morning 

Oh please Seo now that the bitch has showed up it's good to let her go out of the picture forever


----------



## Random Member (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure how to feel about this but I sure am looking forward to the next chapter.

I also find it very amusing that he tried not to go in the first place.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

I uttered a hopeless german "NEIN" when eba appeared. FUUUCK


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 6, 2011)

Next chapter


----------



## Frostman (Jan 6, 2011)

I bet Haruto is never going to go to his mixers again. Nothing good ever comes out of them.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Vino said:


> Next chapter



If you take your liberty with the l, it looks like "Bieach" -> Biatch -> Bitch


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2011)

Man what a slut.

She just lost 2 guys and now she's going to a mixer


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 6, 2011)

I knew it, as soon as I forget about her she would pop up lol, but still my reaction was sort of like this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Guys, do you realize we actually have a VILLAIN? In a romance series?


----------



## BVB (Jan 6, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Guys, do you realize we actually have a VILLAIN? In a romance series?



SEO:


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 6, 2011)

And what a villain she is! Her villainy breaks the 4th wall! She even makes 404's pop up in online readers this chapter! 

But really, that bleach image... can that be the next chapter?  It fits too well.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jan 6, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Guys, do you realize we actually have a VILLAIN? In a romance series?





xingesealcmst said:


> And what a villain she is! Her villainy breaks the 4th wall! She even makes 404's pop up in online readers this chapter!



So true. 







Oh God, she's back.


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 6, 2011)

A town where you RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

Tvtropes is always right


----------



## Bleach (Jan 7, 2011)

I am not happy but it was gonna happen sooner or later.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 7, 2011)

I was about to say something related to the topic.

Then I read the end of the chapter.

NO

NO

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Frostman (Jan 7, 2011)

I wonder Haruto will tell Asuka about this.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish Haruto roundhouse kicked her by reflex, but sadly, it won't happen.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 7, 2011)

I bet Eba wants to get back together. Obviously she is looking for a relationship to have come to a mixer.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I bet Eba wants to get back together. Obviously she is looking for a relationship to have come to a mixer.



To be fair, if this story was told from Eba's perspective, the same could be assumed from Haruto. But he's just being dragged along.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind for a spinoff told from Eba's POV.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2011)

Since we're seeing it from Haruto's side, couldn't the same hold true for her? 

I'm so sure that she also got dragged into that and they told her to dress like a slut.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Then again... its Eba. She will fuck shit up just by existing.


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Then again... its Eba. She will fuck shit up just by existing.



Oh so EBA now is a cosmic entity in this manga, so powerful that even seo can't bring himself to erase eba completely


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2011)

It's almost like her entire purpose is to fuck Haruto over.



If it wasn't for her, who knows how long ago he would have been plowing the shit out of Kanzaki.



Oh kanzaki ch 105


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

All the readers are now cursed. We will all meet our own real life version of Eba that will continue to fuck our love life up.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 7, 2011)

^ At first I lol'd. Then I realized I had no love life to fuck up.

I predict:
Eba forced into the meeting too;
His friends being surprised they know each other;
Have them paired up for the date.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Then again... its Eba. She will fuck shit up just by existing.





raphxenon said:


> Oh so EBA now is a cosmic entity in this manga, so powerful that even seo can't bring himself to erase eba completely





Zaru said:


> All the readers are now cursed. We will all meet our own real life version of Eba that will continue to fuck our love life up.



....  That's a depressing thought to consider. 

Regarding what happens next- whether Eba was also forced to the party or not, i can see the plot skipping to "you know each other?" -->  --> everyone later  as .  And poor asuka will be trolled hard. somehow. 

I'm bracing myself for the inevitable .  (Oddly enough, Tvtropes thinks that harutoxeba was supposedly sunk with Kazama's death. I think that troper's too hopeful.)

And yes... stuck in a tvtropes session


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 7, 2011)

It's time for Haruto to show some manliness, dump Eba like shit and go out wild all the night with Asuka 

But we all know that in the Seo's world this is not going to happen


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Haruto and manliness  Good one


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2011)

Well he did it before when he pulled Eba away from Kanzaki's older bro, during the festival and confessed.


But now things are different.



Who knows, they might not end up with each other during the mixer.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Who knows, they might not end up with each other during the mixer.



Ahahahaheuhuehuehuehue


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Who knows, they might not end up with each other during the mixer.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 10, 2011)

_Eba's back _


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jan 14, 2011)

Strict curfew anyone?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 14, 2011)

This bitch has no changed at all  Trying again to stole him from another girl

Curfew? What a lame excuse in order to get some time alone with Haruto 

"I've changed my cell number" is that supposed to be a joke? 
She was the one who cut Haruto off of her life by changing the cellphone.. ok my rage has reached the maximum threshold


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 14, 2011)

Haruto should have black-listed her number on the spot.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2011)

This went... way too smooth. 

Shit's brewing up here.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 14, 2011)

Eba should have said "He's my ex-boyfriend and a friend of my ex-boyfriend" to make her sound like the annoying slut she has become.

They also seemed too comfortable. Where was the expected awkwardness?

I want a girl like Asuka though


----------



## Random Member (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah that was alot less eventful that I was expecting or hoping for.

On a different note, Eba looks prettier than I remember.  ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2011)

Random Member said:


> On a different note, Eba looks prettier than I remember.  ◕ ◡ ◕



LOOK WHAT SHE'S DOING TO YOU


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea, what the fuck was the point of this whole thing?


Was this the only thing, plot wise, that the mangaka could have come up with to bring Eba back into the picture?
_

"hmmm........how can I get Eba back into the story, but have her meet Haruto while Asuka isn't there..........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm




......Oh I KNOW......a MIXER, DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!"_


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 14, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Yeah that was alot less eventful that I was expecting or hoping for.
> 
> On a different note, Eba looks prettier than I remember.  ◕ ◡ ◕


It's a trap!


----------



## Frostman (Jan 14, 2011)

So will Haruto tell Asuka or will she find out when she goes through his phone. And how insecure will she when she finds out.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2011)

When she gets mad, Haruto is gonna backhand her and be like _"BITCH!!!! I didn't want to go to that shit but you were like "ok I trust you", and now you're mad? *backhand again*"_


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

Eba wants Haruto's cock again, because he has a GF.  It's inevitable.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 14, 2011)

Why else would they exchange numbers?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2011)

I just checked some random chapters from back then before Haruto moved.

You know, when Eba wasn't THE WITCH yet.


----------



## Yush (Jan 14, 2011)

_It's all part of Eba's master plan eh..._


----------



## Frostman (Jan 14, 2011)

What are the chances of the glasses girl and Eba mutually destroying each other?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2011)

Damn Eba, you couldn't have let end it there. Future drama might have possibly been avoided if she just said farewell, but noooooooo, she just had to ask Haruto to exchange numbers. 

She has to be high if she even think she could maintain a friendship of any sort with Haruto with all the drama those two have been through. The humane thing would have been to make small talk as they were this chapter and said bye and went on their individual way. 

/rant


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2011)

The instant she told everyone that he was her _ex's friend_, Haruto should have just left.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2011)

^I thought it'd have been cooler for Haruto to just casually say "Yeah no...we used to go out together" just for her expression.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 15, 2011)

Smoke said:


> The instant she told everyone that he was her _ex's friend_, Haruto should have thrown a drink at her face, called her a bitch and just left.



fixed 

Oh and...



Heh pretty spot on.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 15, 2011)

It just had to happen. 

Not looking forward to this. I wish i'd read the chapters when Eba wasn't _the witch._ But that'll just ruin the witch effect for me.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> fixed
> 
> Oh and...
> 
> ...



This part had me laughing cuz that's exactly what's happened in HNI before


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 16, 2011)

just as planned zac version to stir up my rage in this manga


----------



## Smoke (Jan 16, 2011)

Is that beaver? Doesn't look girly enough to be beever


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2011)

That's Zac Efron.


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry i mixed it up, damn zac please don't appear on death note


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Jan 17, 2011)

As much as it kills me to say this, when Eba isn't screwing with peoples feelings she's pretty likeable. I thought the chapter was going to make me rage, but her and Haruto felt a lot more natural than Haruto and Asuka. (Though I prefer Asuka over Eba.)

Either way, manga lacks Shiho.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 18, 2011)

Ice said:


> It just had to happen.
> 
> Not looking forward to this. I wish i'd read the chapters when Eba wasn't _the witch._ But that'll just ruin the witch effect for me.


_Do it _


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh there were Ayato and Miho talking about Yamato, sure Miho has grown up 

The situation between Haruto and Asuka is too idyllic to be true


----------



## Random Member (Jan 20, 2011)

Bubi said:


> The situation between Haruto and Asuka is too idyllic to be true



I kind of think so too, though not nearly as much as before. At this point I'll probably be hit hard when something happens between them when I least expect it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2011)

How

How can something be so perfect

THIS WILL BE A DISASTER


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 20, 2011)

It took me a moment to recall who the two were.  I like the continuity and cameos.  

It's chapters like these that will fuel my rage when the troll from Eba arrives.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2011)

YO HARUTO I'M REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU AND IMMA LET YOU FINISH

BUT I WAS ONE OF THE BEST GIRLFRIENDS OF ALL TIME
OF ALL TIME


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 20, 2011)

The chapter after: "I’m sooooo sorry to Haruto and his friends and his girlfriend (and the readers). I will apologize to Haruto 2mrw. Much respect!" and etc, etc.

But in all seriousness, the relationship with Asuka's developing into a better one than the side relationship in Suzuka did.  And Haruto does seem to be getting over Eba fairly well- I suppose it helps that it's been 2 years.  Man, if (should it be when?) Eba trolls them, it would be pretty depressing.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 20, 2011)

The scene looked kind of like a kid looking for a bug under a rock. _"Hmm. I wonder what's under here?"_

Seriously, when you're in that position, you don't lift up the shirt. You pull it back.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 20, 2011)

The calm before the storm...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2011)

Was that Suzuka or Nanami cooking?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2011)

Once again, we get some more Suzuka cameos thrown into this series which I don't mind in the slightest. 

And there was no real possibility of Asuka and Haruto actually taking their relationship to the next level this chapter. You knew that there would be some type of interference and the fact that he lives with his sister is more than enough reason to believe they'd be interrupted


----------



## Frostman (Jan 20, 2011)

Uma say it was Nananmi since Suzuka only knows how to cook eggs in microwaves.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps she improved?  Jk.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like shit's gonna come up now. It had to happen sooner or later anyway. I don't mind the manga being about Asuka and Haruto trying getting laid though .


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 26, 2011)

I can already see how Seo is trying to expose us to Eba bit by bit so that we won't be as shocked when Haruto dumps Asuka for her.  Well I for one will not be fooled!


----------



## Bleach (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea... here comes the obvious "Oh I see her a lot now and my feelings are coming back. I r confused"


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 26, 2011)

And still Haruto is continuing to not mention to Asuka that he has seen Eba.. now twice  we are on track towards the fatal misunderstantment 

Eba has returned to act like the girl that everyone loved at the start of the manga, and Haruto too isn't showing any trace of resentment like if nothing has happened.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 26, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> I can already see how Seo is trying to expose us to Eba bit by bit so that we won't be as shocked when Haruto dumps Asuka for her.  Well I for one will not be fooled!



I know, right? It's like Seo's trying to slowly trying to get Eba on our good sides again.  And actually, I suppose with 2 years, I can understand how their friendship resets/normalizes, but still! 

Won't be fooled by this ridiculous plot.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2011)

Probability manipulator Eba strikes again


----------



## Random Member (Jan 26, 2011)

Feelin' kind of similar to everyone else so far but I can't say I wouldn't mind Eba stirring things up. I think things had been kind of stale ever since a little bit after black-mail girl was introduced.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2011)

Well you know, things can't go well forever, that would be boring in the long run (at least with this kind of maturity rating)


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2011)

Another chance to get Eba in the story goes unwasted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2011)

Baahh...he ran into Eba again. I see their going to slowly increase her presence. And here I am liking AsukaxHaruto.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 26, 2011)

I was reading the chapter and as soon as they mentioning Haruto getting a part time in a _convenience store_ i got a feeling Eba would show up.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

Expressions on the last page were priceless.  

Anyway, it's obvious Eba is craving Haruto's cock.  She just _had_ to go in to see him.  She just _had_ to get Ice cream. (She was going out with friends too!)  She just _had_ to act tsundere.  It's just her and her hand tonight however.


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 26, 2011)

guy's it's inevitable, remember seo's promise from suzuka that in his next work it will be honoka right?

guess who is honoka in this story


*Spoiler*: __ 




*EBA*




she is now a Cosmic being in this manga, has hax plot manipulation, and a reality warper and sooner or later asuka and haruto will break up, let's cherish the moment while they are still together after that i don't know anymore


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 26, 2011)

Next thing you know, Haruto will be taking a shit and Eba will be in the next stall saying, So it is you Haruto-kun."


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2011)

Rin sure has grown.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2011)

"Ex-Girlfriend's little sister"

She just HAD to say it that way


----------



## Random Member (Feb 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> "Ex-Girlfriend's little sister"
> 
> She just HAD to say it that way



My thoughts exactly. Sometimes I wonder why what she does amuses me more than it upsets me lol.



Gene said:


> Rin sure has grown.



Indeed.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2011)

If thing couldn't get any worst for Haruto...geez, poor guy can't get a break.

I am happy to see Rin again, although i was hoping she wouldn't age too much. She seems less scary now. Her psycho eyes gave me chills.


----------



## BVB (Feb 3, 2011)

Gene said:


> Rin sure has grown.



In a good way.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2011)

You can take the bitch out of the drama but you can't take the drama out of the bitch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2011)

Haruto's expression on the final panel was epic. Haruto even tried to avoid drama by getting someone else to show Rin around and still comes back to bite him in the ass. He just can't win.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2011)

I got to hand it to haruto though, it takes a real pimp to stand up a girl like that and then  have her come looking for you.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 3, 2011)

Haruto always does that retarded shit

"Uh... oh.I..I ...*I shouldn't go*...Hey! Stop grabbing me like that"

/end subject

And of course Rin comes from nowhere and will try to sabotage Haruto >_>


----------



## raphxenon (Feb 4, 2011)

She's BACK!!!


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2011)

Seriously, Haruto?!?!?!?!!?



You're in the fucking lunchroom of the school where the girl you stood up, is currently taking a tour!!!!!! Of course she's gonna find you, and make your life miserable for standing her up, you fucker.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 4, 2011)

Eba Rin's revenge  Haruto do not ever disappoint a yandere 

The face that Haruto made in the last panel is priceless  

So it seems that the Eba sisters are about to ruin Haruto's life for the third time


----------



## Lupin (Feb 4, 2011)

Rin is hot as fuck though.


----------



## raphxenon (Feb 4, 2011)

rin might be hot, but sooner or later a shitstorm will bound to happen

kukuku


----------



## Sferr (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn, Haruto is way too soft. Should have just told her to GTFO.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 10, 2011)

^I feel the same way. He should know by now that shit goes to hell when Rin gets to meddling.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm starting to think Rin exists for the sole purpose of trying to make Haruto miserable.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 10, 2011)

Haruto is such a dumbass, the worst thing is that he is underestimating Rin and treating her like a little girl  

Asuka is the best girl in the world and Haruto doesn't deserve to be with her


----------



## Bleach (Feb 10, 2011)

Trooolllolololol


I'm tired of Haruto and his fail emotions. If this were a movie he'd be the shittiest character ever. Wait... he already is >____>


----------



## Gene (Feb 10, 2011)

Rin is so hot now that I don't even care anymore about the upcoming drama.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2011)

Runs in the family I guess


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess Rin is playing the part of that pop star in Suzuka and manipulating the doubt in Haruto's mind.  Of course if he's anything like Yamato, he's just going to fuck up more by trying too hard because it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2011)

So, not only did she have to go with that type of self-introduction but she also spilled the beans about the mixer? Wow, Rin 

And of course she throws out that life altering question at the very end. I sure hope doubt doesn't start slowly creeping up in the back of his head >__>


----------



## Frostman (Feb 10, 2011)

What is Rin's plan. Is she interested in Haruto or is sshe trying to split Haruto/Asuka up because big bro and big sis are being friendly again?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2011)

DUN DUN DUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




If I had to choose tho, I'd rather see Haruto with Rin over Eba.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha. Asuka and Haruto will get together at the end. through thick and thin.. I can feel it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2011)

Rin is trying her best to be as destructive to Haruto as her sister 

Also lol'd at "ME SHOW YOU GOOD TIME"


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2011)

I             raged


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 17, 2011)

This can't end well.....


----------



## Bleach (Feb 17, 2011)

Like I said before, Haruto is such a pussy when it comes to saying no.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 17, 2011)

In b4 Rin has Eba go on the date instead.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh Haruto!!


_"I love my girlfriend and I should stay here, but just to show Rin how much I love her, I'll take that bet."_


----------



## Random Member (Feb 17, 2011)

Seriously, Rin is able to lead this guy by the nose so easily.

I'm sure I'll laugh as much as I'll rage by the time the bet is over.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 17, 2011)

The drama is coming, i'm so sorry for Asuka, she's the best 

Yamato > Haruto by a landmass



Blackmasta said:


> In b4 Rin has Eba go on the date instead.



i second


----------



## Frostman (Feb 17, 2011)

You know what Haruto should do. Send Takashi there in his place again. Just for the lulz.


----------



## Goom (Feb 17, 2011)

Rin is so annoying.  The author should just kill her off like that other guy -__-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2011)

If only Asuka stayed awake a little longer. Now Haruto plans on going out with Rin without Asuka having prior knowledge. I do wonder what type of plan she's hatching...


----------



## luffyg2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Haruto is such a weird guy... who would fall for a obvious trap like that... and he really did not know what to say when Rin ask what he liked about Asuka... makes me think that she is probably right


----------



## Lupin (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, at least i'm pretty sure Eba isn't going to be the end-pairing. This way is simply too shitty for it to be a canon-couple.


----------



## Godot (Feb 18, 2011)

Judging by the recent chapters of the manga, I believe the ending is now clear:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Eba finds out Haruto and Asuka are going on holiday together.
She hijacks a truck.
Wait till she sees Haruto and Asuka having dirty hand-sex holding hands together down a street.
Runs the two of them down.
Both of them miraculously survive, in hospital.
Eba visits Asuka "looks like it's time to finish the job"
Smothers her with a pillow.
Goes to Haruto's room.
He has a bout of amnesia.
"... who are you?"
"........ I'm your girlfriend, Haruto-kun!"
Eba murders anyone who vaguely knows both her and Haruto, keeping her secret intact.
They get married. Quiet reception.
Eba wants to get pregant; they have sex.
She never does.
Eba aks why she hasn't gotten pregnant yet.
"I'm sorry Eba, but there is something I haven't told you."
"What?"
"I'm actually a robot sent from the future. In my timeline, Haruto finds out you killed everyone, and sets out learning the secret of immortality, hence giving him enough time to make a robotic version of himself and send me back in time. I am also a fully functioning time machine, and my purpose was to let you reverse time and undo the sins of your past"
Eba reprograms Mecha-Haruto, and sends herself back to the 1930s.
She marries Hitler. She then kills him in his sleep.
She becomes the new leader of Nazi Germany.
With her obviously superior intellect, she takes over the world.
Suddenly, she sees a new Haruto
"Hello Eba. I am Mecha-Haruto Mk.3"
"What happened to Mk.2?"
"He was used to warn future Haruto that sending Mk.1 back into the past would cause you to take over the world."
Mecha-Haruto Mk.1 and Mk.3 battle each other. Mk.3 is victorious.
He brutally tears Eba into pieces, leaving her soul to be eternally tortured down in the depths of hell.
Future Haruto lives alone, with no loved ones, waiting peacefully for the end of time itself so that he can finally rest in peace.
THE END.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This user has suffered multiple brain hemorrhages from reading this manga. It is wise to ignore any post he makes.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Godot said:


> Judging by the recent chapters of the manga, I believe the ending is now clear:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was.... beautiful


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2011)

THAT FUCKING RIN

My face during the chapter


----------



## raphxenon (Feb 24, 2011)

I rest my case on this one

FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 24, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> In b4 Rin has Eba go on the date instead.



...


----------



## Sferr (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the way how he noticed Eba only when she was a few meters away. Totally believable... 
Ok, Haruto is officially a dumbass. Now I want him to end up with Eba because he deserves it.


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2011)

That was so predictable but I stlly raged.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 24, 2011)

"No it's not a date but... in reality yes. Yes it is. I'm going on a date with another girl while you are still my girlfriend. I hope you're ok with that! Cause obviously there was no way I could say no!"

Haruto is one annoying prick.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2011)

Sferr said:


> Ok, Haruto is officially a dumbass. Now I want him to end up with Eba because he deserves it.



Yeah, it was not even her call to go inside together. 

He did it himself. He asked for everything that comes from now on.

U goin down, Haruto


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 24, 2011)

wrong move you silly little boy. Haruto just really hafta invite Eba didnt he. lol


----------



## Random Member (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't even defend Haruto. That was just a dumb move.


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2011)

Embracing for misunderstandings and drama.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 24, 2011)

Eba was fucking hot, the way she wiggled her hips 

Call him dumbass but i would have done the same , can't resist to a deadly temptation like her


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 24, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Eba was fucking hot, the way she wiggled her hips
> 
> Call him dumbass but i would have done the same , can't resist to a deadly temptation like her



Meh don't see it prefer Nanami, what ever happened to her? 

I always though of Asuka as a less hot Nanami  though I still prefer her to Eba.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 24, 2011)

Yo I marathoned this manga..

Well I can't really blame Eba or what she did, afterall she is immature and a bit stupid so well.

Haruto is quite immature too..

In short all the character feel immature but well it's on purpose, they are only 16-18..


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2011)

Regardless of his age, Haruto tends to say/do things that cause facepalming.
He doesn't even fit the usual cliche of girls liking the main character because he's so kind or whatever.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Haruto is quite dense naturally so well..

I mean yes even in those last chapters he acts like a stupid child but well you can't expect everyone to act a bit more like an adult..

Though if Mea(Bea?) falls in love with him again then I call bullshit.. That would be so unnatural..

---

After reflecting a bit much on it Haruto has the  mind of a child. "You don't like your gf, go out with me an dyou will see you don't like her' "Okay, It's on bitch"

For real ? Lol I ain't gonna read the rest personally..


----------



## Smoke (Feb 24, 2011)

Masochism or stupidity?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 24, 2011)

Stupidity. He could have gone on a date with his current girlfriend instead of going out with some chick he didn't see for the past 2 years and who dumped him like that..


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 24, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Well I can't really blame Eba or what she did, afterall she is immature and a bit stupid so well.



In the past i blamed and i raged against her, but now i'm realizing that this manga can't survive without Eba the space witch ;

I still think that Asuka is the best girl in the world but Eba is sooo cute, a neurotic little girl with a clumsiness that tend towards the masochism


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2011)

Who knew a phone strap could trigger the start of major drama. 

And no new chapter next week


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 24, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Stupidity. He could have gone on a date with his current girlfriend instead of going out with some chick he didn't see for the past 2 years and who dumped him like that..


this. and its as if Haruto ignores the possible consequences of Asuka misunderstanding this situation this time around altogether.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 25, 2011)

The reason Haruto is acting like this is because Asuka has a loose leash on the guy. Tells him to go to a mixer. Tells him to escort a pretty girl around the campus. And tells him to go on a date with that pretty girl. I'll bet anything that she is going to dump him due to her lack of confidence.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 25, 2011)

Now Asuka is just being too lenient. He just told her in the face that he was going out on a date with another woman, and she just lets him off like that. There has to be limits to being nice 

It's nice to see the relationship between Eba and Haruto cooling down like that. But what the fuck Haruto? Just what the fuck.


----------



## zapman (Mar 2, 2011)

seriously, i cant believe it, first the manga artist bs now this

... just a bit dissapointed because i just marathoned the whole manga so its still pretty fresh in my mind, and just when i was really starting to like Asuka and Haruto this happens.

Haruto really is an idiot. 
I really hate to say it but..It seems pretty clear now that his relationship with Asuka is going to end...
Although i really hope it doesn't go that way... but...i think we know its coming
Just feel sorry for Asuka putting up with this tard*rage* and how are things going to end for her now..pretty sad

Also i cant see myself liking Eba again at the moment.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Did he just offer to make her a fucking tomato salad


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 10, 2011)

Eba has returned to be the hot nice girl that was at the start of the story.
So if he is alright after all the sufferings that he has gone through, i guess that i'll be ok with it too


----------



## zapman (Mar 10, 2011)

cheers for link

beginning of the end for asuka


----------



## Random Member (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'm already feeling sorry for Asuka. Admittedly though, I'm falling for Eba again.  ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## 8 (Mar 10, 2011)

the amount of "cheating haruto" pictures has just doubled.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2011)

There wasn't as much development as I feared there'd be on the date. However, I can see that pic coming back to haunt him.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 10, 2011)

rin steals picture, shows asuka.  Asuka dumps haruto.  Haruto and Eba start making babyz.

heeeeeere we goooooooo

edit: I just realized I signed up with this forum 5 years ago wtf.


----------



## Sferr (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, Haruto...
He shouldn't have given his photo to Eba, he should have taken Eba's photo with him instead. That would be much safer.
Oh well, it's Haruto after all.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't worry, there still some hope for Asuka. If she does her part on the trip then she will have that idiot locked.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

nottodisushittoagen.jpg


----------



## Gene (Mar 10, 2011)

It's only the beginning, Sri.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 10, 2011)

Whassamattayou, haruto? You moron.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Sferr said:


> Oh, Haruto...
> He shouldn't have given his photo to Eba, he should have taken Eba's photo with him instead. That would be much safer.
> Oh well, it's Haruto after all.



Take the photo and burrrrn it


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 10, 2011)

dont you waver on me Haruto. and oh, seeing Suzuka with Fuuka was fun though.


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 10, 2011)

It's gonna be kinda hard to keep hating Eba if she keeps acting like she did back in the beginning of the series. I'm still going for an anyone-other-than-Eba end though.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 11, 2011)

What the fuck is the author thinking


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 17, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Did he just offer to make her a fucking tomato salad



Yup. That happened.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2011)

She always assumes the best. How painful it will be when their relationship crumbles


----------



## Sferr (Mar 19, 2011)

I have left less and less respect towards Haruto. So weak...


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 19, 2011)

demmit haruto why'd you have to buy one for eba. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2011)

Guilt will probably eat at Haruto and he'll end up screwing himself, but Rin had a point; buying a gift for your girlfriend with your ex does seem a bit uncouth. 

Asuka's so trusting that it's starting to hurt.


----------



## zapman (Mar 19, 2011)

oh man Haruto u fail

oh well at least Rin was hot this chapter


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2011)

She totally flashed her nipple
What is wrong with that slut


----------



## Lupin (Mar 19, 2011)

Am I masochist? Am I..  It's painful to read this yet I still do


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2011)

So first Eba fucks his shit up

Now the mangaka shows us an Eba that is actually considerate and doesn't want to fuck his shit up, but he is going to fuck it up by himself

WHYYYY


----------



## Punpun (Mar 19, 2011)

Easy.. the mangaka wants to ùilk this manga for all it's worth so his character are bipolar..


----------



## zapman (Mar 19, 2011)

So this trip.. do you guys think they will actually end up going on it?

If they do go, before they have sex or whatever is when Haruto realizes he still in love with Eba.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2011)

In before the devil sisters are there for some reason too


----------



## Bleach (Mar 19, 2011)

Rin tit shot? Really.....?


----------



## 8 (Mar 19, 2011)

haruto deserves to end up with a horrible person.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 19, 2011)

Good work Haruto, you got her back for passing out in the hotel.


----------



## Nic (Mar 19, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Guilt will probably eat at Haruto and he'll end up screwing himself, but Rin had a point; buying a gift for your girlfriend with your ex does seem a bit uncouth.
> 
> Asuka's so trusting that it's starting to hurt.



The author is using the exact same plot devices (the present with the ex/ the do you really love her statement by Rin, etc) that he did with Suzuka.  Basically the exact same thing happened in that manga.  It's really quite disappointing, but then again I figured this manga would head in this direction from the start.  One of the reasons I was a bit iffy about continuing it.  The worst part is that the relationship with Asuka here was far more developed than the one with Sakurai ( I think that's her name, can't remember, been such a long time).  

This is basically the Suzuka script

1 Chase the girl that puts you through hell for the first part of the manga
2 Get new and better girlfriend. 
3 Main character spends so much time trying not to be a bad boyfriend.
4 Side characters asks main character if he really likes his girlfriend
5 Get gift with the ex that put you through hell
6 Current and better girlfriend finds out and dumps main character
7 Main character falls back in love with ex girlfriend
8 Hellish ex girlfriend now current girlfriend gets accidentally pregnant. lol

Anyways while I'm at it and this is my first post in this thread i might as well point out more similarities.

For some reason half the women in this manga look like suzuka while Eba basically looks more like sakurai.  I really wonder if it could kill the author to actually try something different in terms of character designs.  Simply changing the character's hair color isn't doing it for me.

Also Eba and Asuka's personalities matches their counterpart in Suzuka to an extreme.  Asuka is basically Suzuka without the whole boyfriend death thing (which btw was ironically copied in this manga as well)

I liked Suzuka quite a bit even though i know some people don't and i can understand why, it's just disappointing to see the exact plot line and devices being used while the only difference in them being allocated to different characters.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2011)

What's such a dealbreaker about spending time with an ex-girlfriend as long as it's not intimate or anything
I mean some people are simply still friends


----------



## Nic (Mar 20, 2011)

Well in this particular author's world it means lingering feelings must still be present.  I expect Asuka to go the sakurai and kanzaki route in dumping him.  The irksome part is that the asuka relationship did just fine for a year and a half until Rin got involved and now our main character will go back to his 2 month long distance relationship ex who dumped him and repeatedly broke contact with him as his true love now.  I wonder if the author realizes that he wrote Eba's character to be hated by his readers. 

As for the deal breaker it will be the gift.  In Suzuka, the main character went with Asahina (Suzuka) to buy a necklace as a  birthday present for his Girlfriend.  His GF (Sakurai) found out and basically figured that the necklace was really meant more as a gift to Suzuka because being jealous she figured that the main character must have  had lingering subconscious feelings for his ex. That resulted in them breaking up.  Now the author did it all over again with this set of characters.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

Funny ending although not much taking place this chapter.  Then again without Eba it was definitely better than expected.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 24, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Asuka with glasses is a miracle of the universe.



Looking at his history I don't think Haruto is a fan of glasses girls though.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 24, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Looking at his history I don't think Haruto is a fan of glasses girls though.



Yeah, well, fuck Haruto!


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

well this might be the first time we've even seen one with them on. lol


----------



## Random Member (Mar 24, 2011)

^Don't forget about Blackmail-chan.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

oh yeah forgot about her. Oh well.  She's unique in her own way considering she doesn't look like everyone else in the manga. lol


----------



## Frostman (Mar 24, 2011)

And that nerdy looking chick at the high school culture festival that came off as creepy.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

Frostman said:


> And that nerdy looking chick at the high school culture festival that came off as creepy.


that doesn't count, was a million years ago.


----------



## Sferr (Mar 24, 2011)

This chapter confirms to me that Eba/Rin will magically appear in Okinawa during Haruto's and Asuka's trip.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 24, 2011)

Nic said:


> oh yeah forgot about her. Oh well.  She's unique in her own way considering she doesn't look like everyone else in the manga. lol



Waaait. I'm sure there's plenty of times where she looked very similar to Eba.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 24, 2011)

The reason i remember is because she triggered a ton of red flags.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

Sferr said:


> This chapter confirms to me that Eba/Rin will magically appear in Okinawa during Haruto's and Asuka's trip.


of course. lol 


Spirit King said:


> Waaait. I'm sure there's plenty of times where she looked very similar to Eba.



she's far sexier, don't even compare the two.


----------



## Sferr (Mar 24, 2011)

Nic said:


> of course. lol



At least now we know now how they will find out where and when they need to go to fuck Haruto up.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still holding out hope this doesn't go the Suzuka route, but i know that's hopeless. :/


----------



## zapman (Mar 24, 2011)

ending was pretty funny lol



Sferr said:


> This chapter confirms to me that Eba/Rin will magically appear in Okinawa during Haruto's and Asuka's trip.



but yer this


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

This manga should have a Shool Days ending.  It would be so fitting.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 24, 2011)

Kimi no Bitches and Whores


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 24, 2011)

They have been talking about this trip for so long now that I cant expect anything to go the right way... which is kind of sad because we can see how much asuka love haruto ..this chapter just shows it again


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

meh she deserves better anyways. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2011)

What a great and embarrassing ending to the chapter. I had a feeling something like that might happen. I'd smack Takashi if I was Haruto.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2011)

well Haruto is way too careless so it shouldn't surprise us. lol


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2011)

As humorous as the chapter seems to have ended, a girl would normally pretty much die of embarrassment if something like that was spread around.


----------



## zapman (Mar 25, 2011)

copy paste some 129 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



＃129　夏休みの予定
Summer Vacation Plans.

食堂で明日香と青大が旅行の話をしているが、何故か明日香は元気が無い
During the dinner Asuka and Haruto are talking about the trip, for some reason Asuka doesn't seem well.

場面変わって、青大がバイト中　柚木登場！8月の9日ぐらいに広島に行く言う
Change scene, Haruto is at work, Yuzuki appears! She says she is going to Hiroshima around 9 August...

兄と凜と柚木の3人でその場所は、何と青大の実家
...with her brother, Rin. They're going to stay at Haruto's parents home.

理由は兄さんが柚木がお世話になったのに、ちゃんと挨拶伺ってないから、改めて3人で行こうと 言う事
The reason is that they are there to thank them, it seems that they weren't properly introduced and thanked, that's why the three are going again.

柚木が9日ぐらい、もしかしたら帰省してたりと聞くが。
He learns she will be returning around that day.

青大は即答で彼女と旅行に行くと言う。
Haruto immediately tells her that he's going in a trip with his girlfriend.

場面変わって青大か明日香の部屋
Scene changes, Haruto is at Asuka's room.

明日香が泣きながらあやまる。食堂の時元気が無い理由は明日香の母親がヘルニヤで手術するため、実家が男だ けで困るから
休みに入って手伝ってくれと。旅行は明日香が落ち着いてから行こう決める
Asuka is apologizing while crying. The reason she wasn't well in the dinner at was that her mother was undergoing a hernia surgery and at home and she had to go back to help them (also something also about troubled by only having men? maybe her mother doesn't want to be alone only with males around). Them it was decided that Asuka was going back to calm down her.

明日香が青大夏休み中暇だから、わたしと同じ日に田舎に帰って、同じ日に東京に帰ってくると決 めて。
Since it's during Haruto vacation, they decide to go to the country at the same day and return to Tokyo at the same day.

　終わり
End

柱・・・旅行が延期になり、久しぶりの帰省。そこには柚木がいる。
扉絵・・・明日香
The trip have been post-poned. They will go back home for a while. And Yuzuki is there.
On cover... Asuka.


oh wow :/ well hopefully haruto goes with asuka to support her while shes with her mother or he can gtfo.


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2011)

oh wow, i just feel even worse for her now.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 25, 2011)

Im going to polish my head and clean hands to prepare for this are arc. Because shit is about to get real.


----------



## zapman (Mar 25, 2011)

Nic said:


> oh wow, i just feel even worse for her now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



yea i know right, i can see it now i bet haruto will end up going home for the break, because of there canceled trip and end up staying in his house with eba and Rin lol :S making her some tomato salads


----------



## Bleach (Mar 25, 2011)

The universe loves fucking with em


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



haruto better go with asuka.. 

..as if thats going to happen.


----------



## Nic (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



no point in being realistic here.  Honoka must win this time.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haruto *has* to go with Asuka  please don't go to Hiroshima into the Eba's trap


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2011)

The transition from Haruto having a girlfriend like that to what is going on right now.... it's like building an orphanage and then bulldozering it the day after the children moved in. With the children still inside.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We all know that the chances of Haruto doing something with Eba instead of Asuka are high


----------



## zapman (Mar 31, 2011)

haha as expected ><
this is gonna be interesting...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2011)

Even when Haruto tries to do the right thing he gets screwed. He tell flat out tell Eba that he's going on a trip with his girlfriend but then gets side swiped by news of Asuka's ailing relative and now she's begging Haruto to go home the time as Eba plans on visiting


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2011)

Asuka is the one with all the bad luck here, not Haruto. lol


----------



## Bleach (Mar 31, 2011)

Its funny how when Haruto mentions Asuka, Eba doesn't even flinch whereas if it was reversed, Haruto would be having a stroke.

But my statement about the universe fucking with em still stands.


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2011)

The Author is clearly positioning the character to make her look perfect for Haruto. lol


----------



## Bleach (Mar 31, 2011)

She is perfect for anyone


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2011)

sure if you love being dumped by your girl. lol


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Its funny how when Haruto mentions Asuka, Eba doesn't even flinch whereas if it was reversed, Haruto would be having a stroke.
> 
> But my statement about the universe fucking with em still stands.


Nha, I think it's just that the story is told from Haruto's perspective and not Eba's. We don't know what kind of face she made after she left the store.

Anyways, I'm calling it now. Eba and Haruto fuck on the trip.


----------



## zapman (Mar 31, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Nha, I think it's just that the story is told from Haruto's perspective and not Eba's. We don't know what kind of face she made after she left the store.
> 
> Anyways, I'm calling it now. Eba and Haruto fuck on the trip.



 yea +1


----------



## BVB (Mar 31, 2011)

^They will be caught inflagranti by Rin.

A hot threesome will begin and haruto will impregnate both of them.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 1, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Nha, I think it's just that the story is told from Haruto's perspective and not Eba's. We don't know what kind of face she made after she left the store.
> 
> Anyways, I'm calling it now. Eba and Haruto fuck on the trip.



Yea but you always see his face change at the moment, usually not after the fact.


----------



## dark_himura (Apr 1, 2011)

Bleach said:


> The universe loves fucking with em



 @ the universe haha


----------



## zapman (Apr 1, 2011)

hmm..

i'm like not even mad at eba anymore


----------



## xingesealcmst (Apr 1, 2011)

zapman said:


> hmm..
> 
> i'm like not even mad at eba anymore



Haha. April Fools. I see what you did there.


----------



## zapman (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so its eba's birthday next chapter.. so haruto gives her the gift he bought 2 years ago lol


----------



## Nic (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what's with all the gifts in these manga? lol


----------



## Lupin (Apr 3, 2011)

EBA

 Y U NO GONE?


----------



## zapman (Apr 3, 2011)

It pains me to say but...
I think you better get used to those tears


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 3, 2011)

I hate Seo for making Asuka so cute & attractive. If he hadn't this all would be a hell of a lot less painful.


----------



## Sferr (Apr 6, 2011)

Way to go, Haruto


----------



## BVB (Apr 6, 2011)

How can a man be so dumb?

seriously, haruto is the dumbest man ever.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL DURP THIS IS THE GIFT I WANTED 2 GIVE U BE4 U DUMPED ME LOL!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2011)

I let out a small, wimpering "nein" (german for no) while reading this chapter


----------



## BVB (Apr 6, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I let out a small, wimpering "nein" (german for no) while reading this chapter



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JkTF0QPmZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

This made laugh. lol  Oh well, to be expected.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JkTF0QPmZI[/YOUTUBE]



Exactly         .


----------



## Goom (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know, if he hadn't given it to her it would just be collecting dust in his house.  If he gave it so his current GF that would be incredibly fucked up since it was meant for Eba. It would be like a hand me down present.  

Giving her the present as a friend was the best choice.  It just depends on how Eba interprets the action.

This may be biased since I think Eba is awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, at least Haruto's gift didn't go to waste, after all it's not suppose to be anything more than a simple gift between friends now that those two years have elapsed.


----------



## zapman (Apr 6, 2011)

So Eba was just casually loitering around the shop where Haruto works on her birthday



haha(it would be funny if we could see her "thoughts")

oh well at least the beginning of the chapter gave me a few laughs


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 7, 2011)

These recent Eba and Haruto interactions make me almost sick.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2011)

Eba sure hangs around that shop suspiciously often


----------



## dark_himura (Apr 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Eba sure hangs around that shop suspiciously often


exactly. what prevents haruto from going with asuka again?


----------



## Goom (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe Eba just likes to read her manga in the shop cause shes poor


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2011)

dark_himura said:


> exactly. what prevents haruto from going with asuka again?



The almighty plot.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 7, 2011)

dark_himura said:


> exactly. what prevents haruto from going with asuka again?



Her mother is ill and she wants him to go visit his family.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Eba sure hangs around that shop suspiciously often



She's stalking her prey.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 7, 2011)

I like when Haruto's sister mentions impregnating Asuka, she just stands in the back blushing 

They're gonna be more than friends sooner or later. Possibly even bed buddies


----------



## Gene (Apr 8, 2011)

Volume 13 cover. And look who it is.


----------



## Goom (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope haruto and Eba do it at his house in the country


----------



## zapman (Apr 9, 2011)

It would be funny if while in Hiroshima, lets say Haruto and Eba are out together somewhere and they run into that cook, and shes like "oh hey Haruto, how did that long distance relationship turn out"


----------



## Osiris (Apr 13, 2011)

zapman said:


> It would be funny if while in Hiroshima, lets say Haruto and Eba are out together somewhere and they run into that cook, and shes like "oh hey Haruto, how did that long distance relationship turn out"



He should quit the shenanigans and go out with Chef Girl (Shiho's her name, right?). She won't take any of his crap. Plus she's a babe.


----------



## zapman (Apr 14, 2011)

heh asakura was pretty "cute" 

takashi the idiot lol


----------



## Random Member (Apr 14, 2011)

Not exactly the focus I was hoping for but I liked the chapter. Takashi certainly is an idiot.


----------



## Blackmasta (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol @ Haruto telling someone to move forward when he moves three steps backwards every time he interacts with Eba.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure is irony here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2011)

Takashi showed a pretty pathetic side to himself and when Kiyomi threw him small life-line, he calls her Rin?


----------



## Lupin (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't mind chef-girl. Down with Eba


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2011)

Tomato salad, tomato salad everywhere


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 21, 2011)

It seems that everyone love that bitch, no grudge at all


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2011)

So this is the worst manga i've ever read -_-

Ya know I started reading this like last summer and I thought it would be one of those idiot romance mangas with panty shots like every 5 panels but this manga has pissed me off to no end

How this Eba bitch has not been killed off yet just amazes me at this point -_-

I mean bitch left her guy for an asshole who was dying ... are you fucking serious -________________-, when that motorcycle asshole died, Eba should have put a gun to her face and pulled that trigger and gone POW, but nooooooooo -_- 

Instead the bitch tells haruto to fuck off (more or less) and haruto bitch just accepts it -_-

And even reading this chapter, its like everyone is ok with Eba bitch -_-, I hope to god that harutos sister kills eba 

I've never been more pissed off reading a manga than this one ... well no Wolf guy gets on my nerves ... but thats in a more depressing way

and to anyone enjoying this manga, thats all fine ya know ... everyone gots an opinion =.=


----------



## Random Member (Apr 21, 2011)

They don't call it _A Town Where You Rage_ for no reason.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2011)

Lmao  this author needs to change the title ASAP >_<


----------



## Lupin (Apr 21, 2011)

The more I read this, the more I feel like a masochist.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2011)

"I should tell Eba" - fuck you

next page - butt and tits everywhere


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, everything has gone smoothly so far in regards to Eba coming to town. Now let's see when the drama will start.


----------



## zapman (Apr 21, 2011)

aha there sure will be, Rin is there lol

why so mad you guys?

you need to learn to accept Eba now 

so everyone acted like they are best friends with Eba, is that really gonna be the case?


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ice said:


> The more I read this, the more I feel like a masochist.



If you read KNIM you are a masochist.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 29, 2011)

Rin is doing her job


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2011)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
(I literally screamed that irl after this chapter)


----------



## Goom (Apr 29, 2011)

Uneventful chapter is uneventful


----------



## Random Member (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah. Outside of Rin being Rin, I didn't come away from this chapter with much.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 29, 2011)

That panel made me almost rage and for the hundredth time I wished that Haruto would smacked her.

Oh, and Rin sure is her sister. The damned blood runs deep in both of them.


----------



## zapman (Apr 29, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> That panel made me almost rage and for the hundredth time I wished that Haruto would smacked her.



she was talking about haruto, hes just to dumb

i was a little disappointed that nanami and akari acted like best friends with eba there could have been some drama there lol..wonder if it will come up later on. but i spose its been a few years.

ill laugh if eba ends up meeting nanami's brother while there.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 29, 2011)

I ain't even mad


----------



## Smoke (Apr 29, 2011)

This was a great chapter.

Rin and Eba's characters have greatly improved and it's nice to see Haruto being a man and finally putting his relationship with Asuka, above anything else.


----------



## zapman (Apr 29, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Rin and Eba's characters have greatly improved and it's nice to see Haruto being a man and finally putting his relationship with Asuka, above anything else.



 this made me laugh, if it was true he would be with her right now


----------



## Frostman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea, its only a matter of time. He has already lied to Asuka once, so its probably gonna happen again.



MrCinos said:


> That panel made me almost rage and for the hundredth time I wished that Haruto would smacked her.
> 
> Oh, and Rin sure is her sister. The damned blood runs deep in both of them.



That made me laugh actually. She ended up burning herself while trying to tease Haruto. 

The thing about Rin, is she does it for the lulz. Yuzuki does it unconsciously which makes her even more dangerous.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 29, 2011)

She was refering to Haruto, not biker-guy though.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG HOW DID I NOT KNOW ABOUT THIS MANGA BEFORE!!!!
just spent the last 3 days reading up on his and i absolutely love the tie in with Suzuka. 
and just to express myself: Haruto is an insane natural player... but also seriously pissed me off at certain points with the decisions he made, like going into that manga artist's room to 'fix his schedule'. Any who, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Nightmare (May 1, 2011)

If haruto had balls, he would have smacked the shit outta Eba bitch -____- 

"Someone better than my ex-boyfriend" you stupid bitch you broke up with him >_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________<


----------



## Spirit King (May 1, 2011)

Mandom said:


> She was refering to Haruto, not biker-guy though.



That's worse. It means she's saying biker dude was better than Haruto. Either way it's bad.


----------



## zapman (May 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> That's worse. It means she's saying biker dude was better than Haruto. Either way it's bad.



Well i am still under the impression that it was out of obligation relationship more than anything along with a touch of Haruto deserves someone better then me, knowing Eba's character. 
So it wasn't meant the way you are thinking. I'm guessing it was an automatic response from her current feelings, that's why they were both surprised.

anyway hoping for something interesting to happen next chapter, less filler ish feeling


----------



## Smoke (May 1, 2011)

Yea, I'm assuming she never really considered him a "boyfriend".


----------



## Spirit King (May 2, 2011)

zapman said:


> Well i am still under the impression that it was out of obligation relationship more than anything along with a touch of Haruto deserves someone better then me, knowing Eba's character.
> So it wasn't meant the way you are thinking. I'm guessing it was an automatic response from her current feelings, that's why they were both surprised.
> 
> anyway hoping for something interesting to happen next chapter, less filler ish feeling



The problem with that is the whole Ex boyfriend incident that happened when she was reintroduced. Also it seems very unlikely she wouldn't consider that guy her boyfriend, I mean she stopped dating for 2 years and cut all connection to Haruto because she couldn't get over him. Either way it's pretty obvious he meant more to her than Haruto did.


----------



## Goom (May 2, 2011)

Haruto loses to a dead guy


----------



## Punpun (May 2, 2011)

Goom said:


> Haruto loses to a dead guy



He doesn't. Or at least that's not the way the author intended it to be. The ex-boyfriend in question waas Haruto. Heck, she is even wearing his necklace.


----------



## Spirit King (May 2, 2011)

Mandom said:


> He doesn't. Or at least that's not the way the author intended it to be. The ex-boyfriend in question waas Haruto. Heck, she is even wearing his necklace.



I'm pretty sure that was the awkard joke. She was talking about Haruto, and had forgotten about Kazama but it pretty much either implied she was talking about Kazama or that Kazama was better than Haruto..., which is why she went quite. It was a poor joke and she knows it.

Back then though I'm pretty certain Kazama was more important to her than Haruto which is why this mess started in the first place. Now currently she's had two years to get over him and is alone so right now Haruto now means more to her.

It's arguable whether this would be the case if Kazama was still alive, but I'd be inclined to say no.

Haruto's such a moron as he'll inevitably end up with her. I mean she dropped him like trash and comes back to him when her boyfriend was dead and realised she had it good and he'll end up messing up a perfctly good realtinship with a girl he can actually trust.


----------



## Punpun (May 2, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I'm pretty sure that was the awkard joke. She was talking about Haruto, and had forgotten about Kazama but it pretty much either implied she was talking about Kazama or that Kazama was better than Haruto..., which is why she went quite. It was a poor joke and she knows it.


No need to complicate it.. It was an akward "joke" because of their past together. That's all. 

And that's the way Haruto and her perceived it anyway..


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2011)

if haruto is a man, he will stay with with his short haired chick  ... Yo she will have a banging body in like two more years I can tell =.=


----------



## Spirit King (May 2, 2011)

Nightmare said:


> if haruto is a man, he will stay with with his short haired chick  ... Yo she will have a banging body in like two more years I can tell =.=



Nah he would be better of with Nanami  if that's the case. She's essentially Asuka with more tits and ass.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (May 10, 2011)

I freaking love this manga! Does anyone know when a new chapter will be out?


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2011)

On break this week so a release next week probably.


----------



## Frostman (May 10, 2011)

Haruto is clearly a masochist, so its only a matter of time before he gets bored of Asuka.


----------



## zapman (May 10, 2011)

so...has anyone read the spoilers?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Spoiler #134 Continuing the story
After the meal, everyone decided to do fireworks. Kiyomi and Takashi seem to have created a good atmosphere, so Rin intrudes.


While everyone is doing fireworks, Haruto and Yuzuki are cleaning the dishes, and Yuzuki asks Haruto if the first food he has made her was goya champuru, but Haruto says that was then his sister came back from teaching practice, and they both cannot remember what the first dish he made for her was.

Akari comes in to say that everyone is going to go buy icecream and they should join them, but Haruto says he has to finish doing the dishes...

From here, quotes spoiler:
Haruto: Phew, finally things are quieting down...
Takashi: Heeyyy Haruto
Haruto: Nn...? What did you forget your wallet?
Takashi: Oh! Yeah I did! No that's not it! Yuzuki-chan’s toe nail cracked, can you take a look at it?
Haruto: Huh? Geez, watch where you're walking. You’re always getting hurt, is the crack deep?
Yuzuki: Here, something like this.
Haruto: Nn...? What...there's nothing wrong with it.
Yuzuki: Ehehehe...
Haruto: You...was it a lie?
Yuzuki: ...yeah.
Haruto: If you didn't want to go, you should've just said so.
Yuzuki: Eh? It's not really that...now..we can continue our conversation right?
Haruto: ...huh?
Yuzuki: You were saying earlier how we couldn't really sit down and talk.
Haruto: No...well I did...(Haruto thinks: It's not really something we need to sit down and talk about, I mean what the first dish was and such...)
Yuzuki: Wasn't is a bento? Tomato and a bit sweet tamagoyaki...I remember when I woke up you were making it in the kitchen?
Haruto: Ahh...maybe it was like that.
Yuzuki: Yayyy, now everything is clear.
Haruto: Ah..yeah..

Silence between the two..

Yuzuki: Hey you don't have anything else to talk about?
Haruto: Saying something like that suddenly...you don't have anything? It's been a while since you came here.
Yuzuki: Eh? ...I...I do have something...Something I always wanted to tell Haruto-kun.
Haruto: Eh?

Bridge: Yuzuki was the one that wanted the two of them alone!? Things that couldn't be said before, in the midst of the insects singing, can now be said.

lol... big cliffhanger  things are getting good.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _after reading the spoiler..._ 





Ok. gg Asuka, but it looks like you're losing to the "First Girl Wins" trope.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (May 10, 2011)

Gene said:


> On break this week so a release next week probably.



Ow ok, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Raptor (May 12, 2011)

Chapter 134 is out.


----------



## Random Member (May 12, 2011)

Here it comes.


----------



## dark_himura (May 12, 2011)

that sneaky little &^+%#!


----------



## Blackmasta (May 12, 2011)

I think (I HOPE) she's gonna apologize for treating him like shit for so long.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 12, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> I think (I HOPE) she's gonna apologize for treating him like shit for so long.



 You're the glasses half full type aren't you?


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2011)

Goddammit

Replace the villain in the latest toriko chapter with an Eba ragdoll and have her receive everything that said villain received


----------



## BVB (May 12, 2011)

Eba: "Haruto, I want to have your babies. :33"
Haruto: ""

we: ""


----------



## Gene (May 12, 2011)

Guess the break was last week. Also, hoping Kiyomi doesn't end up with Takeshi. That pairing is coming off as forced. It's either Akari end or foreveralone end for him.


----------



## Goom (May 12, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> Eba: "Haruto, I want to have your babies. :33"
> Haruto: ""
> 
> Me: ":"



fixed for great justice


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 12, 2011)

That's not fair, Eba you sly cat.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (May 12, 2011)

Dammit, I don't want Haruto to leave Asuka!


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2011)

If anyone in this thread wants to defend Eba at this point, step up.


----------



## Punpun (May 12, 2011)

She has multiple personality. As such she ain't responsible for all her rage inducing moments.


----------



## Goom (May 12, 2011)

Hey well, at least shes being straightforward about it.  I love people that say what they want where they want.  

Even if Eba does start trying to get back with Haruto in the end its his choice whether to break up with Asuka.  No point trying to blame Eba.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> If anyone in this thread wants to defend Eba at this point, step up.



I can't believe she's getting away with this level of jerking Haruto around. 

Not even Johnnie Cochran could defend her at this point.


----------



## zapman (May 13, 2011)

I just hope we don't get trolled and they get interrupted etc.


"Something ive always wanted to tell you" but...since when? 

The time she came to Hiroshima when they were kids?
When she stayed with him during high school?
or since she broke up with him?




Zaru said:


> If anyone in this thread wants to defend Eba at this point, step up.



heh


----------



## Lupin (May 13, 2011)

Eba reminds me of my friend's ex-girlfriend. Without the hotness though. I guess I have no choice but to accept that Eba is back in the manga


----------



## Uchiha Asura (May 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> If anyone in this thread wants to defend Eba at this point, step up.



Well, she's still hot.


----------



## Spirit King (May 13, 2011)

I've officially, given up on this manga. After reading the spoilers for this chapter, I decided my masochist tendencies just weren't great enough. I may come back though... Goddamn masochist tendencies. I know it won't get any better but I keeping hoping it will, though every chapter it gives more of a reason to hate a character.


----------



## zapman (May 13, 2011)

chap 135 spoiler....


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yuzuki: "oh nothing, nevermind"

Yuzuki wants to see fireworks again, and asks Haruto to go to the summer fest together.

.........

fuck sakes seo, not this shit again.

A Town Where You Rage indeed


----------



## Lindsay (May 13, 2011)

I wish this manga would  focus on Haruto's and Asuka's relationship and move past Eba.

Knowing Suzuka and the previous history of this manga it is very unlikely


----------



## Goom (May 13, 2011)

zapman said:


> chap 135 spoiler....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Seriously.... even I'm getting pissed now.  Hating these chapters with no substance in them, that lead to absolutely nothing.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2011)

For a brief second I thought it looked cute how she's on the bike behind him

BUT THEN I SNAPPED OUT OF IT


----------



## Lupin (May 18, 2011)

You know, if I read all the chapters in it's pre-dumped stage and just skipping to this chapter after imagining a time skip, this would be so romantic.


----------



## zapman (May 18, 2011)

i kinda liked this chapter, not quite sure what the "just one more time" line is alluding too.

nice going with the yanking her leg in the air to put on the bandage Haruto haha


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 18, 2011)

Seo.


----------



## Gene (May 18, 2011)

Seo.


----------



## Goom (May 18, 2011)

Shits about to hit the fan


----------



## Smoke (May 18, 2011)

Of course they couldn't just say _"oops I went too far with bandaging her toe"_.


And of course the others weren't gonna come back on time.


OF COURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> For a brief second I thought it looked cute how she's on the bike behind him


DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me too!! 


I still think she's super hot, but it's too late now with all the shit she's pulled.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2011)

If Eba put on a bad girl routine, she'd be even better and hotter than Rin.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 19, 2011)

Asuka needs to get her ass in gear, the ebomb's prowling.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2011)

Push and Pull seems to be the strategy Eba's employing here and Haruto's hopelessly falling into her pace.


----------



## Cibo (May 19, 2011)

Arghh, was really rooting for Asuka, but no... Eba is back just like that. Someone mentioned it before, that this manga should be renamed in "The town where you rage!" I completely agree


----------



## Goom (May 19, 2011)

That was cute


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2011)

No!!!!

Her eyes say nothing Haruto, it's a trap. Run....Run far, far away!!!!


----------



## Raptor (May 25, 2011)

and here we go again...


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2011)

Lol it's weird cause we know she was gonna come back and do this from day 1.... sigh..


----------



## zapman (May 25, 2011)

I'm actually not sure anymore, before i thought they were gonna get back together this trip for sure. however now i have a feeling next chapter he may say "Im sorry, i cant be with you anymore" or something along those lines.

or she may drop another bomb on him


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2011)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY OH GOD WHY


----------



## Goom (May 25, 2011)

Calm down people... it's obvious Haruto only grabbed her at the end to say he has a girlfriend now.

Cmon that has to be the biggest cliffhanger ever and its so obvious


----------



## Cibo (May 25, 2011)

Argh, she just had to cry in front of him right? ;( Haruto is too goodhearted and naive and will fall for this crocodiletears. Well cya Asuka, it was a nice run.


----------



## 8 (May 25, 2011)

Goom said:


> Calm down people... it's obvious Haruto only grabbed her at the end to say he has a girlfriend now.
> 
> Cmon that has to be the biggest cliffhanger ever and its so obvious


i hope your right, but i'm not very confident.


----------



## Frostman (May 25, 2011)

So i wonder how the breakup is going to go. Will he do the honest thing and break up with her after realizing he loves Eba or will Asuka break up with him after using women intuition and figure it out herself.  Honestly, i want her to break up with him after catching the two in bed. And maybe go school days on the two afterwards.


----------



## Smoke (May 25, 2011)

Whoa, totally did not see that coming.


----------



## Lupin (May 26, 2011)

Do it Haruto. Be a man for fucking once. Tell her that you have a girlfriend already and gtfo


----------



## Blackmasta (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BVB (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Osiris (May 26, 2011)

"A Town Where You Rage" indeed. . .


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 26, 2011)

This is where Asuka literally comes out of no where and says, I came to surprise you. Obviously.... right..... please?


----------



## Goom (May 29, 2011)

Haruto should have drowned in the lake.

Than it would have been "A town where idiots die"

GOOD RIGHT?


----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2011)

I can't decide who is worse in this situation, Eba or Haruto.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 29, 2011)

it was only a matter of time before the ebomb descended.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

This manga in a nutshell, really


----------



## Blackmasta (May 29, 2011)

Haruto is about to overtake Makoto as #1 scumbag progagonist. I can't even blame Eba anymore at this point. At least she tried.


----------



## Spirit King (May 29, 2011)

What a bitch. She dissapears for Kazuma, for 2 years comes back confesses to Haruto and then plans to run away again. 

What did she expect was going to happen, he was going to be happy and leave her go, after she ditches him again and forgets everything AGAIN. That shit would have ruined anyones day. This entire crap was to make her feel better and help her move on. Completely ignoring the other parties feelings in all this. How selfish can you get.

Haruto's just as bad constantly going on dates with your ex because your girlfriend of 2 years trusts you so much, and now basically likely to dump her like trash the second his ex confesses to him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2011)

Page 10 managed to rip my heart out despite it being rather predictable. Seriously, she should have just kept it to herself given all she has done to complicate matters.

We all knew Haruto would go back to Eba the very second she wanted him once again and she probably knew so as well even if it's not a conscious level >___>


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 29, 2011)

FFFaaaawwwwwkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2011)

Is this manga like a soapie in manga form?


----------



## Smoke (May 29, 2011)

REALLY?!?!?!


*REALLY???!??!?*



THE SAME FUCKING LINES!!?!!?!?


----------



## BVB (May 29, 2011)

I thought until today that Suzuka was more awful.

Seo has proven me wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 29, 2011)

Oh shit son, what are you doing?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 29, 2011)

I lol'd at the line "That's why there isn't a single idiot who still hates or blames you for it". 
She just wrote the letter and in the evening she only kissed him before disappearing with no words, the worst and most coward way ever to ditch anyone, selfish bitch.

Anyway i liked the act from Haruto swimming into the lake and saying "just don't go anywhere", it was manly, even if he forgot about a little detail named Asuka, the best gf in the world.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

Sometimes I forget that these are not real people with real emotions


----------



## Bleach (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Spirit King (May 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Sometimes I forget that these are not real people with real emotions



If they were Haruto would deserve a punch and Eba a bitch slap.


----------



## zapman (May 30, 2011)

well Eba and Haruto should just go all the way now.


poor Asuka, gonna be some hard chapters to read coming up depending on hows things pan out next chapter.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 30, 2011)

Haruto, why couldnt you just let Eba cry just once.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2011)

^because big girls don't cry.

I kind of wish they had been interrupted just for srs lulz.


----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2011)

Mider T said:


> ^because big girls don't cry.
> 
> I kind of wish they had been interrupted just for srs lulz.



Yeah, this kind of interruption would be perfect for Eba:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nanja (May 30, 2011)

It comes off a little angry, so be warned. Just pointing out some feelings I think people should have realistically.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Notice how Seo gives everyone a big 'Fuck You' with the "That's why there isn't a single idiot who still hates or blames you for it"?

Haruto forgives her, the five or so people who know her forgive her, her fanbase never stopped making excuses for her, and the rest of people in touch with reality and understand a relationship who are still reading this probably don't. 

Wow, what a way to close the whole ordeal. Haruto just forgives her, doesn't even let her cry for 2 minutes. That is such a cheap resolution to the issue. I feel bad for the young kids reading this, thinking her past actions were acceptable just because of good intentions. That isn't how it goes.

This story is so divorced from reality its gotten funny. Anyone else feel like they are just watching a trainwreck and don't care anymore? 

I would only be surprised if Eba doesn't end up with Haruto. He'll probably reject her for the immediate moment though.

Anyway, do people actually accept her choice or are willing to forgive Eba over the Kazama incident?

I think the distaste of her actions ultimately comes down to her prioritizing a dying man and a sense of duty(I know she is Japanese but seriously?) over the feelings of her loved one and herself. Compounded with how she treated Haruto afterwards and the jerking him around throughout the story makes it worse. I think it just demonstrates that she is relationship risk and has poor judgment. 

Now if you can accept that decision because of her good intentions then you probably are ok with Eba overall. Realistically, Haruto should have cut it off when he found out her reasoning. 

Now, Haruto is bad as well, he just gets pulled along too much and ends up in situations no real man would allow himself to be placed in. Asuka deserves better. She is too good of a girl for him as he is now.

If Haruto breaks up with Asuka, goes home with Eba and sees little Kazama in the crib, this story will be complete.


----------



## mastermind360 (May 30, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Yeah, this kind of interruption would be perfect for Eba:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



What manga is is your signature and avatar from?


----------



## Nanja (May 30, 2011)

What manga is that scene from?

And I think its Psychrometer Eiji.^


----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, my ava/sig are from Psychometrer Eiji and that scene was taken from I am a Hero.


----------



## mastermind360 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## MrCinos (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2011)

This is not Suzuka. Not yet.


----------



## luffyg2 (May 31, 2011)

Lolllll We all knew it was comming and it was obvious that Yuzuki still loved him... now the only question is when is he going to leave that poor girlfriend of his ...will he two time or will he tell her the truth


----------



## Goom (May 31, 2011)

It should be like gantz.... if only he could clone himself


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn Haruto, there's no way he can get himself out of this pinch. And seriously, did he actually ask Eba to wait for him to answer her??


----------



## Goom (Jun 5, 2011)

Haruto you done goofed son


----------



## Smoke (Jun 5, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA



He asks himself why he acted like that if he has a girlfriend, and then right after that, he tells her to wait for a response


----------



## Lupin (Jun 5, 2011)

I raged at first.

The ending made me better. But shit's gonna go down on Haruto's side because the mangaka's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

A town where you rage indeed.


----------



## zapman (Jun 5, 2011)

hahaha...classic

WHAT YOU GONNA DO NOW HARUTO


----------



## Sferr (Jun 5, 2011)

AHAHAHA? Harutoooo!
For me now, the town were you rage turns into the town where you laugh


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 5, 2011)

Yo Haruto!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2011)

It finally happened


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 5, 2011)

Now that Haruto lost his remains of dignity in this chapter I'm even glad that Asuka will be freed from him.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2011)

This is one of the few moments where I'm genuinely pleased over a bad development. "Oh shit son, you deserve it" at its finest.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 5, 2011)

I was wondering what Seo would do to make the inevitable break up look like Asuka's idea. This works just fine.


----------



## zapman (Jun 5, 2011)

its just gonna be annoying having the breakup drag on for many chapters.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

Asuka lied too. SHe said she phoned him for no reason while she had a reason.. she was at his house.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2011)

zapman said:


> its just gonna be annoying having the breakup drag on for many chapters.



Oh, Eba will be there to console him


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

It would over really quickly if Asuka were to slap Eba. :33


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> It would over really quickly if Asuka were to slap Eba. :33



To be honest, that would be undeserved (not in general, Eba should be slapped around the moon and back, but I mean in this case), because Eba just told him her feelings, she didn't seduce him or anything. Haruto is the one who needs some palm impact on his face right now.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

She was the one who told him they should part two years ago.. Haruto wasn't thinking of her during this time.. not until she appeared in his life again. Well her and her sister.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2011)

I couldn't get over how wrong the proportions of Asuka's head to her nose/mouth are, so I fixed it.



BIZARRO ASUKA


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Snap. He is in trouble.


----------



## BVB (Jun 5, 2011)

OH Shit. 

Haruto gets what he derserves.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 5, 2011)

Asuka looks so delicious right now. She reminds of the time Nanami got pissed at Haruto.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Spirit King (Jun 5, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Asuka looks so delicious right now. She reminds of the time Nanami got pissed at Haruto.



I miss pissed Nanami, something about about her crazy angry look just made her so much more appealing.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 5, 2011)

> This is one of the few moments where I'm genuinely pleased over a bad development. "Oh shit son, you deserve it" at its finest.



Seriously, so good. He just doesn't deserve Asuka at all. This makes it even more apparent. It's what he gets for constantly lying. What a pussy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone post the page where Manami slaps him.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 5, 2011)

Feels good. Should happen again. By this point I'm just hoping Asuka, Akari, Nanami and the other decent characters get a good ending.


----------



## Goom (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope Eba doesn't take Asukas leftovers after all this.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 6, 2011)

moar Haruto getting slapped please.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 6, 2011)

HHahahaha it's funny cause when he did lie I was like "Shouldn't lie you lil bitch" 

and then I saw the last page


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 6, 2011)

bet you regret hanging up on her now huh Haruto.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCKING OWNED!

He deserves it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2011)

I got to admit that was a masterful use of panel progression, my heart skipped a beat and I was the one who flipped the damn page.  

U DUN GOOF'D AGAIN HARUTO


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this was bound to happen.... really is a sad situation for Asuka because she loves him so much ...she even left her mother to go and see him... but in the end I guess its for the better.. Haruto does not deserve her and it was sure that he would go back to eba


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 14, 2011)

Scan for Chapter 139

Haruto.... 

Town where you rage, indeed.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, Rin was actually tolerable this chapter. I liked what she said to Haruto about being selfish.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Inb4 he picks choice #2.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 14, 2011)

Haruto is going to remain with Asuka, at least for a while. 

Rin was so close, you silly pushover.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 14, 2011)

Haruto you have 4 choice. Which choice will the author choose.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Wow, Rin was actually tolerable this chapter.



Oh, who WOULDN'T tolerate that?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 14, 2011)

Seo will choose one of the path with Dice. Just like he did for the Tokyo arc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2011)

Obviously, it would be too simple to break up with Asuka even though staying with her would be disrespectful to her given that Haruto knows that he loves Eba, so I propose he goes with the third option that was suggested by Rin


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

Why doesn't he just end up alone for a bit/permanently. He obviously doesn't deseve Asuka and I don't think he really deserves Eba either as bad as she is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was expecting Asuka to slap both of them


----------



## Nanja (Jun 14, 2011)

He isn't ready for a relationship, kid doesn't even know what he's doing.


----------



## BVB (Jun 14, 2011)

Why the hell didn't asuka rage a bit? 

I hoped for some slapping by her.


----------



## Goom (Jun 14, 2011)

Rin....


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 14, 2011)

Now that Haruto has spoken the words "I love Eba" there should be no doubt as to where things will go from here.


----------



## Gene (Jun 14, 2011)

Fapped like the Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Why the hell didn't asuka rage a bit?
> 
> I hoped for some slapping by her.



That's not her nature, she acts out when she's in a good mood.  When she's hurt she bottles it up.  Judging by her reaction to Akari, this bitch is furious.


----------



## Goom (Jun 15, 2011)

At least haruto didn't get the goods from asuka before they break up.  Bitch doesn't deserve it


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 15, 2011)

This guy deserves a School Days ending!


----------



## Cibo (Jun 15, 2011)

This mangaka really has a talent to make me hate the male/female lead in his manga. I hated suzuka, but i hate haruto/eba even more


----------



## zapman (Jun 15, 2011)

Im Over it.

But.... dat Rin


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 15, 2011)

the only way this manga would surprise me was if he picked Asuka.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 15, 2011)

I prepared myself so long for this.

Yet

I still rage. Fuck. I want to get in that manga, and bitchslap that Haruto. The only consolation was that he didn't get dat Asukass.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dat         Rin


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 15, 2011)

Just read this whole manga today...talk about a love decagon..


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2011)

One of these 2 things should happen.

1. Haruto shall be massacred by all girls.
2. Haruto should go the "School Days" route and screw them all and then be killed by Asuka.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2011)

I prefer Option 3.

Haruto grows some balls and actually decides on a damn girl that's not Eba. Maybe the cook girl or Asuka


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Haruto really deserves to end  up alone ... he's a spineless selfish idiot...but anyway he'll probably chose to go with Eba again... lets see what happen from now on...


----------



## Godot (Jun 18, 2011)

Perfect ending:  Haruto and Eba hook up again, then get alienated by their friends for all eternity, thus keeping their stupidity to themselves.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 21, 2011)

I felt nothing from this chapter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2011)

WTF.... "Rage" this situation is pissing me off...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 21, 2011)

URGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!! ZOMGGGGG!!!!!
this is seriously annoying!


----------



## Random Member (Jun 21, 2011)

Random Member said:


> I'm sure I'll be looking back on this and laughing in a few chapters.



I couldn't laugh. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding. Go, Eba!


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Goom (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow... even though I'm a Eba and Haruto fan this chapter annoyed me.  They could have made the breakup happier than this, have some respect for Asuka author.


----------



## BVB (Jun 22, 2011)

EZR)(&/$()&)(?$!&!"?&/)&§-FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

I HATE THAT FUCKER HARUTO AND DAT BITCH EBA!!

poor asuka.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 22, 2011)

She slapped the earth, wind, & fire out of Haruto! That fucker deserved it though. I hope all his friends alienate the shit out of him.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 22, 2011)

I can see it now. Haruto will choose Eba and she will come up with some bullshit excuse as to why they cant be together. Like her brother being fatally ill or something.

The breakup didn't go as i expected. I was hoping he would say at least something, instead of torturing her with silence until she gets the hint. I guess he is still not sure.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 22, 2011)

This chapter just broke my heart, and I was prepared for this shit to happen too.... Only way Seo can salvage this mess if Haruto gets run over by a whale. Yeah you read right, a fucking whale in the middle of the street of Japan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm glad they didn't drag this out and further Asuka's suffering anymore than they did. 

Really sad that Asuka was willing to forgive Haruto via the denial route


----------



## Nanja (Jun 22, 2011)

"I'm sorry, I found a girl I like, please break up with me."



Expected it, didn't feel anything. 

Definitely wasn't satisfied with how it went though. Nothing will redeem that fucker now.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 22, 2011)

I exhausted all the amount of rage/caring on this manga during the Tokyo arc. So well.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 22, 2011)

So what devilish things are we looking forward to, happening to Haruto?


----------



## Nanja (Jun 22, 2011)

His story to end


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 22, 2011)

Eba is a snake and Haruto is a bastard.

Perfect fit.


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 22, 2011)

f*ck you haruto


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Haruto should get hit by a bus...


----------



## Godot (Jun 22, 2011)

Of all the ways they could have ended it...

Damnit, why did Haruto have to end it? Asuka should have just seen it coming and called things off before this happened.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 22, 2011)

...........


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2011)

Would have just faked it for awhile, dealing with Eba is a headache.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 23, 2011)

StrawHatCrew said:


> This chapter just broke my heart, and I was prepared for this shit to happen too.... Only way Seo can salvage this mess if Haruto gets run over by a whale. Yeah you read right, a fucking whale in the middle of the street of Japan.



 An orca preferably.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2011)

So Asuka gets dumped for being a great girlfriend, Haruto falls in love with Eba almost immediately after meeting her again.

I feel like slapping the mangaka with a fish. All that wonderful build up just so Eba and Haruto can get together again? Asuka arc feels like filler now.


----------



## Rapest (Jun 23, 2011)

How could you people not know this? Asuka was filler until Yuzuki returned. Haruto wouldn't have gone out with anyone if Asuka didn't confess to him. He was still very much in love with Yuzuki even when he was dating Asuka.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2011)

I knew she was filler. All of us did. But still, you gotta rage when you gotta rage.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well it had to happen one day... really did not want to read this chapter cause I like Asuka and she did not deserve this but still... it was a necessary step and now the only question is will he get with Eba now or not


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 25, 2011)

Sometimes I want to smack this author and his characters on the head. Well at least Haruto didn't drag this thing out and become wishy-washy while trying to keep Asuka.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 26, 2011)

Lindsay said:


> Sometimes I want to smack this author and his characters on the head. Well at least Haruto didn't drag this thing out and become wishy-washy while trying to keep Asuka.



But the thirst of him though! He was so damn quick to shut shit down with Asuka. He at least owed her the chance to prove herself at least. He might have loved her more than he knew.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 26, 2011)

This story sucks now


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Jun 26, 2011)

Haruto should commit suicide for being such a dick.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Since this is not the last chapter of the manga, obviously it won't be fine


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope Eba dumps him. That'd be cool. Then he'll have no one.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, thank goodness for that. I just hope this isn't heading where I think it's heading.


----------



## Rapest (Jun 29, 2011)

Yuzuki has a terminal illness and is using Haruto until she dies. In the end he will end up with nothing. FOREVER ALONE.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 29, 2011)

URGH r... u... KIDDING ME??!!


----------



## Frieza (Jun 29, 2011)

This manga pisses me off. I hate haruto and eba.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2011)

His friendss HATE IT.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 29, 2011)

First post here I think... Anyway I don't like Haruto as a character anymore... that being said I wasn't a fan before I had no real opinion on him other that he was just a normal good guy. How wrong was I!!!!!! It turned out that he was just an asshole in the making!!! For someone who got turned down more than once you're telling me he didn't learn from those experience in order to break up with someone properly??!!!! How long where they dating not over a year? I thought he was feeling like he loved her? One night with another girl and all those feelings went away???!!! mad Hope Eba and him fail at their relationship and I laughed when his friends abandoned him and I agree with them cuz its like he is a different person.  Hope Haruto jumps of a bridge 



Umm sorry about that guys. Wanted to say that for awhile now... whew feels good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Man this is horrible. Seriously what message is the Mangaka trying to send?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 29, 2011)

This fucking manga. I raged at this and the last couple of chapters, yet I'm still really curious as to what's gonna happen next.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 29, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> This fucking manga. I raged at this and the last couple of chapters, yet I'm still really curious as to what's gonna happen next.



Maybe we're secretly hoping that something happens bad to Haruto/Eba?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> Maybe we're secretly hoping that something happens bad to Haruto/Eba?


 maybe... I still want Haruto to get hit by a bus...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 29, 2011)

Got my hopes all high when the friends intervened thinking they would change his idiotic mind....... WTF was I thinking lol, Haruto is a complete douche.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope Asuka finds a real man... and soon.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 29, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> Maybe we're secretly hoping that something happens bad to Haruto/Eba?



It's no secret with me. I'm hoping hard.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 29, 2011)

And so the ultimate scumbag couple is born. The only solace I have in this development is that all of Harutard's friends dumped him and the hope that Asuka will go School Days on the two of them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, for a second there I thought Haruto would get trolled by Eba. Haruto already dumped Asuka so going back and asking for a second chance wouldn't make any sense if he really does love Eba. He wouldn't be doing Asuka a favor if he forced himself to love her.

All and all, Eba and Haruto should feel rather scummy right now, but there really was no turning back.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 29, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, for a second there I thought Haruto would get trolled by Eba. Haruto already dumped Asuka so going back and asking for a second chance wouldn't make any sense if he really does love Eba. He wouldn't be doing Asuka a favor if he forced himself to love her.
> 
> All and all, Eba and Haruto should feel rather scummy right now, but there really was no turning back.



It was pointless going back to Asuka but that doesn't mean he shouldn't of apologised. He told her to break up with him because he was too pussy to do it himself and screwed her over in the worse possible way. He should at least have been man enough to keep his dick in his pants and do shit properly.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 29, 2011)

I hate her even more, she is so sly and deceitful.  

And Haruto is a poor kid.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 29, 2011)

Haruto isn't a poor kid. He's a prick. I'm just overall disgusted and hope in the end he learns his actions from day 1 were retarded. 

The way his friends flat out refused to support him was good.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Whatever whatshisface had that killed him was probably contagious and Eba has it. And Haruto will get it too. 

Happy end.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 29, 2011)

Hasn't it been a couple years since he started dating Asuka? Like 1-2? Still hoping Haruto goes home with her and sees her child.

^ Would be a happy end.


----------



## Nick101 (Jun 29, 2011)

I also think it is a waste for him to go back to Asuka really. At the same time I don't see the new couple getting far in their relationship because if it starts out wrong it will always end wrong. Also I can't believe Haruto is willing to throw away all his friends that he knew his whole life for a girl who was willing to throw him away just to make another guy happy. Also on Yuzuki's side of things I think that she has gotten a little too concieted and arrogant as I interpret her words on the last few pages of the chapter as saying "If I want it I must have it even if I have to screw someone over, he was mines in the first place, thugh i threw him away i want him back now". I hope the mangaka really sees that there can be no happy ending in this situation unless someone slaps one of the two back to reality. If this continues Haruto will fall a second time with noone to pick him up.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Frostman (Jun 29, 2011)

Im surprised Haruto's friends ditched him like that. I thought they would have seen this coming considering how far he went to get Eba back.  Well, he can always make new friends. I doubt they won't be able to find happiness since they got over that Kazama guy pretty quickly.

Asuke was naive to think she could win over Eba. She moved in to quickly, it was destined to fall apart. (That and she couldn't fulfill Haruto's masochistic needs like Eba can)Haruto could have handled the breakup better though. Had they patched things up, they would have lived in denial until her insecurities cause her to go nuts.

I really don't like Yuzuki, but like Rin said, Yuzuki doesn't do thing with malicious intent. She is simply an idiot.So its hard for me to truly hate her.  Haruto is the same kind of idiot, so they are perfect for each other.


----------



## Goom (Jun 29, 2011)

Vino



Also cmon people, its obvious the relationship won't work as planned.  Like someone said before if it did that'd be the end of the manga...


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2011)

I remember a time... where... I loved this manga....


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 30, 2011)

If only.





Bleach said:


> I remember a time... where... I loved this manga....



I remember a time when I really fucking loved it. When did everything go wrong?


----------



## BVB (Jun 30, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I remember a time when I really fucking loved it. When did everything go wrong?



The day he confessed to her. Thats the time shit started to fall apart.


----------



## zapman (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought it was a good chapter, pleased that they are finally back together now tbh and this manga is finally moving forward.

got over my eba hate awhile ago now.
It was the best thing for Asuka to break up with Haruto.


----------



## Godot (Jun 30, 2011)

Godot said:


> Perfect ending:  Haruto and Eba hook up again, then get alienated by their friends for all eternity, thus keeping their stupidity to themselves.



Oh god it's coming true


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 30, 2011)

I really liked Asuka and I do think that he ended things in a bad way with her but I just can't see how staying with someone you don't love in order not to hurt their feeling would be the right thing to do... in the end the both of them would have been hurt by this relationship if it kept on going


----------



## Nick101 (Jun 30, 2011)

No matter how anyone tries to justify his actions and no matter what he says he only dumped Asuka because she was in the way of him and Eba getting together. Simple. If he was even sincere he would not have lied or run right to Eba as soon as he broke up with Asuka. His friends see it and he and EBa knows this. He was not thinking of Asuka or anyone else he is thinking about himself and Yuzuki is the same wayeven though she knows its not right. Finally i wonder if he does not realize that he is doing the same exact thing as Eba did to him to Asuka.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 30, 2011)

Seems like this manga is edging closer to a tragic ending.

Eba and Haruto have just built up too much bad karma.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 30, 2011)

Haruto really has shitty friends. Especially his supposedly horny dick best friend.  

Worse thing is that they would still be friends with them if he went back with Asuka. Amazing characterization there.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2011)

In Suzuka, lose your dreams gain the girl.
In Kimi no Iru Machi, lose your friends gain the girl.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 1, 2011)

Mider T said:


> In Suzuka, lose your dreams gain the girl.
> In Kimi no Iru Machi, lose your friends and dreams gain the girl.



Fixed for you 

I remember when this manga was good. I dropped Suzuka after a few chapters. Maybe i'll pick it up again. Just a question though, will I rage as much if I _do_ pick it up again?


----------



## BVB (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah you will


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> *It was pointless going back to Asuka but that doesn't mean he shouldn't of apologised*. He told her to break up with him because he was too pussy to do it himself and screwed her over in the worse possible way. He should at least have been man enough to keep his dick in his pants and do shit properly.



There friends weren't looking for that. They didn't like the fact that Haruto/Eba got back together the way they did and the only way to rectify it would be for them not to together. Haruto apologizing would be akin to nothing more than pouring salt over open wounds. Why continue insulting the victim in Asuka at this point?

As for the part where he requested himself that she break up with him, that's just semantics. 

A real round about way would be to continue being a horrible boyfriend until she got fed up with him and ultimately ended it.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 1, 2011)

Best chapter in a while


----------



## Goom (Jul 1, 2011)

Nightmare said:


> Best chapter in a while



True that


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 2, 2011)

Haruto has shitty friends.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2011)

^Not really, their feelings are really understandable.  Both Eba and Akari are their friends so they're not trying to down either of them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 5, 2011)

So the last chapter was the end of the manga? or the group are taking their time due to rage?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2011)

Patience, Vino
You'll get your dose of rage soon enough


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 5, 2011)

It has been 2 weeks since the last rage


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2011)

Bets on how many chapter it takes until the next big issue?


----------



## Godot (Jul 6, 2011)

His new next-door neighbour gets attracted to Haruto, thus beginning a new love triangle


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm. I dunno what to say... believe or not I want to know more about the rest of the crew than this couple.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 6, 2011)

So what I got from this chapter is that Eba and Haruto is moving on and will probably move in together. Hope the manga ends soon cuz I don't see any new twists that will pro long it. Still don't like Haruto but I'll read it out till the end, hopefully not more that 10 chapters in the future.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well now next thing we know Eba will move in with him ... they'll have a baby.. his friends and Asuka will pardon him and get over the whole thing and the manga will be over...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2011)

The deeds already done so there really is no need for Haruto to be depressed. Moving is probably the best thing for him, but we all know drama is waiting for him regardless of what he does at this point.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 6, 2011)

I just figured out why glass guy sticked with Asuka. He ants to keep his new girlfriend.


----------



## zapman (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont think there will be any more major issues between Eba and Haruto(more like hope, if there is i will just sigh and laugh i guess -_-)now i just want a to see how they grow together, married etc make back up there friends then fin


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know I really wanted Akari and Haruto to become a couple. Maybe cos she is the type of girl I like but I just wanted it to happen. But I can still dream. Hopefully Haruto and Eba break up and Akari waltz' in.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 9, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> The deeds already done so there really is no need for Haruto to be depressed. Moving is probably the best thing for him, but we all know drama is waiting for him regardless of what he does at this point.



Quoted for truth. I don't know what, but something's about to come and blindside the fuck outta him.


----------



## Nanja (Jul 9, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Quoted for truth. I don't know what, but something's about to come and blindside the fuck outta him.



Like that truck Vino posted? Ugggggggggggggghhh feels good.

Guys gotta remember the crew are friends of Asuka too. And Haruto admittedly knows he has handled things like shit. Their feelings are understandable. I'd never respect him the same if I was his friend. On top of everything, he's just being stupid. Eba isn't worth the drama he's bringing on to himself.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2011)

And Asuka doesn't deserve to be with an imbecile like him, so


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sure he would have done well if he had to draw tomatoes


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow. Seo Kouji really knows how to make Haruto look like a complete ass.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

What did he do wrong this chapter ? Besides drawing like an ass.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 11, 2011)

He drew snakes on the shirt.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, Yuzuki is actually good at something. She isn't as useless as i thought.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2011)

We learned this week that Haruto doesn't have what it takes to be a mangaka. That's no reason to hate him though  

Now comes that awkward moment between ex's 
There's nothing Haruto could say or do at this point and not have hate rain down on him. He's put himself in quite a hole.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I'm sure he would have done well if he had to draw tomatoes



He was dealing with a red-hot habanero.


----------



## Goom (Jul 13, 2011)

Haters gonna hate

Haruto


----------



## Lupin (Jul 13, 2011)

More or less have gotten over the whole Asuka thing. Well, I wonder where is this manga heading towards now ..


----------



## Gene (Jul 22, 2011)

Feel bad for anybody buying that volume. Expecting Asuka, but instead get Eba and rage.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2011)

Seo's actually a comic genius in a sick sort of way.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2011)

so is this bi weekly?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> so is this bi weekly?



It's weekly.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2011)

Lately its 2 weeks a rage


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Asuka... Smh.... this Manga is pissing me off... Haruto deserve to be hit/slap and punch in the face... This Manga owns me that.. "rage"


----------



## Sferr (Jul 27, 2011)

What the hell did I just read


----------



## Godot (Jul 27, 2011)

Haruto does not deserve forgiveness, or any sort of closure for that matter.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Sferr (Jul 27, 2011)

He loved her and that's why he dumped her for another girl, I see now 

No, I don't


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 27, 2011)

Sferr said:


> He loved her and that's why he dumped her for another girl, I see now
> 
> No, I don't



He dumped her for another girl who he didn't love as much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanted so bad to see Asuka hitting him with a damn Bat. >_>  Anyway the Mangaka is forcing this love crap too much... is like he never loved Asuka at all...


----------



## Godot (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah it really felt like he run out of ideas for Asuka to make up with him, so he made this bullshit.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 27, 2011)

Godot said:


> Haruto does not deserve forgiveness, or any sort of closure for that matter.



This, that was way to easy how she finally accepted the end.
Not that Haruto deserved it, but Asuka should have fought hard for him like how Haruto fought for Eba during the arc before this.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 27, 2011)

He is telling her what she wants to hear. Haruto knows what he is doing.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it weird that I think the actual chapter was more shallow than the beef night commercial thing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2011)

The series probably would have been better of Eba had dumped Haruto for having acne 

The chapter pretty much tried to wrap the loose ends surrounding Haruto and Asuka but it did feel rather awkward.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope we're not supposed to buy this crap. He loved her so much but 3-4 encounters with Eba was enough to make him dump her like a sack of potatoes. Asuka was dead on when she said she was just a placeholder.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 27, 2011)

Asuka.......



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2011)

It looked like a rather poor attempt by the mangaka to redeem Haruto somewhat.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 27, 2011)

lol Hajime no Ippo reference was the highlight of this chapter.


Sigh, yep, that is also how I see it as well Kira Yamato.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2011)

2 weeks for this?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 28, 2011)

Vino said:


> 2 weeks for this?



Wait you look forward to this shit? Current KnIM is something I occassionally read if a new chapter is out. I can't understand how someone would care if the chapter came this week or the next.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2011)

I need to have my rage fix each week.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 28, 2011)

Not much to rage about right now since the mangaka is trying to make us accept the trainwreck


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 29, 2011)

still upset on how he did Asuke, but i can't hate the way this ended


----------



## BVB (Aug 3, 2011)

so now he found his place.. let's see when the rage returns.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2011)

Something about Eba calling Haruto indecisive made me chuckle a little. After all that has happened you can't help but believe those words cut across more than just apartment hunting. 

Things are going well between the two which makes me wonder when everything will get shot straight to hell once more. It's as if this is the calm before the storm


----------



## Random Member (Aug 12, 2011)

The series is supposed to be getting a big announcement soon.

Possibly an anime. At the very least, it's already confirmed to not be an anime movie. Reports of that were mistaken.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Random Member said:


> The series is supposed to be getting a big announcement next month.
> 
> Possibly an anime. At the very least, it's already confirmed to not be a movie.



oh boy!! We are probably going to get troll Anime wise? I can't wait. lol


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2011)

The anime where you rage


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm ok with this.


----------



## zapman (Aug 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> The anime where you rage



An anime might be alright, since im guessing it would end before the tokyo arc


----------



## BVB (Aug 12, 2011)

this anime will never get as far as the manga.. people will rage too much and there will be riots in japan.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2011)

But that's exactly what the japanese economy needs. People will throw their TVs around the room multiple times during the story, causing a high demand for new TVs.


----------



## BVB (Aug 12, 2011)

not only TVs.. imagine the broken remotes ..


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> But that's exactly what the japanese economy needs. People will throw their TVs around the room multiple times during the story, causing a high demand for new TVs.



For some reason, I have come to understand why the Wii controllers were easy to throw inadvertently early on.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2011)

Please don't end up like Suzuka.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 13, 2011)

I just read the whole thing up to 145 in two weeks, and I have to ask, was that the last chapter??


----------



## Godot (Aug 13, 2011)

No, it wasn't. I expect this manga to last for quite some time.

On the topic of an announcement, I'm guessing at a live-action. This manga would make a legendary soap opera.


----------



## Destin (Aug 18, 2011)

Chpater 146 is out.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Rin preparing for mischief as usual.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Eba era part 2


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 18, 2011)

So how long before the peace runs out?


----------



## Godot (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd give it 2 chapters.


----------



## BVB (Aug 18, 2011)

The calm before the big rage storm. 

I'm still waiting for it.. but there's a announcement next week.. new anime news?


----------



## Gene (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Rin preparing for mischief as usual.


The only thing I can look forward to in this manga now. 

Hopefully it'll be sexual mischief.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 18, 2011)

Both sisters will get pregnant from Haruto for maximum rage.


----------



## Goom (Aug 18, 2011)

I call that Eba comes into his house when Haruto is having a "misunderstanding" with another girl.  

I CALL IT


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 18, 2011)

Haruto is such a little bitch when it comes to girls. He never tries to nail his girlfriend. I don't see how the hell he could not bang Asuka while they dated, and now he's ditched all of his friends for a girl who doesn't care for him. I call it right now, she just wants him as a toy to manipulate.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Goom said:


> I call that Eba comes into his house when Haruto is having a "misunderstanding" with another girl.
> 
> I CALL IT



He just dropped his girlfriend and friends for her

I know she has a record of being [insert negative adjectives here] but goddamn, she can't be that dense to fall for a common manga trope like that. Especially after Asuka just trolled those tropes recently. Come on


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 18, 2011)

I though it was an OK chapter... nothing much happen just a little progress in Haruto and Eba's relationship. I wonder what the big news is... maybe an anime


----------



## zapman (Aug 18, 2011)

Rin <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, I almost confused Rin with Eba there for a second. But the dialogue got underway and it was obvious :

I'm still waiting for the drama and rage to start once more.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 18, 2011)

The curfew doesn't exist. She NTR him. Here dramas.


----------



## zapman (Aug 18, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, I almost confused Rin with Eba there for a second. But the dialogue got underway and it was obvious :
> 
> I'm still waiting for the drama and rage to start once more.



haha yeah, as im reading all im thinking of is what events can happen to make there relationship fail again.

However do you guys think the manga is nearing completion? perhaps we wont get to much more drama. 
I would like to see Haruto start a career as a chef and that side of things.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 19, 2011)

The official announcement is out.

It's an OVA scheduled for Spring 2012.

Staff:

General Director: 
Director:  (episode director of "Tiger & Bunny")
Scenario:  (episode script of "Pretty Rhythm: Aurora Dream")
Character Design:  ("Eve no Jikan")
General Animation Director:  ("Natsume Yuujinchou San")
Production Studio:


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

I stopped reading for a while after he got back with Eba =\


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2011)

OVA? I take it that one won't go as far as Asuka, then.


----------



## Godot (Aug 19, 2011)

They look incredibly younger in that picture.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 19, 2011)

I wanted an anime


----------



## Kisame (Aug 20, 2011)

Why _the fuck_ did he dump Asuka?

There is no reason that would make sense, Eba is a bitch.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 20, 2011)

Meh. I'll watch the OVA just cause it's going to be back when the characters weren't retarded (for the most part).


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> Why _the fuck_ did he dump Asuka?
> 
> There is no reason that would make sense, Eba is a bitch.




Agree with you 100%


----------



## Kisame (Aug 20, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Agree with you 100%


...Yeah.


I mean, the moment she went to Tokyo it seems she forgot about him, or had less love for him than before, sure you can date a guy out of pity cause he will die in a year...etc but really? Not even an explanation? and what, she sends him a message breaking up with him? What's worse is that when she saw him the first time in Tokyo, she didn't seem really sorry...fucking slut.

I would just be like "lol bitch i haz many other chix falling for me, kanzaki > you, go die with your boyfriend "

..By the way guys, I started reading Suzuka, and I just have to ask, is anything going to happen between Yamato and Honoka? Just a kiss, confession, shit like that.

Because if there isn't, I'm dropping the Manga.


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)

Chapter 147 is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2011)

You heard the lady Haruto. _Teach her_


----------



## Frostman (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually it makes less sense that he went out with Asuka, since he was still in love with Eba even up until Kazama's death. Its Asuka's fault for being the only one that didn't notice.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 24, 2011)

I really don't understand Eba.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 24, 2011)

In this chapter: metaphors for having sex.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 24, 2011)

Eba never has really loved him, probably never will. I predict she ditches him for an unrequited loved within 10 chapters. Too much foreshadowing.


----------



## Goom (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe I'm really slow but this chapter made little sense to me.  Someone explain


----------



## Frostman (Aug 24, 2011)

Haruto is beginning to see Eba as a piece of meat.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> In this chapter: metaphors for having sex.



Glad I'm not only one who thought this like a naughty banana.


----------



## Gene (Aug 25, 2011)

It's only a matter of time before the pregger arc.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2011)

>Implying it's going to be an entire arc

ohyou.jpg


----------



## Gene (Aug 25, 2011)

*remembers Suzuka*

>implying it won't be
>implying


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ending: Haruto dies alone


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> Ending: Haruto dies alone



best ending possible!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2011)

Gene said:


> *remembers Suzuka*
> 
> >implying it won't be
> >implying



>Implying that was an entire arc


----------



## Kisame (Aug 26, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Haruto is beginning to see Eba as a piece of meat.



About time.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 30, 2011)

Something tells me the neighbor's gonna try seducing him to prove her point


----------



## Random Member (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't think she has it in her, but we'll see. I wouldn't mind seeing her try.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 30, 2011)

What a bitch. 


Are all tokyo girls like that?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 30, 2011)

She is a beauty and i find her distrust funny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2011)

Myu should be wary of Haruto. It's only a matter of time before his plot aura pulls her in whether she wants it or not.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2011)

Her constant distrusting reaction faces amuse me, but she'll be screwed over by the mangaka sooner or later


----------



## Frostman (Aug 30, 2011)

This scenario seems a little familiar. Well the timing and her character.


----------



## Blackmasta (Aug 30, 2011)

Aww poor little Haruto wants some friends.


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 30, 2011)

dont know if its just me, but i get some lesbian vibes from the new chick.


----------



## Blackmasta (Aug 30, 2011)

Females in anime/manga who come from all-girl schools are always lesbians. This is law.


----------



## Godot (Aug 30, 2011)

Hates Haruto; was dragged into having a meal with him anyway, despite not liking him, and prefers hot chicks.

It's like Miyu is the personification of this manga's readers.


----------



## Goom (Aug 30, 2011)

I call she falls in love with Haruto.

So damn obvious...


----------



## Frostman (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats what i mean by familiar. There was a girl similar to her in Suzuka.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 2, 2011)

Vino said:


> Ending: Haruto dies alone





McSlobs said:


> best ending possible!





dark_himura said:


> dont know if its just me, but i get some lesbian vibes from the new chick.


I can see the ending!


----------



## Gene (Sep 7, 2011)

New chapter is out: ch. 149 by Red Hawk

All I can say is MY FUCKING DICK


----------



## Random Member (Sep 7, 2011)

That man never catches a break.


----------



## Blackmasta (Sep 7, 2011)

Rin is this manga's only saving grace.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2011)

Perfect time for a love hotel O_O


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dat              ass


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn!!! Rin has one helluva nice ass


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2011)

It's always the same thing with Haruto. One step forward then two steps back. He really does have a lot of girls surrounding him so I can see why someone as distrustful as that girl would think he's messing around.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

No Yuzuki and Rin ass, the chapter was good :33


----------



## zapman (Sep 8, 2011)

Rin chapters are always good


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2011)

!


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Godot (Sep 11, 2011)

YES HOSHINA! DO EEEEEET


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

What exactly is the japanese term for "Bazongas" 

And did Haruto just get called a "good one"
No way is this guy a "good one". Never ever am I going to accept that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2011)

Zaru said:


> What exactly is the japanese term for "Bazongas"
> 
> And did Haruto just get called a "good one"
> *No way is this guy a "good one".* Never ever am I going to accept that



Don't worry, it's according to Rin's standards. 

And don't do it Hoshina! The mangka is laying out a trap for you!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 11, 2011)

Previous chapter: LEAVE ME ALONE, I HATE GUYS

This chapter: Wanna fuck?

I hate you Seo


----------



## Punpun (Sep 11, 2011)

Well Haruto is a known pussy magnet. It shouldn't come as a surprise the girl is already on his dick.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 11, 2011)

Vino said:


> Previous chapter: LEAVE ME ALONE, I HATE GUYS
> 
> This chapter: Wanna fuck?
> 
> I hate you Seo



Part of me believes that this is a trap to see if her suspicions about men are true.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 11, 2011)

At least we see once again that the shy girls always have huge tits. Haruto's gonna say ok then he'll cook for her and she'll have an inner monologue about how he's "different from other men" and blush a little bit.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 11, 2011)

Straightforward Hoshina, i want you to create more drama


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 11, 2011)

The rage returns in T-minus 1 week...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Man this manga is serious trolling. I can see the new girl causing drama.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2011)

How the hell do you fall for someone so quickly?  Even if you are inexperienced?  Aoki Ko didn't.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 12, 2011)

Apathetic about what's going on.

Or I simply don't even know what the fuck is going on in this manga anymore 

Settle for the end harem mang.


----------



## Godot (Sep 21, 2011)

What's this? Haruto's learning from his past mistakes?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 21, 2011)

Haruto is such a party pooper. 

We Can't drink alcohol. I'm only 20 years old afterall. And asian.

Well seeing how the girl got drunk after drinking a beer.. Haruto may be wiser than it seems.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2011)

"She's such a bitch"

Well said, Haruto. Well said.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Haruto gained some points? no in my book, he still sucks .. odd chapter tho. I dunno where the Mangaka is going with this.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 21, 2011)

Despite his decisions, Haruto is bonded to end up with some misunderstanding.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2011)

Haruto learning from his past mistakes?! I didn't see that coming. He even anticipated Eba being okay with it (due to her personality) but had enough sense to realize that it would end up hurting her. Good job dodging that bullet, but fate will surely throw him a curveball he won't be able to avoid.


----------



## BVB (Sep 21, 2011)

I kinda expected eba to stand before the door after hoshina opened it half-naked.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 22, 2011)

this is actually how some immature girls act in real life..sort of.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2011)

See, Haruto doesn't make the same mistakes twice


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 22, 2011)

What a dreadful girl.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2011)

Mider T said:


> How the hell do you fall for someone so quickly?  Even if you are inexperienced?  Aoki Ko didn't.



- People often want what they can't have, resistance only makes their metaphorical penis harder
- Girls are scientifically proven to lust after men who are in a committed relationship

Looks like the author did his research


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

Did.. the manga just shit on the "pretend to be my boyfriend" trope by having Haruto actually say the truth? Wow, this manga is going places 

And so much lol at the "load" misunderstanding 

Also that fucking Rin


----------



## Punpun (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow. So even if Haruto actively fight against misunderstanding they will happen regardless. Seo is just too strong. 

And Eba not being able to see him is more and more fishy.


----------



## 8 (Sep 26, 2011)

this chapter was actually funny. best one in a long while.


----------



## BVB (Sep 26, 2011)

Hoshina can take care of my load anytime.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wtf did I just read?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh so he is not being able to see Yuzuki anymore, last time he lost sight of her she turned up with another boyfriend. 

Rin is the saviour of this manga


----------



## Punpun (Sep 26, 2011)

She got a child. From an unknown father. That's why she can't stay late.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 26, 2011)

What a slut.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 26, 2011)

Eba is such a slut.


----------



## 8 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Oh so he is not being able to see Yuzuki anymore, last time he lost sight of her she turned up with another boyfriend.
> 
> Rin is the saviour of this manga


i wouldn't mind if eba got herself a new bf, and gave haruto the asuka treatment. actually i would really enjoy it.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 26, 2011)

Haruto should just hook up with Rin. At least he already knows she's a bit twisted. I don't trust Eba at all, plus the manga is much more enjoyable when she's not in it.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 26, 2011)

8 said:


> this chapter was actually funny. best one in a long while.



I agree. It blew my mind that Haruto didn't fuck himself over when Hoshina was being hit on and the misunderstanding later was funny.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 26, 2011)

And funniest thing, Rin is speaking too oshina ("Man-eater") Not Haruto. Damn sth big is going to happen. And I have a pretty fine idea of what it is.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2011)

"There's nothing to teach, just put it in and soak it good"
The translators did a wonderful job here


----------



## Rapest (Sep 26, 2011)

Yuzuki is just NTRing Haruto at this point. She is probably fucking her own brother or something. That curfew is set by her brother so they can have sexy time every day.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn, that chick is in heat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2011)

First Miyu decides to cock block Haruto by interrupting his precious alone time with Eba then she misunderstands his request which I admit was funny.

Yes, Haruto can handle it by himself


----------



## zapman (Sep 26, 2011)

funny chapter lol

But, where is seo going with all this


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 26, 2011)

zapman said:


> funny chapter lol
> 
> But, where is seo going with all this



Rin's gonna blackmail Haruto for some lovin


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 27, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Rin's gonna blackmail Haruto for some lovin



This manga will go to best ever if that happens.


----------



## zapman (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol family tradition indeed, Hoshina taking it abit to far 

pregnancy arc inc?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, that was a short lived troll moment. Rin almost got me for a second.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 4, 2011)

Halfway through the chapter I was like _"FUCK THIS!!!!!"_


But Rin is pretty hot so I continued reading. Hopefully we'll get into super ecchi shit. Oh yea. Haruto with the Eba sisters


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2011)

Rin's always refreshing with the being the type of sister who doesn't mind fooling around, even if she is a troll.

I'd uh...I'd hit that


----------



## Lupin (Oct 5, 2011)

I lol'd at the start.


Then I okay'd .


----------



## Frostman (Oct 5, 2011)

Rin is such a troll giving half truths like that. Now i have unpack my bag. What the hell am i going to do with this ticket to Nagoya.  What a bitch. Give me back my resolve.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 5, 2011)

On their first night alone together Haruto will find out Eba's packin more heat than he is and decides he wants to nail Rin instead.


----------



## BVB (Oct 13, 2011)

Haruto is so prude it's annoying.

He's in his twenties for gods sake, tap dat ass already!!!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 13, 2011)

I just remembered Haruto does not have any friends(seriously like a a half the cast is gone from the manga now)...so basically he spends his time with Miyu, Rin and Eba...


----------



## zapman (Oct 13, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Haruto is so prude it's annoying.
> 
> He's in his twenties for gods sake, tap dat ass already!!!



this has been my thoughts for the last 5 chapters


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> I just remembered Haruto does not have any friends(seriously like a a half the cast is gone from the manga now)...so basically he spends his time with Miyu, Rin and Eba...



I wouldn't call those people friends.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 13, 2011)

this is going to end JUST like suzuka smh


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd just like to touch upon one thing in this manga that makes me like it. Different from most manga, the 'friends' he makes and meets don't always turn out to be true friends. In manga norm, they are best buds forever until the apocalypse and nothing will ever change that, but these groups of people he used to hang out with and got panel time are now just shown to be flakes and not bothered with anymore.

It's realistic. I like it.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 13, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Haruto is so prude it's annoying.
> 
> He's in his twenties for gods sake, tap dat ass already!!!



Haruto proved he has no balls. How many girls have offered sex to him already? All he does is blush and act like a dick. I honestly don't see why any of them want him.

As for his "friends" ditching him so easily, it's not that unrealistic. They finally had enough of how he treats girls, the lying and how spoiled he acts. He finally reaped what he sowed...


----------



## zapman (Oct 13, 2011)

But we all know its not going to end like that? I predict the next arc will be him reconciling with his friends.

But I would rather see an arc of him trying to become a Chef, and meeting up with that cook from earlier.


----------



## Rapest (Oct 13, 2011)

Seo likes drawing DAT ASS every chapter. He knows how to troll AND draw.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

When does shit hit the fan?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 13, 2011)

It feels like I've been reading the same chapter over and over every week now.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2011)

Stop holding your balls back boy, just hit that already!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 14, 2011)

Btw i read the first volume of Loveplus Rinko Days, and it's not that bad. It has all the trademarks of Seo Kouji, even if it's more similar to Suzuka, i must concede.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 20, 2011)

Chapter 155 is out, nothing special


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 20, 2011)

Dammit, Rin!


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 20, 2011)

I am the only one who sped through most of that lovey dovey scene expecting it to be a dream?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 20, 2011)

How pathetic is Haruto? He's 20 years old and still acts like a child Eba is practically begging him to nail her and he's bitching about her curfew? Also, why the hell does Eba have a curfew? Rin seems to do whatever she wants....



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well done on a masterful cockblock Rin


----------



## Frostman (Oct 20, 2011)

Yuzuki said ALL the magic words.


----------



## Gene (Oct 20, 2011)

Rin with dat cockblock

The only way that this can resolve itself now is with a threesome.


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 20, 2011)

Gene said:


> Rin with dat cockblock
> 
> The only way that this can resolve itself now is with a threesome.



 

[10 chars]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2011)

I like Rin, but man that was one messed up cock block she laid on them. Seen it coming a million miles away but still


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 20, 2011)

This is not as bad as you guys think, if anything Rin saved Haruto from the road Akitsuki Yamato showed us in Shizuka. Another pregnant arc & ending would be too much coming from Seo.

And that guy trying to accomplish something without protection. Foolishness lol


----------



## Frostman (Oct 20, 2011)

You really think that saved him. It merely delayed the inevitable.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 21, 2011)

Gene said:


> Rin with dat cockblock
> 
> The only way that this can resolve itself now is with a threesome.



 That "OH MY GOOOOD" at the end is a good sign


----------



## Bleach (Oct 21, 2011)

Can someone just get Pregnant already?


----------



## daikun (Oct 22, 2011)

Kimi No Iru Machi 156

New chapter 156 is out


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2011)

Sherlock Eba ain't nuthin' to fuck with


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2011)

I know there was a bit of a misunderstanding between laundry and lust a little while ago, but it still amazes me how she easily uses those two words in the same sentence xD

And Eba's dad sure knows how to play it cool. I guess the wool can't be pulled over his eyes.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 22, 2011)

FOUR WAY GO


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 22, 2011)

Pops will forbid the relationship, or force the daughters to come live with him. Then neighbor girl will comfort lonely depressed Haruto and they'll get busy one night. Followed by regret and guilt.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 22, 2011)

Her dad is scary as fuck.


----------



## 8 (Oct 22, 2011)

geez.. why are they acting like toddlers.

eba is an adult by now. she's free to do as she wishes. she she could even decide to marry haruto right next morning, and her father wouldn't have the authority to stop her.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 22, 2011)

No way, the dad looks cool. Hell, i bet he'd be happy to throw her off to Haruto.


----------



## Rapest (Oct 26, 2011)

Her dad is creepy as fuck. He looks like a typical rapist in most hentai.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just when shit gets interesting the chapter takes ages to come out. Great.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 4, 2011)

Am I the only one having a serious case of Deja vu right now?


----------



## Rapest (Nov 4, 2011)

The dad is a cockblocker. What a dick move.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 4, 2011)

I raged so hard this chapter, I turned into super saiyan =.=


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 4, 2011)

That panel calmed me down into regular mode


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2011)

Haruto is actually manning up to get his girl back? 

Who are you and what did you do to Seo?


----------



## Rapest (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope he mans the hell up and tell that cockblocker he doesn't approve of his incestuous relationship.

Or this whole chapter is just a huge troll and the boxes actually belong to the brother that is moving in.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 4, 2011)

In b4 Tokyo arc 2.0


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't get it he lets Rin stay but takes Eba? ..


----------



## Frostman (Nov 4, 2011)

So we really are going to Nagoya. 

I feel so trolled.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 4, 2011)

Can someone tell me what's going on?

What's this about i*c*st?

Wha did Rin do wrong?

Why did Eba and her father leave?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 4, 2011)

Hoshina is hot, i like her clumsy personality :33

and i don't care for Eba and Haruto


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 4, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Hoshina is hot, i like her clumsy personality :33
> 
> and i don't care for Eba and Haruto



Hell yes! He should forget about Eba and either go for Hoshina, Rin or Asuka They have 10x the character likability of Eba...she's worthless. 20 years old and lets her father act like she's 12 >_>


----------



## Random Member (Nov 4, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Can someone tell me what's going on?
> 
> What's this about i*c*st?
> 
> ...



Dunno about i*c*st but iirc, Hoshina is dumb and thinks Haruto bangs both Eba and Rin.

Rin has been slutting it up out late at night past her curfew with her friends at karaoke bars and not getting reference books like Eba told her dad.

Eba left with her dad because she's probably being punished for being a dirty no-good liar.


----------



## Rapest (Nov 4, 2011)

You can obviously see how Yuzuki's dad is a child molester. CAN'T HAVE ANY MAN OTHER THAN ME IN YOUR LIFE, I SPEND THE NIGHT OVER OK? GET THE BATH READY I'LL BE IN WITH YOU IN A MINUTE.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay, I knew Eba's father was strict but he was pretty quick in shipping her off once he caught wind of the situation.

And is Hoshina's mind always in the gutter?


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 4, 2011)

dat hoshina she totally wants in on some sweet meanage a trois action


----------



## Raptor (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone remind me why do I read this again?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 10, 2011)

your a masochist, just like Haruto.

he took the money lol


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2011)

Haruto will need some serious miracle to get that bitch of a father to comply


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm thinking he's gonna do something very familiar and get her pregnant and then propose. Cause this is Suzuka 2.0 right?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 10, 2011)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I'm thinking he's gonna do something very familiar and get her pregnant and then propose. Cause this is Suzuka 2.0 right?



I dunno, this is supposed to be "Suzuka 2.0 - Honoka revenge", but as things are going i think that Seo has changed his mind.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2011)

Haruto should make her father a tomato salad.

Bitches LOVE tomato salads.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay, tell us how you* really* feel about Haruto, Eba's father


----------



## zapman (Nov 10, 2011)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Cause this is Suzuka 2.0 right?



Its the whole over protective father and going to visit everyday/whatever to beg thing all over again


----------



## Rapest (Nov 10, 2011)

This was RAGE inducing. Surprisingly it's from a goddamn minor character.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

Haruto's father has achieved his mission of being a scumbag. The author wrote a good character.


----------



## BVB (Nov 10, 2011)

haruto's father will choke on  a good tomato salad. :ho


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 10, 2011)

did not this dude let eba LIVE at his house for well over a year...? how was this ANY different???


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 10, 2011)

Time for Hoshina to seduce Haruto and get pregnant. Then Eba shows back up and the ruckus begins.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, Its like Eba's father told Haruto exactly how the readers feel.


----------



## Rapest (Nov 18, 2011)

Hoshina thanks for pointing out how pathetic Haruto is. If I was Haruto I would have stomp the shit out of Yuzuki's dad in his house and had a threesome with his daughter and wife.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2011)

Felt like a waste of a chapter. I guess Haruto got an opportunity to gather his thoughts and might be motivated once more to try to see Eba once more.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 18, 2011)

In b4 NTR next chapter


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2011)

I just can't feel any sympathy for his situation, not with Hoshina shaking her jumblies in his face like that.  Practically begging him to ravage that.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 24, 2011)

I would have loved to see Haruto punching out Eba's dad. What a wasted opportunity.

Now, they should have dirty filthy sex and send a copy to Eba's dad and all his work buddies and ruin his life forever.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 24, 2011)

Eba's balls finally dropped.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2011)

Eba's dad is being a tad bit over protective of his daughter who is in college. I wonder what's the deal with him?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 24, 2011)

It probably has something to do with the dead mom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

So where is the Mangaka going with this? EBA get pregnant?


----------



## Rapest (Nov 24, 2011)

Yuzuki's dad is probably raging right now. Fucker lost his toy to another man. Now he can't molest his daughter.


----------



## zapman (Nov 24, 2011)

good chapter, liked Haruto's determination at the end there.


----------



## Gene (Nov 25, 2011)

Let the sex begin.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> It probably has something to do with the dead mom.



Even if, why does Rin get to slut around as much as she likes? She's younger.


----------



## BVB (Nov 25, 2011)

her mother's still alive


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2011)

Sexy tiem? Sexy tiem.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2011)

Although Eba literally ran away from home, I'm glad to see she stood up to her father. There must be some back story to why he's so over protective of her.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 28, 2011)

Eba: Hey let's sleep together!
Haruto: Like I would!


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 28, 2011)

What a lame ass Haruto is! His girlfriend wants to sleep together but he'd rather sleep on the couch


----------



## Rapest (Nov 28, 2011)

The art on the faces seem a bit off.

But I'm glad she ran away.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimi no Iru Machi actually made it to the voting stages of MotM, vote for it!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> Eba: Hey let's sleep together!
> Haruto: Like I would!



Seriously what is wrong with him

Better than unprotected sex with pregnancy as a result (hi Suzuka) but it's like he's a monk in celibate


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2011)

So...they didn't do it?


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok ... so obviously Harutos gay ?


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2011)

Wait for it, gentlemen. Haruto's journey of manhood will begin soon.


----------



## Goom (Dec 3, 2011)

Is this normal in Japan???

I have no idea why he would choose to sleep on the floor besides being shy.  It's completely stupid


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2011)

Great, maybe now we'll get to the bottom of Eba's family situation. Eba's opened up a bit about her past, but now that her father and step-mother have arrived perhaps we'll get to the true root of the issues.


----------



## Rapest (Dec 3, 2011)

Haruto should just deck that asshole right now. Just knock his ass out and when he comes to, he will be a little more respectful of our awkwardly shy protagonist.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2011)

That fucking sob story 

But now that this is done, what next issue will arise?


----------



## zapman (Dec 10, 2011)

I think there relationship will only advance from here..

so something like making up with the gang


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2011)

So, it all boils down to Eba's father feeling guilty with what happened with her mother and whether he would be able to fulfill his promise of taking care of her. Well, when it comes to parent/child relations both parties can be stubborn.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 10, 2011)

That reminded me so much of Clannad AF with Tomoya and his father. 

Sadness :'(


----------



## Rapest (Dec 10, 2011)

I was seriously expecting some NTR shit going down behind the scenes. I am disappoint.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2011)

Well that about ends the family arc, if one might call it so. 

And lol @ using protection, Haruto ain't even touched her yet


----------



## 8 (Dec 23, 2011)

^he didn't even touch asuka. and how many years were they dating? 

this manga should be ending soon. i can't see ways to stretch it out much more. he has to make up with his friends, maybe become a chef cook. and that should be it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay, now we can finally move past this part of the storyline. 



Although, I can't believe Haruto hasn't called Eba by her first name when they're already that close.


----------



## zapman (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol, funny chapter


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2012)

Hoshina being ridiculous as always. She clearly never saw a penis before. 
Haruto is going to involuntarily flash his goods to her somehow, I can see it coming (no pun intended)


----------



## BVB (Jan 7, 2012)

no one her age should be so oblivious.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 7, 2012)

For a second there i though her secret motive was to have a threesome because of how supportive she was of Yuzuki and Haruto. But now i realize she is just an idiot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm guessing Hoshina constantly misunderstanding situations will be a recurring theme and part of her character. When was the last time she was involved in a chapter where that wasn't the case? xD


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2012)

Notice how on page 18 Yuzuki looks down in embarrassment, but then she even further tilts her head to look at his pants and puts her hand on her chin as to think "I wonder...".  On page 19 she's still looking at it!


----------



## Random Member (Jan 10, 2012)

Anime PV:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man, Haruto with the monster dong. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2012)

Bout time for that anime thread


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 10, 2012)

They look so different...


----------



## Bleach (Jan 10, 2012)

Random Member said:


> Anime PV:


----------



## zapman (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea anime art looks nice, would be cool if it ends up covering the whole manga since it should be ending up pretty soon.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2012)

Where's this notion that's it about to end coming from?


----------



## Godot (Jan 11, 2012)

The fact that there's no on-going storyline at this very moment. Everything has been resolved.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 13, 2012)

They should just do it and that would basically finish the manga up in a nice way


----------



## zapman (Jan 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Where's this notion that's it about to end coming from?



Just a feeling from the way things are going. Because all that i can see left is a short arc or w/e for Haruto to make up with his friends, then him and Yuzuki to have sex. 

Then maybe the future chapter where they get married or Haruto is a Chef or something and they have a daughter/son.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, that's one of the two matters out of the way.

I expected to hate this development when it eventually did happen, but I surprisingly kinda liked it. Decent chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2012)

Good for Takashi. It was about time he made some progress with Kiyomi, but what I'm really happy about is that Hauro has at least made an effort to reach out to Takashi. Not much happened this week but it was at least nice to see Akari once more.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 15, 2012)

Why call that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? I wouldn't call someone like that a friend.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2012)

Inb4 Asuka became a whore in the meantime

Jk but Haruto is going to have to confront her at some point, the plot demands it


----------



## Rapest (Jan 16, 2012)

Haruto is openly humiliating himself. Dude got dumped by his boyfriend and is now calling him again. Man you got 2 nice pieces of ass waiting for you at home, fuck that loser.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol Kiyomi. Treats him like shit and pretty much decides who he can hang out with.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2012)

Nothing like getting a girlfriend to repair a broken friendship. Too bad Kiyomi still dislikes Eba...well even that depends on whether the reader likes Eba or not xD


----------



## Godot (Jan 21, 2012)

Eba didn't look even close to her mirror reflection.

Haruto's faggotry has gained 5 levels after proudly declaring that he doesn't sleep with his girlfriend, who also lives with him.

Kiyomi is a bitch.

That is all.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 21, 2012)

> The author is taking a break next week to *do a research*



He needs to perfect the art of rage.


----------



## Rapest (Jan 21, 2012)

He's already a master at it!

This chapter had a bit of NTR vibe to it. The Yuzuki at the cram school scene was screaming NTR.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah but there's a level above that called Grand Master.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 4, 2012)

Is there a break this week?


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2012)

The break was last week, we should be getting a new chapter pretty soon


----------



## Gene (Feb 4, 2012)

Those cat panties could have been a potential new fetish for me.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Feb 4, 2012)

This chapter was rather... strange.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 4, 2012)

Strange chapter indeed... really don't know how I feel about this one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2012)

Not much of a chapter. Washing undergarments is serious business, I guess


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 5, 2012)

Women are weird about there underwear. True, I suppose.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 5, 2012)

Haruto buying her underwear was quite the surprise. I got a little bit more respect for him. It was because oh how little sense it made. He should have told her to "go put them on" instead of "just wear them" though.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 5, 2012)

When will they fuck?


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 5, 2012)

Vino said:


> When will they fuck?



They will never shag because Haruto prefers penis over the harem that wants to bang him.....


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2012)

First fight = growths of a couple.  Though I felt like I was reading a newspaper comic.strip.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh shit, I was wondering what needed to be resolved before the manga ended and I got my answer.

Kiyomi AND Asuka meeting up with Haruto/Eba at the same time on Kyousuke's grave.



Good move Seo. Well done. 

If only GE-Good Ending could follow this example after its break, instead of being a weekly source of rage that it is now.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2012)

A villain appears!


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 12, 2012)

Something about those two visiting biker boy's grave rubbed me the wrong way too. Seems inappropriate. I hope Kiyomi tells them off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmh...didn't realize a year has gone by since Kazama's death but if there ever was a time to deal with the Kiyomi situation, now would be that time.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2012)

Saw that coming as soon as I.figured out where they were going.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 12, 2012)

I completely forgot about that bike guy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Asuka should shoot both of them right there.


----------



## Rapest (Feb 18, 2012)

I would have backhanded that bitch for running her mouth. Haruto is a goddamn beta for letting her run her mouth off like that.


----------



## Godot (Feb 18, 2012)

This chapter made no sense.


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 18, 2012)

Godot said:


> This chapter made no sense.



*the whole story doesn't make sense 
Glad Asuka has moved on *


----------



## Major_Glory (Feb 18, 2012)

It's probably got more to do with Japanese sensibilities about the dead and their customs. Reading about it and growing up living it are 2 different things.

Anyway, this chapter was very intense. I'm pretty happy for once. No rage!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

This manga smh.. I hate this chapter...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I'm glad that there was some emotional healing this chapter. They had to get everything out in the open so they could move on and I think they did a decent job of it.

Now...please move on.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 25, 2012)

Haruto is 21 now correct? And he gets that happy over seeing panties? That's REALLY pathetic.....he should hurry up and bang one of the chicks that want him


----------



## Godot (Feb 25, 2012)

Goddamn, even Westboro Baptist Church would think Haruto is a complete pussy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2012)

Terribly disappointed. I was expecting a drunken threesome


----------



## Rapest (Feb 25, 2012)

There are no words for his level of faggotry


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, that was pointless. The manga just took 2 steps back to explore Kanzaki's feelings, but honestly who cares at this point? Looking forward to the three chapters next week though. 

Haruto better get laid within this upcoming special.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2012)

It feels as though it's been ages since Haruto and Kanzaki spoke casually alone with one another. I don't really see the reason for doing so now, but it really doesn't bother me since the next release should be a major one (56 pages)


----------



## Godot (Mar 4, 2012)

inb4 NTR

3 chapters of inevitable drama. I hope it's interesting at the least.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 4, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Well, that was pointless. The manga just took 2 steps back to explore Kanzaki's feelings, but honestly who cares at this point? Looking forward to the three chapters next week though.
> 
> Haruto better get laid within this upcoming special.



He won't....if he hasn't banged any of the girls that would've been willing so far, he won't now either >_> I'm not sure why hasn't been shagging these girls. Kanzaki will probably do the obvious "I like you Haruto" bit....


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2012)

Holy shit, it took me half the chapter to even rember who the hell Kanzaki is 

And wait what, 3 chapters next week?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2012)

She can still like him and be fine with him being in a relationship with someone else.  She's one of the mature ones.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2012)

Why does it feel like the mangaka is tying up loose ends? Is this manga going to end soon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2012)

Did Kanzaki actually think she still had a chance? I guess that was her way of bringing some closure to her past with Haruto. And I see that not even time and a child could mellow out Suzuka. As abrasive as ever


----------



## Calgar (Mar 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Did Kanzaki actually think she still had a chance? I guess that was her way of bringing some closure to her past with Haruto. And I see that not even time and a child could mellow out Suzuka. As abrasive as ever



I read the blurb at the end of the KNIM chapter about Suzuka, where can I find that chapter?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 12, 2012)

Good set of chapters. 

I'm not sure why Kanzaki still thought she had a chance, but I guess she just needed closure before moving on. I wondering what else there is to resolve/explore before the manga ends.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 12, 2012)

It's really a shame that Haruto is with Eba. She's clearly the least attractive of the girls he's been around, both physically and character wise.....oh well. I'm guessing the ending is near for this manga. Unless one of them cheats on the other, I'd say there's not very many new developments left.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2012)

"Cheats" 

Haruto wouldn't cheat if his life depended on it, he can't even lay hands on his girlfriend.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2012)

Rin's always good for some fan service but nothing more. Well, she also proves that Haruto is still easily lead around the nose.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't believe Haruto is still flustered by Rin's advances, like get a grip man.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 18, 2012)

A 20+ year old guy that pretty much has his choice of several girls still gets flustered by panties? That's the kind of thing 12 year old kids do...how sad. He should go live as a monk or something >_>


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 18, 2012)

Rin being a tease as usual. 


McSlobs said:


> A 20+ year old guy that pretty much has his choice of several girls still gets flustered by panties? That's the kind of thing 12 year old kids do...how sad. He should go live as a monk or something >_>


Yeah, I found that weird. Him and Takashi may be virgins, but they shouldn't be that clueless on how these things work.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 18, 2012)

Shounen manga


Of course they're gonna be made out to have the same amount of experience, and same thoughts as the kids this manga is aimed at.


Look at ippo, 900+ chaps and he still hasn't kissed kumi.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 20, 2012)

So I have read all 175 Chapters of "Kimi no Iru Machi" and I must say, this Manga is good. Good drama, good love-moments and also funny moments^^

Compared to "Good Ending!" is the manga on the same level. I?ll loke both and I will continue to read it^^


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2012)

Smoke said:


> Shounen manga
> 
> 
> Of course they're gonna be made out to have the same amount of experience, and same thoughts as the kids this manga is aimed at.
> ...



Yeah but Yamato learned, didn't pussy out, and in reward got pussy.


----------



## hellosquared (Mar 24, 2012)

I haven't read the chapter yet, but I saw the chapter title and I burst into tears of laughter for a solid minute.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 24, 2012)

How...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2012)

You can only be naive up to a certain point. Dear god, how did she managed to reach her age and not know about something ass simple as that?


----------



## Raptor (Mar 24, 2012)

You can only be so naive...


----------



## hellosquared (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, she didn't know the definition, so she made a... shot in the dark


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

^Pun intended?  YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 25, 2012)

I got the completely wrong idea when I read the title for this chapter. 

I have no idea how someone can be 20+ years old and not know something like that.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 25, 2012)

This chapter makes me wonder if she even knows what sex is.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 25, 2012)

wow......just wow. what's worse is the others didn't notice she was making a mistake


----------



## Raptor (Mar 25, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> wow......just wow. what's worse is the others didn't notice she was making a mistake



The fact that now everybody thinks Haruto has issues with his junk.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2012)

I prepared about 10 hands to facepalm when I saw Yuzuki getting together with the others... I needed 20 in the end. What the hell is this manga going on about now


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 25, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> wow......just wow. what's worse is the others didn't notice she was making a mistake


Yeah, one of them should definitely have said something along the lines of this:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I prepared about 10 hands to facepalm when I saw Yuzuki getting together with the others... I needed 20 in the end. What the hell is this manga going on about now



I still can't believe it never occurred to her to do a search for the term before consulting her friends. It would have saved everyone a ton of embarrassment.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

...this chapter

My question is why did the one city girl not know the term compared to the country folk, even her little sister.  Is she pure or just stupid?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 25, 2012)

This chapter


----------



## Bleach (Mar 25, 2012)

That was frickin hilarious...

I was laughing my ass off throughout the entire god damn chapter. Eba is so stupid.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 25, 2012)

At first it's easy to say "How could Eba make such an idiotic mistake ?", but if you consider the deal expalined by the translators, and how "Sourou"  could mean more than one disease makes it more understandable.

Kinda sorta ...


----------



## zapman (Mar 26, 2012)

^heh, true enough then.

So whats happening now anyway? abit of stalling/comedy chapters before the end arc


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I prepared about 10 hands to facepalm when I saw Yuzuki getting together with the others... I needed 20 in the end. What the hell is this manga going on about now


 this manga troll level went to the max...


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

